# The Cyclone Thread



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK I have realised my happy place is around the 1Ω to 1.1Ω resistance on the Cyclones in single coil mode. So it was time to re-coil and rewick a few of the girls. Maintenance time!




Some lessons I learnt today...

1. Be gentle with the screws.
2. Screw the Cyclone onto the REO first to see which side the coil goes on.
3. Don't try rush the exercise because ecigssa.co.za is beeping.
4. Do one first so you have a perfect set-up to vape while you do the others.
5. Make sure you creme brulee torch is full of gas.
6. Be careful when you are cleaning up because of the sharp pieces of kanthal lying around.

Having now had a few toots on each I realise the Cyclone with the bigger holes are much more for lung hits and cloud chasing... I guess I might get used to the bigger holes one day but right now not so much.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Heckers

I have seen these mentioned as alternatives to the Reomizer, can they be gotten locally?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Heckers said:


> I have seen these mentioned as alternatives to the Reomizer, can they be gotten locally?


 
Nope they are pretty scarce worldwide and have been in short supply for sometime... however the factory in the Philippines has and is just completing a run of them and they are available on a few sites in the USA and UK. 

In the UK they are available here - http://e-cigz.co.uk/store/
In the USA they are available here - Out of stock again.
And in the Philippines here - http://myvape.in/international/index.php/catalogsearch/result/?q=cyclone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Awesome devices, I wish I could get my hands on one in the future.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Thanks @Rob Fisher for helping me find this a few weeks ago.

I drilled out the hole to 1.6mmil and with a 6 wraps ugly coil its the best vape i have had on my reo so far!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher for helping me find this a few weeks ago.
> 
> I drilled out the hole to 1.6mmil and with a 6 wraps ugly coil its the best vape i have had on my reo so far!!


 
Only a pleasure ! Happy you are finding it like I find them! Simply awesome!


----------



## Yiannaki

I'm so jelly looking at these cyclones  congrats @Rob Fisher . I'm really stoked that you're loving them! 

One question, the afc.... is it merely an add on to the normal cyclone?


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> I'm so jelly looking at these cyclones  congrats @Rob Fisher . I'm really stoked that you're loving them!
> 
> One question, the afc.... is it merely an add on to the normal cyclone?


To use it you discard the normal top cap and put on the AFC. Think you can actually buy it as just the deck with AFC (no normal top cap), but have only seen that for top feed (drippers), but am under correction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> To use it you discard the normal top cap and put on the AFC. Think you can actually buy it as just the deck with AFC (no normal top cap), but have only seen that for top feed (drippers), but am under correction.


Thanks for the info @Andre

Your knowledge on all things ecig is astounding! 

Glad to have you around!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I have realised my happy place is around the 1Ω to 1.1Ω resistance on the Cyclones in single coil mode. So it was time to re-coil and rewick a few of the girls. Maintenance time!
> 
> View attachment 9795
> 
> 
> Some lessons I learnt today...
> 
> 1. Be gentle with the screws.
> 2. Screw the Cyclone onto the REO first to see which side the coil goes on.
> 3. Don't try rush the exercise because ecigssa.co.za is beeping.
> 4. Do one first so you have a perfect set-up to vape while you do the others.
> 5. Make sure you creme brulee torch is full of gas.
> 6. Be careful when you are cleaning up because of the sharp pieces of kanthal lying around.
> 
> Having now had a few toots on each I realise the Cyclone with the bigger holes are much more for lung hits and cloud chasing... I guess I might get used to the bigger holes one day but right now not so much.


If you are gonna discard or not use the normal top cap, are you willing to get rid of one?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> I'm so jelly looking at these cyclones  congrats @Rob Fisher . I'm really stoked that you're loving them!
> 
> One question, the afc.... is it merely an add on to the normal cyclone?


 
Sorry I'm battling to keep up with the forums... going fishing for a week and then another day takes it's toll... trying to catch up this weekend! 

But I see out vaping guru @Andre answered you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just a warning to guys buying Cyclones and Cyclops's (Cyclops is the name for the AFC cap)... there are version 1's and 2014 current versions and they are not interchangeable! The silly gooses changed the size slightly... so if you are buying second hand or new components makes sure you match the versions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## andro

Can somebody post a photo of a double coil ( or quadruple coil as state on a english web ) ? I cant understand how to do it .
And yes i agree with @Rob Fisher i have the two different version of cyclone and afc and cant be swapped .


----------



## Andre

andro said:


> Can somebody post a photo of a double coil ( or quadruple coil as state on a english web ) ? I cant understand how to do it .
> And yes i agree with @Rob Fisher i have the two different version of cyclone and afc and cant be swapped .


 
You mean double/dual coils in the Cyclone? If so, here is mine - just built, 0.55 ohms, 1.5 mm ID, 9 wraps of 28 g each, ceramic wick. Just pulled my previous wick and coil, which was 4 months old! Preparing for our trip to Georgia.
The air slots in the AFC are not centered like most atomizers. Thus, you have to build like I did for correct positioning of the air slots. Actually much easier to build this way than to try to get the coils to the center of the deck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## andro

Andre said:


> You mean double/dual coils in the Cyclone? If so, here is mine - just built, 0.55 ohms, 1.5 mm ID, 9 wraps of 28 g each, ceramic wick. Just pulled my previous wick and coil, which was 4 months old! Preparing for our trip to Georgia.
> The air slots in the AFC are not centered like most atomizers. Thus, you have to build like I did for correct positioning of the air slots. Actually much easier to build this way than to try to get the coils to the center of the deck.


Have a look at this link . It say double or quad coils. There is where i got confused .
http://www.ukecigstore.com/cyclone-afc-rebuildable-atomiser-by-vicious-ant.html


----------



## andro

And other question @Andre ... Is any reason why you pass the wick behind the post where is less space and not on the other side where is plenty of space?


----------



## Andre

andro said:


> And other question @Andre ... Is any reason why you pass the wick behind the post where is less space and not on the other side where is plenty of space?


 
Could not find where they refer to quad, probably somewhere on the video, but only way to do that is to build double deckers on both sides. Not my cup of tea. Double/dual is perfect for me.

Yes, have method in my madness taking it around that side. 1. It keeps nicely in place there and feels like it stabilises the whole setup for me. 2. If I do it the other way round the cut off ends will have very little space out of the coil, which could make the wick less stable and easier to pull out accidentally from the coil. Or the AFC could disturb them, which does not happen to the round side of the coil it goes past in my way. Of course, many ways to kill a cat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

Thanks . It refer to dual quad on the middle of the 3 square on the rigth where it say the specs


----------



## Andre

andro said:


> Thanks . It refer to dual quad on the middle of the 3 square on the rigth where it say the specs


Ah, saw it thanks. As I said, too much trouble on just 2 posts imo.


----------



## Rob Fisher

There will no doubt be a lot more discussion on Cyclones and AFC's from today with the imminent delivery by courier this morning!

I have a number of Cyclones with different sized air holes... I think they have changed the size of the hole between the original and new one... I think the new one's hole is a little smaller than the original... Wow the hole sizes make a huge difference and some of them are too small for my liking and will have to get a mate to open them slightly.

My sweet spot is on the SL/LP in the middle. Looking at the 18490 Woodvil you can see how small the new hole is.



Here are the extremes... the one on the third right is for lung hits no question.




The Cyclops (AFC) is wasted on me right now because I almost close the airflow completely on it... but I will build a dual coil for a couple of them and give it a go.

One thing I have realised is that sweet spots change and before I liked a tight airflow and that is changing slowly.

Looking forward to the Cyclone thread getting a little busier from today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> There will no doubt be a lot more discussion on Cyclones and AFC's from today with the imminent delivery by courier this morning!
> 
> I have a number of Cyclones with different sized air holes... I think they have changed the size of the hole between the original and new one... I think the new one's hole is a little smaller than the original... Wow the hole sizes make a huge difference and some of them are too small for my liking and will have to get a mate to open them slightly.
> 
> My sweet spot is on the SL/LP in the middle. Looking at the 19490 Woodvil you can see how small the new hole is.
> View attachment 10064
> 
> 
> Here is the extremes... the one on the third right is for lung hits no question.
> 
> View attachment 10065
> 
> 
> The Cyclops (AFC) is wasted on me right now because I almost close the airflow completely on it... but I will build a dual coil for a couple of them and give it a go.
> 
> One thing I have realised is that sweet spots change and before I liked a tight airflow and that is changing slowly.
> 
> Looking forward to the Cyclone thread getting a little busier from today!


Which one of the two we're getting is BF Rob?
So cool, because now I have one for my SP mini and one for my LP mini! Win!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

looking forward to playing with another! my one at 1.6mm and with a 7 wrapps ugly coil its fantastic!!

Also rob will be looking forward to meeting you at the jhb meet!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> Which one of the two we're getting is BF Rob?
> So cool, because now I have one for my SP mini and one for my LP mini! Win!!


 
You are getting both! Two decks (one not BF) and then one of each of the caps... Cyclone and Cyclops (which is the AFC version) and one Fusion Drip tip. Decks are interchangeable between caps.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> You are getting both! Two decks (one not BF) and then one of each of the caps... Cyclone and Cyclops (which is the AFC version) and one Fusion Drip tip. Decks are interchangeable between caps.


Awesome!!!!


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> You are getting both! Two decks (one not BF) and then one of each of the caps... Cyclone and Cyclops (which is the AFC version) and one Fusion Drip tip. Decks are interchangeable between caps.


 

Rob maby you should become the agent for VA!! lol anyways thanks for this you have really made my week!


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> Rob maby you should become the agent for VA!! lol anyways thanks for this you have really made my week!


 
@paulph201 I have been tempted and then I think of the profit margins and hassles and then I give up the idea... I'll just do non-profit group buys and stay well away from being a vendor.

Plus at the rate vaping is developing one has to be really careful of not getting stuck with stock that doesn't sell... and while Cyclones are the flavour of the month that could change in a heartbeat.

That being said I may have some RM2's for sale real soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy

@Rob Fisher looks like you have one fitted on a Std Reo? I was under the impression they only fit LP's?


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> @Rob Fisher looks like you have one fitted on a Std Reo? I was under the impression they only fit LP's?


With the normal top cap on the deck it fits a Std Reo. With the AFC on the deck it only fit a LP Reo.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> @Rob Fisher looks like you have one fitted on a Std Reo? I was under the impression they only fit LP's?


 
@vaalboy - The Cyclone fits ALL REO's... it's the AFC (Cyclops) cap that will only fit a LP REO.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Snap!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

You guys that have these cyclones, please give me a list of pros and cons. Looking at what I have read here so far, it looks amazing! Dof question though, non ceramic base?


----------



## Rob Fisher

capetocuba said:


> You guys that have these cyclones, please give me a list of pros and cons. Looking at what I have read here so far, it looks amazing! Dof question though, non ceramic base?


 
Firstly they really LOOK awesome!
The flavour for me anyway is just outstanding.
One of the biggest pluses for me is the pull off cap... making changing the wick really easy.... I don't like the twist off cap of the RM2 because the rayon or cotton wick moves... ya I know not a biggie but this is a pro for me.

I still think the flavour of the small chamber of the Cyclone is tops!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh and every decent drip tip fits perfectly with no wobble which is a pet hate of mine!


----------



## Paulie

i think for me the best thing is i can run a 1.6mm air hole and still keep all the flavour and get a great draw!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> You guys that have these cyclones, please give me a list of pros and cons. Looking at what I have read here so far, it looks amazing! Dof question though, non ceramic base?


 
No, it does not have a ceramic base. All stainless steel. I use mine with the AFC and dual coils - so can only comment on that. 

The coils placement position is very natural in relation to the posts and is aligned with the air slots, which is forward. This makes coiling much easier as you do not have to bend the legs to center the coils. The forward air slots is perfect for a Reo as you get that air slots positioning for gurgle free vaping done much easier.
It has a very small chamber making for better flavour. Even with the AFC fully open.
It is a small atty, even with AFC, and looks great on a Reo - also being curvy!
Air flow can be adjusted to your liking. The AFC even caters for single coils.
Post holes for coil legs, no need to fiddle fastening around screw heads.
The AFC/cap can sometimes be a bit tight and difficult to wriggle loose. Don't know about the new ones yet.
Did I mention that it is one of the most beautiful atomizers around, you can even get the AFC in various colours nowadays.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yes plus everything @Andre said too!

I forgot about the ease of lining up the airhole with the coil! That's the MOST important of all!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> There will no doubt be a lot more discussion on Cyclones and AFC's from today with the imminent delivery by courier this morning!
> 
> I have a number of Cyclones with different sized air holes... I think they have changed the size of the hole between the original and new one... I think the new one's hole is a little smaller than the original... Wow the hole sizes make a huge difference and some of them are too small for my liking and will have to get a mate to open them slightly.
> 
> My sweet spot is on the SL/LP in the middle. Looking at the 18490 Woodvil you can see how small the new hole is.
> View attachment 10064
> 
> 
> Here are the extremes... the one on the third right is for lung hits no question.
> 
> View attachment 10065
> 
> 
> The Cyclops (AFC) is wasted on me right now because I almost close the airflow completely on it... but I will build a dual coil for a couple of them and give it a go.
> 
> One thing I have realised is that sweet spots change and before I liked a tight airflow and that is changing slowly.
> 
> Looking forward to the Cyclone thread getting a little busier from today!


 


ive done some homework on the cyclone and all in all it looks awesome.
the responses from the guys here also jst reaffirms that it is all that and more.
its a definite on my list. just need to scrape the odds together and see what they amount to...
@Rob Fisher your babies look stunning all dressed up

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

More Vicious Ant info...

There are some coloured Cyclops's available from time to time... hard to get but beautiful! You will see from the deck that's it's concave as opposed to flat with a lip... this is a version one! Version one also needs a hex key (or allen key) to unscrew the post screws.





The new 2014 version has a flat deck and a lip. From left to right... 2014 deck, Cyclone, Cyclops and Fusion Drip tip. The 2104 version also has philips screws in the posts.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

A better picture of the coloured Cyclops's...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> A better picture of the coloured Cyclops's...
> 
> View attachment 10078


Those are great, buy I like that original gold one in your other post more - the top part is gold as well.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Those are great, buy I like that original gold one in your other post more - the top part is gold as well.


 
Agreed! Just like my Red one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Heckers

I like these drip tips @Rob Fisher . I assume you had to import them?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Heckers said:


> I like these drip tips @Rob Fisher . I assume you had to import them?


 
Yebo... Most of them are from http://www.driptipdesignz.com/ and the USA Flag one is from http://www.bullboxmods.com/

Drip Tip Designz are on the ball and very fast and efficient!
Bull Box Mods not so much.


----------



## Heckers

Nice, but damn thats pricey!


----------



## TylerD

Did anyone get their Cyclones yet? You guys are quit?


----------



## Paulie

mines with mr @devdev i will be stalking him today lol


----------



## TylerD

paulph201 said:


> mines with mr @devdev i will be stalking him today lol


Awesome!


----------



## Marzuq

paulph201 said:


> mines with mr @devdev i will be stalking him today lol


 

awesome bud! be sure to give us a review. very much liking the cyclone just looking for some motivation to get one


----------



## Paulie

Marzuq said:


> awesome bud! be sure to give us a review. very much liking the cyclone just looking for some motivation to get one


 

You dont need motivation just get 1!! lol


----------



## Marzuq

paulph201 said:


> You dont need motivation just get 1!! lol


LOL with that kind of spend and a toight budget...


----------



## Paulie

Marzuq said:


> LOL with that kind of spend and a toight budget...


 

Its worth saving up for in my opinion and i know it will be worth your while in the future!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Did a quick coil transplant.
Wow! The flavor from the Cyclone is insane! Love it!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paulie

TylerD said:


> Did a quick coil transplant.
> Wow! The flavor from the Cyclone is insane! Love it!!
> View attachment 10151


 

that looks awsome and agree the cyclone on the reo is reallly good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> Did a quick coil transplant.
> Wow! The flavor from the Cyclone is insane! Love it!!
> View attachment 10151


 
I know exactly where you are coming from... Cyclones just simply rock!


----------



## TylerD

I just need to get a 1mm oring when I'm at home. Have a 1.5mm one on at the moment. The airhole is at a bit of an awkward position. Will sort it out this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

TylerD said:


> Did a quick coil transplant.
> Wow! The flavor from the Cyclone is insane! Love it!!
> View attachment 10151


now that does look super good!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Did a dual in the Cyclone just now. 3 wrapps each 0.9 x 0.1 ribbon on 2x2mm ekowool. 0.43 ohm
Hot damn!!
This is lethal! Need to change back to single before I pass out.
But I'll wait a little bit......

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## capetocuba

TylerD said:


> Did a dual in the Cyclone just now. 3 wrapps each 0.9 x 0.1 ribbon on 2x2mm ekowool. 0.43 ohm
> Hot damn!!
> This is lethal! Need to change back to single before I pass out.
> But I'll wait a little bit......


I said exactly that when I went from 0.9 to 0.5 on my Reo . This was a first going that low. After 2 days I'm hooked!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

TylerD said:


> Did a dual in the Cyclone just now. 3 wrapps each 0.9 x 0.1 ribbon on 2x2mm ekowool. 0.43 ohm
> Hot damn!!
> This is lethal! Need to change back to single before I pass out.
> But I'll wait a little bit......



@TylerD let's have a look at what that dual coil looks like before u swop back to single. 
That's sick low bru. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD

Marzuq said:


> @TylerD let's have a look at what that dual coil looks like before u swop back to single.
> That's sick low bru.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Will take a pic just now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

TylerD said:


> Did a quick coil transplant.
> Wow! The flavor from the Cyclone is insane! Love it!!
> View attachment 10151


Looks like it was built for the reo! 

Amazing piece of vaping gear you have there bud.

Dam! I already feel behind with the times! Reomisers are old news  

[HASHTAG]#iNeedaCyclone[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD

Marzuq said:


> @TylerD let's have a look at what that dual coil looks like before u swop back to single.
> That's sick low bru.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


It's a bit too hot for me.
I cut the ekowool in half now and running only 1 coil. And it was actually 4 wrapps a side. (Really ugly coil)
Was a ***** to get everything into the tiny cup.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq

TylerD said:


> It's a bit too hot for me.
> I cut the ekowool in half now and running only 1 coil. And it was actually 4 wrapps a side. (Really ugly coil)
> Was a ***** to get everything into the tiny cup.
> 
> View attachment 10185


 
great stuff. always enjoy looking at everyones builds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

out of interest...

what does the cyclone bf cost and who locally has them?


----------



## Yiannaki

Marzuq said:


> out of interest...
> 
> what does the cyclone bf cost and who locally has them?


 
They're not available locally bud.

From what I know, you're looking at about R1600 give or take


----------



## Marzuq

Yiannaki said:


> They're not available locally bud.
> 
> From what I know, you're looking at about R1600 give or take



Thanks man. Looks like I have some saving to do. And now need to consider whether reo number 2 is more important or the cyclone 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Marzuq said:


> Thanks man. Looks like I have some saving to do. And now need to consider whether reo number 2 is more important or the cyclone
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


My advice would be reo number 2 first and then cyclone.

It's great having a second one loaded with a different juice and coil build  Having chosen a mini as my second reo, I'm loving the portability of it! Katy is a little, super light pocket rocket

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq

Yiannaki said:


> My advice would be reo number 2 first and then cyclone.
> 
> It's great having a second one loaded with a different juice and coil build  Having chosen a mini as my second reo, I'm loving the portability of it! Katy is a little, super light pocket rocket


Yeah my little Anna serves me well hey. Jst run out of battery power too quickly. Would be awesome if they released a version with a dna chip lol. But I'm thinking u r right. Another reo mini then get the cyclone. Will search for an atomic to hold me over til then 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki

Marzuq said:


> Yeah my little Anna serves me well hey. Jst run out of battery power too quickly. Would be awesome if they released a version with a dna chip lol. But I'm thinking u r right. Another reo mini then get the cyclone. Will search for an atomic to hold me over til then
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 

Try convince @TylerD to sell you his  or chat to @JakesSA to see if they intend of bringing in a few more


----------



## Marzuq

Yiannaki said:


> Try convince @TylerD to sell you his  or chat to @JakesSA to see if they intend of bringing in a few more


Reonauts dnt part with their toys. We just make our collection bigger lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Marzuq said:


> out of interest...
> 
> what does the cyclone bf cost and who locally has them?


 
No local source... The Cyclone without air flow is around the $70 Mark and the Cyclops (AFC) is about $90.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> No local source... The Cyclone without air flow is around the $70 Mark and the Cyclops (AFC) is about $90.



The afc is rather attractive so I wouldn't opt to go without. Is it worth the spend tho? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

I bought a cyclone yesterday off someone who was in on robs group buy. build quality is outstanding but dont get me wrong to me it does not justify the price tag. I prefer my atomic cyclone sold. I think for my vaping style the atomic suits me perfectly. please dont fight with me lol just my 2c

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

different steokes for different folkes 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Marzuq

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I bought a cyclone yesterday off someone who was in on robs group buy. build quality is outstanding but dont get me wrong to me it does not justify the price tag. I prefer my atomic cyclone sold. I think for my vaping style the atomic suits me perfectly. please dont fight with me lol just my 2c
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Excellent. So I'm in the search for an atomic for now... 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MurderDoll

As much as I drool over the photos you guys post. 

I personally can't justify the price tag either. 

The atomic and Tobh are epic as bf. This would have to be absolutely mind blowing. 

Even then I wouldn't get it at that price. I'd put it towards another REO tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

thanks @Rob Fisher the AFS is definatly a winner!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> thanks @Rob Fisher the AFS is definatly a winner!!!


 
She looks stunning but most important how is the Vape?


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> She looks stunning but most important how is the Vape?


 

The cyclone on its own is already very good! the chamber holds all the flavor and once drilled bigger you can get very nice clouds and flavor. I was playing with the AFS last night using some bobas as i find the bobas juice is a good juice to test as it changes (lower ohm u get sweeter vape less tobacco and higher ohm you get more tobacco) depending on your build and air flow control. Using a 6 wrapps ugly coil with 26g i find that when i open it up full i get massive clouds with lots of flavor still. But i have it open to half and its juice perfect! im yet to try a dual coil but i will be doing some research on that tonight and will get back to you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Note to self: stay out of this thread  loving the cyclones guys!

@Rob Fisher, I think you must tell Rob from Reosmods to just sell them standard with a cyclone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro

Need help with my afc . Cant make it work . Maybe im not good with dual coil. 
I ve done 10 wraps at 1.5 mm id and when torch it and screw it in etc it state. 2.2 ohm. Take long to fire and the left one fire before the rigth one . Any idea ?


----------



## Yiannaki

andro said:


> Need help with my afc . Cant make it work . Maybe im not good with dual coil.
> I ve done 10 wraps at 1.5 mm id and when torch it and screw it in etc it state. 2.2 ohm. Take long to fire and the left one fire before the rigth one . Any idea ?


I'm sure our guru @Andre can advise.

what reading are you getting with a single coil it in?


----------



## andro

1.1 ohm on a single one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

andro said:


> 1.1 ohm on a single one


Geez. That's so weird. So instead of halving the resistance it's doubled it?  

Wish I could help bro. Afraid I'm clueless!


----------



## andro

I even check if was touching somewhere because maybe i cut the leg too long . And bend it around the post .


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Note to self: stay out of this thread  loving the cyclones guys!
> 
> @Rob Fisher, I think you must tell Rob from Reosmods to just sell them standard with a cyclone


 
I think he would if he could get stock... but they have been so hard to get for so long... They are way more expensive than the RM2 but still people queue up to buy them... I have stopped arguing when people want to discuss it because for me they are simply outstanding and I am happy I have now replaced all my RM2's with Cyclones and Cyclops's.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

andro said:


> Need help with my afc . Cant make it work . Maybe im not good with dual coil.
> I ve done 10 wraps at 1.5 mm id and when torch it and screw it in etc it state. 2.2 ohm. Take long to fire and the left one fire before the rigth one . Any idea ?


 
Sorry can't help yet @andro... I have only used it with a single coil...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

andro said:


> I even check if was touching somewhere because maybe i cut the leg too long . And bend it around the post .


 
@andro maybe post a pic of the coil setup. might add some perspective


----------



## andro

Marzuq said:


> @andro maybe post a pic of the coil setup. might add some perspective


Here they are .


----------



## Marzuq

andro said:


> Here they are .
> View attachment 10230
> View attachment 10231
> View attachment 10232
> View attachment 10233


pretty neat coil builds..
from what i can see they look in order.
sorry i cant be of much help. maybe one of the guys close by will let you pop in at their place and check it out for you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## devdev

Dual coil setup on Cyclops. Came out at 0.5 ohms. This thing is dangerous! 9/10 wraps, 28g, 1.2mm ID

Cracked AFC wide open, vaping in the car, and you exhale and can't see anything for a few seconds. Absolutely loving it!

@andro, there is definitely something not right with that build. Seems to me that one of the legs is not captured correctly against the screw. Either remove legs and refit, or rebuild from scratch. I have seen dual and quad builds do that when the legs are just touching but not in proper contact. It throws the resistance right off and makes it much higher.

Try again, dual coil is definitely worth it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JacV

I have had mine for a while now and really cant complain about it. Its a really good vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro

devdev said:


> View attachment 10260
> 
> 
> Dual coil setup on Cyclops. Came out at 0.5 ohms. This thing is dangerous! 9/10 wraps, 28g, 1.2mm ID
> 
> Cracked AFC wide open, vaping in the car, and you exhale and can't see anything for a few seconds. Absolutely loving it!
> 
> @andro, there is definitely something not right with that build. Seems to me that one of the legs is not captured correctly against the screw. Either remove legs and refit, or rebuild from scratch. I have seen dual and quad builds do that when the legs are just touching but not in proper contact. It throws the resistance right off and makes it much higher.
> 
> Try again, dual coil is definitely worth it!


I just did . And yes it was wrong. When i took them apart one leg was at least 6 mm longer than the other 3. No idea how it happened but will try again . 

Do you torch it before installing each one or do u install it and squeeze it while firing it ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

andro said:


> I just did . And yes it was wrong. When i took them apart one leg was at least 6 mm longer than the other 3. No idea how it happened but will try again .
> 
> Do you torch it before installing each one or do u install it and squeeze it while firing it ?


 
Usually I torch before, and then squeeze and fire to get rid of hot spots, this time the blow torch was out of liquid gas, so I just fired and it went well.

To be honest I have never had a multi coil setup where the coils both lit up at exactly the same time, so don't worry if that is what happens with yours

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

andro said:


> I just did . And yes it was wrong. When i took them apart one leg was at least 6 mm longer than the other 3. No idea how it happened but will try again .
> 
> Do you torch it before installing each one or do u install it and squeeze it while firing it ?


I torch in a ceramic tweezer before installing. After installation, I do a very quick pulse, insert the mandrel and move the mandrel like a snooker que to and fro, take out mandrel, pulse, repeat......gets rid of any hot spots or hot legs....works every time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Here is a picture of both versions... the one on the left is the 2013 version with the concave deck and hex screw versus the one on the right that is the 2014 version with flat deck and lipped cup with phillips screws.




And despite what everyone hopes the top caps are not interchangeable... yes a very silly move from Vicious Ant! Be that as it may they are still my favourite attys of all time!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Thanks to @Rob Fisher - I am the proud owner of the new Cyclone with the extra AFC cap.

I thought I would report back on my first experience and hopefully I can learn some tips from the more experienced Cyclone users.

For my first try, I figured I would give the Cyclone a full bash with dual coils and make use of the AFC cap to its full potential. I wanted a coil around the 0.7 ohm range so I thought I would do two 7-wrap coils with 30g wire - so as not to take up too much space for my first build. 

Let me say upfront I have very little experience with dual coils. I have built some of them before on the Trident but have never used duals for all day vaping.

Here is what came out
- *dual coils*, each was *7 wraps* of *30g Kanthal* - around *1.5mm ID*
- the resistance came out at *0.81 ohms*. Not bad.
- build was quite easy on the Cyclone deck, just like the RM2
- am still wicking with organic cotton. 




Yes I know, the one coil is a bit higher than the other one  




Also, the one coil is slightly closer to the edge than the other one. They're not identically positioned. They did heat up at about the same time though. One was very slightly faster than the other.

I wondered how I would know how to line up the coils with the airholes on the AFC cap. The cap can be pushed on to the deck anywhere, but the distance between the airhole slots is fixed, so one needs to know exactly where to position the coils beforehand. On the normal RM2 (Reomizer) I just make a black mark with a koki pen on the base where the airhole is when the cap is screwed in. Then I build the coil in line with that mark. I suppose I need to do something like this with the Cyclone AFC.

I am using HHV's Gaia (Tobacco juice) for this. I know this juice fairly well. It's a really tasty no-nonsense tobacco. 

*So how was the vape?*

*It was interesting. I'm not super impressed yet and am thinking that the Cyclone (with AFC and dual coils) may just not be my cup of tea.*
- the main thing for me is that I don't think I'm a lung hitting kind of guy. At least not for all day vaping. With the airholes wide open or even half open, you can take a deep long lung hit and cloud the whole room. It is impressive. But that's just not my style of vaping. Not the Cyclone's fault at all. Just maybe not something for me. One does get throat hit, but its different, a bit burny with less concentrated flavour. I like the shorter draws that are rich in flavour with short strong punchy throat hits.
- when I close the airholes down to mimic the kind of draw I like on the RM2, it is better, but still sub-par compared to a well setup RM2 with single coil. I get less flavour and quite a bit less throat hit. It also could be that when the air hole slots are much smaller, my coils are not lining up with the airholes properly. I will concede that this is my first build on the Cyclone so it may well get better with more practice and different configurations.

On the vaping action:
- it takes a little bit longer to warm up than I'm used to - but not too long
- there is a definite "pop" at first toot when cold - with a bit of spitting 
- not that noisy but does sound like a muffled low-pitched steam train
- I sometimes get a bit of juice in my mouth, I think from a bit of splatter.

This is a new experience for me on multiple fronts. It's difficult to know whether to blame the dual coils or the Cyclone with AFC. 

Perhaps some of the more experienced Cyclone folk can comment on their experiences and it will help me to refine things.

Or maybe the Cyclone with AFC is more aimed at lung hitting than mouth to lung vaping?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Or maybe the Cyclone with AFC is more aimed at lung hitting than mouth to lung vaping?


 
Hi Ho @Silver I think you may be right about the AFC being for lung hitters and serious sub ohmers... While I haven't played much with the AFC top yet nor have I built dual coils for it I far prefer the standard Cyclone with a single Micro coil of around 1Ω and from a flavour point of view is as close to perfection as I think I'll ever get... for me it is simply spot on!

Plus I only have one LP at the moment having sold my other two last night and will wait for the replacements before spending some time with the AFC.


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver I think you may be right about the AFC being for lung hitters and serious sub ohmers... While I haven't played much with the AFC top yet nor have I built dual coils for it I far prefer the standard Cyclone with a single Micro coil of around 1Ω and from a flavour point of view is as close to perfection as I think I'll ever get... for me it is simply spot on!
> 
> Plus I only have one LP at the moment having sold my other two last night and will wait for the replacements before spending some time with the AFC.


 
Thanks @Rob Fisher - 
I do want to give the dual coil AFC lung hitter a proper go before I officially declare it not for me.

I have to still try out the standard Cyclone top with a single coil. Am looking forward to that too!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> I have to still try out the standard Cyclone top with a single coil. Am looking forward to that too!


 
Life will never be the same again Hi Ho!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Silver said:


> Thanks to @Rob Fisher - I am the proud owner of the new Cyclone with the extra AFC cap.
> 
> I thought I would report back on my first experience and hopefully I can learn some tips from the more experienced Cyclone users.
> 
> For my first try, I figured I would give the Cyclone a full bash with dual coils and make use of the AFC cap to its full potential. I wanted a coil around the 0.7 ohm range so I thought I would do two 7-wrap coils with 30g wire - so as not to take up too much space for my first build.
> 
> Let me say upfront I have very little experience with dual coils. I have built some of them before on the Trident but have never used duals for all day vaping.
> 
> Here is what came out
> - *dual coils*, each was *7 wraps* of *30g Kanthal* - around *1.5mm ID*
> - the resistance came out at *0.81 ohms*. Not bad.
> - build was quite easy on the Cyclone deck, just like the RM2
> - am still wicking with organic cotton.
> 
> View attachment 10351
> 
> 
> Yes I know, the one coil is a bit higher than the other one
> 
> View attachment 10352
> 
> 
> Also, the one coil is slightly closer to the edge than the other one. They're not identically positioned. They did heat up at about the same time though. One was very slightly faster than the other.
> 
> I wondered how I would know how to line up the coils with the airholes on the AFC cap. The cap can be pushed on to the deck anywhere, but the distance between the airhole slots is fixed, so one needs to know exactly where to position the coils beforehand. On the normal RM2 (Reomizer) I just make a black mark with a koki pen on the base where the airhole is when the cap is screwed in. Then I build the coil in line with that mark. I suppose I need to do something like this with the Cyclone AFC.
> 
> I am using HHV's Gaia (Tobacco juice) for this. I know this juice fairly well. It's a really tasty no-nonsense tobacco.
> 
> *So how was the vape?*
> 
> *It was interesting. I'm not super impressed yet and am thinking that the Cyclone (with AFC and dual coils) may just not be my cup of tea.*
> - the main thing for me is that I don't think I'm a lung hitting kind of guy. At least not for all day vaping. With the airholes wide open or even half open, you can take a deep long lung hit and cloud the whole room. It is impressive. But that's just not my style of vaping. Not the Cyclone's fault at all. Just maybe not something for me. One does get throat hit, but its different, a bit burny with less concentrated flavour. I like the shorter draws that are rich in flavour with short strong punchy throat hits.
> - when I close the airholes down to mimic the kind of draw I like on the RM2, it is better, but still sub-par compared to a well setup RM2 with single coil. I get less flavour and quite a bit less throat hit. It also could be that when the air hole slots are much smaller, my coils are not lining up with the airholes properly. I will concede that this is my first build on the Cyclone so it may well get better with more practice and different configurations.
> 
> On the vaping action:
> - it takes a little bit longer to warm up than I'm used to - but not too long
> - there is a definite "pop" at first toot when cold - with a bit of spitting
> - not that noisy but does sound like a muffled low-pitched steam train
> - I sometimes get a bit of juice in my mouth, I think from a bit of splatter.
> 
> This is a new experience for me on multiple fronts. It's difficult to know whether to blame the dual coils or the Cyclone with AFC.
> 
> Perhaps some of the more experienced Cyclone folk can comment on their experiences and it will help me to refine things.
> 
> Or maybe the Cyclone with AFC is more aimed at lung hitting than mouth to lung vaping?


nice write up as always @Silver. as @Andre said dual coils only start shining around .6ohms and lower. that was exactly my experience with duals. im vaping down at .4ohms. 

when I started reading this I was thinking to my self why the hell did silver get the afc cap?? he loves his draw tight. I think the afc is more for lung hitters. unless you close it off to like .6mm each side it might work For you like that

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver

Cape vaping supplies said:


> nice write up as always @Silver. as @Andre said dual coils only start shining around .6ohms and lower. that was exactly my experience with duals. im vaping down at .4ohms.
> 
> when I started reading this I was thinking to my self why the hell did silver get the afc cap?? he loves his draw tight. I think the afc is more for lung hitters. unless you close it off to like .6mm each side it might work For you like that
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
Thanks @Cape vaping supplies - I appreciate the feedback. 
I definitely will give it a try at lower resistance - maybe use 28g or 26g with similar wraps.
I guess I should go for 0.6 ohms and work down from there.

I do love my draw tight, but I am thinking that with the right setup I may like the occasional lung hit. Maybe dedicate one device to that. 

Yes, and closing it off until its about 0.6mm each is about where the draw feels right for mouth to lung for me. It does work there - but just not as good as my experience on the standard single coil/Rm2 setup. Perhaps its because there is not enough air. Or maybe it will work better at 0.6 ohms or lower. Even with a tight draw. Don't know - but sure will find out in time...

Thanks for your comments...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> Thanks to @Rob Fisher - I am the proud owner of the new Cyclone with the extra AFC cap.
> 
> I thought I would report back on my first experience and hopefully I can learn some tips from the more experienced Cyclone users.
> 
> For my first try, I figured I would give the Cyclone a full bash with dual coils and make use of the AFC cap to its full potential. I wanted a coil around the 0.7 ohm range so I thought I would do two 7-wrap coils with 30g wire - so as not to take up too much space for my first build.
> 
> Let me say upfront I have very little experience with dual coils. I have built some of them before on the Trident but have never used duals for all day vaping.
> 
> Here is what came out
> - *dual coils*, each was *7 wraps* of *30g Kanthal* - around *1.5mm ID*
> - the resistance came out at *0.81 ohms*. Not bad.
> - build was quite easy on the Cyclone deck, just like the RM2
> - am still wicking with organic cotton.
> 
> View attachment 10351
> 
> 
> Yes I know, the one coil is a bit higher than the other one
> 
> View attachment 10352
> 
> 
> Also, the one coil is slightly closer to the edge than the other one. They're not identically positioned. They did heat up at about the same time though. One was very slightly faster than the other.
> 
> I wondered how I would know how to line up the coils with the airholes on the AFC cap. The cap can be pushed on to the deck anywhere, but the distance between the airhole slots is fixed, so one needs to know exactly where to position the coils beforehand. On the normal RM2 (Reomizer) I just make a black mark with a koki pen on the base where the airhole is when the cap is screwed in. Then I build the coil in line with that mark. I suppose I need to do something like this with the Cyclone AFC.
> 
> I am using HHV's Gaia (Tobacco juice) for this. I know this juice fairly well. It's a really tasty no-nonsense tobacco.
> 
> *So how was the vape?*
> 
> *It was interesting. I'm not super impressed yet and am thinking that the Cyclone (with AFC and dual coils) may just not be my cup of tea.*
> - the main thing for me is that I don't think I'm a lung hitting kind of guy. At least not for all day vaping. With the airholes wide open or even half open, you can take a deep long lung hit and cloud the whole room. It is impressive. But that's just not my style of vaping. Not the Cyclone's fault at all. Just maybe not something for me. One does get throat hit, but its different, a bit burny with less concentrated flavour. I like the shorter draws that are rich in flavour with short strong punchy throat hits.
> - when I close the airholes down to mimic the kind of draw I like on the RM2, it is better, but still sub-par compared to a well setup RM2 with single coil. I get less flavour and quite a bit less throat hit. It also could be that when the air hole slots are much smaller, my coils are not lining up with the airholes properly. I will concede that this is my first build on the Cyclone so it may well get better with more practice and different configurations.
> 
> On the vaping action:
> - it takes a little bit longer to warm up than I'm used to - but not too long
> - there is a definite "pop" at first toot when cold - with a bit of spitting
> - not that noisy but does sound like a muffled low-pitched steam train
> - I sometimes get a bit of juice in my mouth, I think from a bit of splatter.
> 
> This is a new experience for me on multiple fronts. It's difficult to know whether to blame the dual coils or the Cyclone with AFC.
> 
> Perhaps some of the more experienced Cyclone folk can comment on their experiences and it will help me to refine things.
> 
> Or maybe the Cyclone with AFC is more aimed at lung hitting than mouth to lung vaping?


 

I love reading your reviews and info @Silver ! I must admit i am running my AFC in single ugly coil mode with one side of the AFS open half way and its incredible!! 

im not a huge fan of dual coils based on the fact that it uses to much juice and i have tried the whole blowing big clouds thing but flavor is more important!

I guess its a personal thing but for me i defiantly think the cyclone\cyclops is the best atty i have tried on the reo and i have like 6 (igo -bf, igo -w, remoiser 2,3,5 and the cyclone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

paulph201 said:


> I love reading your reviews and info @Silver ! I must admit i am running my AFC in single ugly coil mode with one side of the AFS open half way and its incredible!!
> 
> im not a huge fan of dual coils based on the fact that it uses to much juice and i have tried the whole blowing big clouds thing but flavor is more important!
> 
> I guess its a personal thing but for me i defiantly think the cyclone\cyclops is the best atty i have tried on the reo and i have like 6 (igo -bf, igo -w, remoiser 2,3,5 and the cyclone.


@paulph201 that's exactly how I'm running my AFC.  Single ugly half open.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vaalboy

Eish, LP LP where art thou?


----------



## Silver

paulph201 said:


> I love reading your reviews and info @Silver ! I must admit i am running my AFC in single ugly coil mode with one side of the AFS open half way and its incredible!!
> 
> im not a huge fan of dual coils based on the fact that it uses to much juice and i have tried the whole blowing big clouds thing but flavor is more important!
> 
> I guess its a personal thing but for me i defiantly think the cyclone\cyclops is the best atty i have tried on the reo and i have like 6 (igo -bf, igo -w, remoiser 2,3,5 and the cyclone.


 

Thanks @paulph201 - much appreciated.
Just seems to me the Cyclone with the Cyclops (AFC) cap was designed for dual coils so I am trying that first.
I also need to give a single coil a try. With the normal non AFC cap as well.

In good time...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

My idea for now is to get into 6mg with lung hits on dual coils on the AFC. 
Dropping my nic and clouds! Whoop!


----------



## Paulie

TylerD said:


> My idea for now is to get into 6mg with lung hits on dual coils on the AFC.
> Dropping my nic and clouds! Whoop!


 

Its cool but after a few hits i realize you never going to get the same flavor from mouth to lung.


----------



## TylerD

paulph201 said:


> Its cool but after a few hits i realize you never going to get the same flavor from mouth to lung.


You're right. I will give it a go and if it doesn't work out, I still have a lot of 12mg's at home.


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Thanks to @Rob Fisher - I am the proud owner of the new Cyclone with the extra AFC cap.
> 
> I thought I would report back on my first experience and hopefully I can learn some tips from the more experienced Cyclone users.
> 
> For my first try, I figured I would give the Cyclone a full bash with dual coils and make use of the AFC cap to its full potential. I wanted a coil around the 0.7 ohm range so I thought I would do two 7-wrap coils with 30g wire - so as not to take up too much space for my first build.
> 
> Let me say upfront I have very little experience with dual coils. I have built some of them before on the Trident but have never used duals for all day vaping.
> 
> Here is what came out
> - *dual coils*, each was *7 wraps* of *30g Kanthal* - around *1.5mm ID*
> - the resistance came out at *0.81 ohms*. Not bad.
> - build was quite easy on the Cyclone deck, just like the RM2
> - am still wicking with organic cotton.
> 
> View attachment 10351
> 
> 
> Yes I know, the one coil is a bit higher than the other one
> 
> View attachment 10352
> 
> 
> Also, the one coil is slightly closer to the edge than the other one. They're not identically positioned. They did heat up at about the same time though. One was very slightly faster than the other.
> 
> I wondered how I would know how to line up the coils with the airholes on the AFC cap. The cap can be pushed on to the deck anywhere, but the distance between the airhole slots is fixed, so one needs to know exactly where to position the coils beforehand. On the normal RM2 (Reomizer) I just make a black mark with a koki pen on the base where the airhole is when the cap is screwed in. Then I build the coil in line with that mark. I suppose I need to do something like this with the Cyclone AFC.
> 
> I am using HHV's Gaia (Tobacco juice) for this. I know this juice fairly well. It's a really tasty no-nonsense tobacco.
> 
> *So how was the vape?*
> 
> *It was interesting. I'm not super impressed yet and am thinking that the Cyclone (with AFC and dual coils) may just not be my cup of tea.*
> - the main thing for me is that I don't think I'm a lung hitting kind of guy. At least not for all day vaping. With the airholes wide open or even half open, you can take a deep long lung hit and cloud the whole room. It is impressive. But that's just not my style of vaping. Not the Cyclone's fault at all. Just maybe not something for me. One does get throat hit, but its different, a bit burny with less concentrated flavour. I like the shorter draws that are rich in flavour with short strong punchy throat hits.
> - when I close the airholes down to mimic the kind of draw I like on the RM2, it is better, but still sub-par compared to a well setup RM2 with single coil. I get less flavour and quite a bit less throat hit. It also could be that when the air hole slots are much smaller, my coils are not lining up with the airholes properly. I will concede that this is my first build on the Cyclone so it may well get better with more practice and different configurations.
> 
> On the vaping action:
> - it takes a little bit longer to warm up than I'm used to - but not too long
> - there is a definite "pop" at first toot when cold - with a bit of spitting
> - not that noisy but does sound like a muffled low-pitched steam train
> - I sometimes get a bit of juice in my mouth, I think from a bit of splatter.
> 
> This is a new experience for me on multiple fronts. It's difficult to know whether to blame the dual coils or the Cyclone with AFC.
> 
> Perhaps some of the more experienced Cyclone folk can comment on their experiences and it will help me to refine things.
> 
> Or maybe the Cyclone with AFC is more aimed at lung hitting than mouth to lung vaping?


 
Because of using ceramic wicking, I have only built but 2 sets of coils on my cyclone with AFC. It is, however, my preferred engine on the Reo by far. My remarks re coiling/wicking should be taken in the light of my limited experience in this regard.

 I build my coils as low as possible. This is done by inserting the 2 coils with a mandrel in each. Then position the coils mirroring each other and with the mandrels flat against the deck. Then hold the 2 mandrels down against the deck with one hand whilst tightening the screws. Now makes sure the coils are not touching the deck or are uncomfortably close to the deck. If so, lift to the same level using the mandrels.
My first set of coils were 0.45 ohms and the second 0.55 ohms. In both sets I have set the air slots from tight to full open doing my normal mouth to lung hits. With good and flavourful results and satisfying throat hits.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## capetocuba

This thread has got me excited to try my new Cyclone that @Gazzacpt so kindly converted to BF, whilst breaking 2 cobalt drill bits! 

Collecting it tonight!


----------



## Paulie

TylerD said:


> You're right. I will give it a go and if it doesn't work out, I still have a lot of 12mg's at home.


 

Yeah defiantly!

After watching lots of youtube videos and also reading lots on ecf i have worked out the following:

1) the Americans love using higher VG juice in drippers at 20+ watts with big vapor! (3,6 nicotine)
2) Europe (mainly UK) are more into lower watts and higher PG juices and prefer stronger throat hits (18+mg nicotine).

I think our market is similar to the UK but i do notice that more and more people here are slowing moving onto the higher VG juices and dripper configurations (increase in REO mods plus mods that are 30+watts is also a sign).


As a vaper i remind myself that the vape is only as good as the build and also that you need to identify what you want! Whats great is we are getting all the good stuff ere atleast as well as great quality home grown juice!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Because of using ceramic wicking, I have only built but 2 sets of coils on my cyclone with AFC. It is, however, my preferred engine on the Reo by far. My remarks re coiling/wicking should be taken in the light of my limited experience in this regard.
> 
> I build my coils as low as possible. This is done by inserting the 2 coils with a mandrel in each. Then position the coils mirroring each other and with the mandrels flat against the deck. Then hold the 2 mandrels down against the deck with one hand whilst tightening the screws. Now makes sure the coils are not touching the deck or are uncomfortably close to the deck. If so, lift to the same level using the mandrels.
> My first set of coils were 0.45 ohms and the second 0.55 ohms. In both sets I have set the air slots from tight to full open doing my normal mouth to lung hits. With good and flavourful results and satisfying throat hits.


 

Many thanks @Andre for the feedback.
I will try lower resistance and try positioning the coils lower. 

Just on the point of open air slots while doing mouth to lung - that really doesn't feel like much to me. Feels like I'm sucking air - with very little satisfaction. Maybe its that my coils are not working enough and need lower resistance ...


----------



## DoC

Need a cyclone so bad... Reading @Silver post isn't helping my cause   

Sent from my DeLorean

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> Because of using ceramic wicking, I have only built but 2 sets of coils on my cyclone with AFC. It is, however, my preferred engine on the Reo by far. My remarks re coiling/wicking should be taken in the light of my limited experience in this regard.
> 
> I build my coils as low as possible. This is done by inserting the 2 coils with a mandrel in each. Then position the coils mirroring each other and with the mandrels flat against the deck. Then hold the 2 mandrels down against the deck with one hand whilst tightening the screws. Now makes sure the coils are not touching the deck or are uncomfortably close to the deck. If so, lift to the same level using the mandrels.
> My first set of coils were 0.45 ohms and the second 0.55 ohms. In both sets I have set the air slots from tight to full open doing my normal mouth to lung hits. With good and flavourful results and satisfying throat hits.


 
Its a real pitty you not going to be at the meet @Andre i would love to try one of you configurations to see and also chat about stuff!!


----------



## RIEFY

TylerD said:


> My idea for now is to get into 6mg with lung hits on dual coils on the AFC.
> Dropping my nic and clouds! Whoop!


worked for me bro. takes a bit of getting used to tho.I am going on about 3weeks on 6mg

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> worked for me bro. takes a bit of getting used to tho.I am going on about 3weeks on 6mg
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Cool stuff! I will be attempting that then! congrats on the drop bro!


----------



## RIEFY

TylerD said:


> Cool stuff! I will be attempting that then! congrats on the drop bro!


Thanks and good luck dude! hope you can join the 6mg club

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Thanks and good luck dude! hope you can join the 6mg club
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I'm going to give it a very good go dude! It's time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> Its a real pitty you not going to be at the meet @Andre i would love to try one of you configurations to see and also chat about stuff!!


Would have loved to be there, but am in Tbilisi, Georgia at the moment and will be travelling in Georgia till the middle of September.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

The eagle has landed!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

By the way

I ran the Cyclone with Cyclops (AFC) cap and my dual coil for a few days and have now reverted back to the Reomiser.

I will try again when I have more time - but I needed "REO Blue" to be back in business and working the way I like her to.

Aah...
my 0.9 ohm simple single micro-coil
- true pleasure
- tightish mouth to lung
- good to have it back...


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> By the way
> 
> I ran the Cyclone with Cyclops (AFC) cap and my dual coil for a few days and have now reverted back to the Reomiser.
> 
> I will try again when I have more time - but I needed "REO Blue" to be back in business and working the way I like her to.
> 
> Aah...
> my 0.9 ohm simple single micro-coil
> - true pleasure
> - tightish mouth to lung
> - good to have it back...



@Silver your comment makes me second guess getting a cyclone. I've been following your posts about it so far.

Thanks for sharing with us!

Please let us know once you've given your trusty single 0.9 Ω coil a go on the cyclone as I'm really curious to hear your thoughts on how it differs to the reomiser with the exact same setup.


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> @Silver your comment makes me second guess getting a cyclone. I've been following your posts about it so far.
> 
> Thanks for sharing with us!
> 
> Please let us know once you've given your trusty single 0.9 Ω coil a go on the cyclone as I'm really curious to hear your thoughts on how it differs to the reomiser with the exact same setup.


 
Will do @Yiannaki - we can chat about it at the meet
Bear in mind I have only had one dual coil build on the AFC. 

Am keen to try my trusty single coil on the Cyclone without the AFC cap and see what the difference is versus the Reomiser.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> Will do @Yiannaki - we can chat about it at the meet
> Bear in mind I have only had one dual coil build on the AFC.
> 
> Am keen to try my trusty single coil on the Cyclone without the AFC cap and see what the difference is versus the Reomiser.


 

i would recommend you try it with the afc and open it so that only 1 side hole exists and have it half open infront of the coil.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

paulph201 said:


> i would recommend you try it with the afc and open it so that only 1 side hole exists and have it half open infront of the coil.


 
Thanks @paulph201 
Do you mean with one or two coils?


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> Thanks @paulph201
> Do you mean with one or two coils?


 

One coil with 6 wraps 26g ugly coil - gives me the best flavor and nice clouds

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Ok thanks

Will try the AFC cap with a single coil.

My Cyclone to do list is now as follows:
- try a lower ohm dual coil setup with AFC cap
- try a single coil setup with AFC cap (and only one slot open)
- try a single coil setup with the normal cap

LOL - too much to try and too little time...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

After all this time I finally got around to building a dual coil for the Cyclops (Cyclone AFC)... Dual Micro Coils 1,5mm OD 10 wraps of 28g to come out at ,7Ω.





It's a pretty powerful hit with the Tropical Ice juice... the flavour isn't as good (for me anyway) as a single coil in the Cyclone but I will keep this set-up and play with cloud blowing when I tone the Tropical Ice down a bit! 

But I think I'm pretty much done with Dual coils for the mean time...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

drop the resistance to around .6ohms @Rob Fisher. duals start shining around there. BTW nice coiling

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> drop the resistance to around .6ohms @Rob Fisher. duals start shining around there. BTW nice coiling


 
Thanks CVS! Will do!


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK Take 2... Built a ,6Ω dual coil in the Red Cyclops and then epic fail... it doesn't like the tight thread on the SL/LP... OK will keep that one for when the other REO's arrive... note to self... the ceramic tweezers retain heat in the ceramic section... epic fail number 2...

Test the Atomic to see if it screws in... nope... OK let's try another Cyclops (2014 version) and yes that fits... OK let's build another dual coil at ,6Ω... success...




She looks ready to go... epic fail number 3... the air holes are bigger and over squonking on the Cyclops isn't as forgiving as the Cyclone!



Wow the Cyclops is certainly made for lung hitters and I had to really close the holes a lot to find my comfort zone... really nothing wrong with the cloud blowing capabilities of this set up!



The Cyclops looks stunning on the REO but I have a sneaky suspicion that I will return to the single micro coils on the Cyclone pretty quickly... there may be a sale of dual bottom fed atties coming up! May keep one or two for cloud blowing but the flavour isn't as pronounced for me... well I will persevere with it today but that's my initial reaction...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK I think I get this whole dual coil and air flow thing... the cloud blowing capabilities are epic and the flavour actually isn't that bad... but potent Menthol Ice is probably not the juice to play with on dual coils... maybe the muted flavours like Seattle Vapour's Kryptonite and Kings Crown's Fight your face would be way more suited to the dual coils.

Bottom line is the Cyclops is for lung hits... and it's pretty awesome! So no fire sale is imminent and they will await the new REO's to arrive and get non-Menthol Ice in them!

Conclusion : There is a place for dual coils and I may need to find new juices for them!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> OK Take 2... Built a ,6Ω dual coil in the Red Cyclops and then epic fail... it doesn't like the tight thread on the SL/LP... OK will keep that one for when the other REO's arrive... note to self... the ceramic tweezers retain heat in the ceramic section... epic fail number 2...
> 
> Test the Atomic to see if it screws in... nope... OK let's try another Cyclops (2014 version) and yes that fits... OK let's build another dual coil at ,6Ω... success...
> 
> View attachment 11189
> 
> 
> She looks ready to go... epic fail number 3... the air holes are bigger and over squonking on the Cyclops isn't as forgiving as the Cyclone!
> View attachment 11190
> 
> 
> Wow the Cyclops is certainly made for lung hitters and I had to really close the holes a lot to find my comfort zone... really nothing wrong with the cloud blowing capabilities of this set up!
> View attachment 11191
> 
> 
> The Cyclops looks stunning on the REO but I have a sneaky suspicion that I will return to the single micro coils on the Cyclone pretty quickly... there may be a sale of dual bottom fed atties coming up! May keep one or two for cloud blowing but the flavour isn't as pronounced for me... well I will persevere with it today but that's my initial reaction...
> View attachment 11192


 

Nice work Rob! im sticking to my single coil as the flavor superb and im not that crazy about the clouds. I caint wait to see how your odin will do though i think i may be alot better in dual coil mode.


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> Nice work Rob! im sticking to my single coil as the flavor superb and im not that crazy about the clouds. I caint wait to see how your odin will do though i think i may be alot better in dual coil mode.


 
Yip if you are a mouth to lung vaper then none of these dual coil atties are for you... but I have found on my journey that we keep looking for a bigger and better hit as we get used to something... I have very little doubt that dual coils for lung hits will all feature in our journey but I suspect my happy zone will remain the micro coil of around the 1Ω mark with Rayon in a Cyclone.

The Odin has potential from what the ECF REO loons have to say but I fear the overhang will all be too much for me!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - loving your Atty adventures - and the way you document your efforts and findings!

I agree - lung hitting is a different type of vaping altogether - and something one grows into I suppose.
I'm not there yet...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - loving your Atty adventures - and the way you document your efforts and findings!
> 
> I agree - lung hitting is a different type of vaping altogether - and something one grows into I suppose.
> I'm not there yet...


I would agree with you wholeheartedly sir if I was vaping 18MG joose

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris

i might not have my REO yet, but when i received my Cyclone, i just had to give it a toot.

built a 1 Ohm coil. 8 wraps 26G 1.5mmID wicked it with some cotton and started dripping.

O MY Goodness, i would rate the cyclone a better vape that the RM2...
but im rating the RM2 from memory, so it might just be very close but the point is, i am liking this cyclone very much

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

PeterHarris said:


> i might not have my REO yet, but when i received my Cyclone, i just had to give it a toot.
> 
> built a 1 Ohm coil. 8 wraps 26G 1.5mmID wicked it with some cotton and started dripping.
> 
> O MY Goodness, i would rate the cyclone a better vape that the RM2...
> but im rating the RM2 from memory, so it might just be very close but the point is, i am liking this cyclone very much


 
Yip I don't want to exaggerate but suffice to say I ONLY have Cyclones on my REO's now. I hope that is still the case when my new Odin arrives soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Good to hear @PeterHarris  

Really looking forward to getting my hands on mine! Im at work and the cyclone is being delivered to the house tho 

Leaving at 3pm today though


----------



## PeterHarris

Can we get some more coil pics for the cyclone.
I would like to see how yall are builing yours. 

















Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

So I had some time on my hands when I got home yesterday, I decided to mess around with my cyclone. All of this was done with the Cyclops (afc cap) and rayon as wicking material.

Perhaps it's best to give some background as to what I've discovered I need from my vape. 

A. Flavour of course! 
B. Throat hit!
C. Lately I've discovered I enjoy a warmer type of vape. I've been hovering around .5 /.67 Ω lately on my reo grand and am loving the warmness of the vapour.
D. A draw that's tight enough for mouth to lung hits. I don't really enjoy lung hits

So kicking things off

Guys, please keep in mind this whole thing is very subjective, which most of you know. I just wanted to share and document my experiences thus far. 

I started out with this (28g, 7 wraps, 2.0mm ID dual coil .52Ω)

I'm not sure if it was the setup or my lack of experience with dual coils but I found that this wasn't working for me  the flavour just wasn't what I'm accustomed to. I was also really sure if the way I had wicked it perhaps was the cause of my dissatisfaction. 

In any case,I ripped that out very quickly! Here's a pic of the abovementioned setup. Coils look very shady but this is something I'll touch on later on.







Next up was my favourite single coil at the moment.

Parallel 28g, 8 wraps, 2.0mm ID. .61Ω

After I inserted this onto the deck I noticed that it was almost too wide for the posts and because of that, the one end of the coil went a bit wonky as it had to bend inward to go into the post. I also quickly realised that the coils seem to need to be build quite close to the posts because of the very short distance between the posts and the rim of the juice well. 

This coil also most felt too big for the deck and when I put the cap on, it looked as if it was touching. Being a paranoid person, in fear of causing a short, I ripped the coil out and went on to another, more simple build.

PS sorry about not having any pics of the above build.

The next build was a 7 wrap, of 26g on a 2mm ID at .65Ω

Things started turning out better here. The flavour was superb, it kicked like a mule and I found a perfect air flow for my vaping style. (Which was about 3/4 closed off) I was confident in this setup so much that I took it out with me for the evening. (without a back up device)

Over the course of the evening I began to enjoy it more and more. The flavour felt very crisp, the draw just right and the throat hit intense.

Let me just add that I had just come off using the plumeveil for a while where it impossible to find a tight draw at all even on its most closed off setting so after having that as a benchmark for afc attys the cyclone extremely really well in terms of its range of the tightness of the draw.

Here's a pic of the 26g build










Determined to perfect the dual coil, I got home last night and built another dual coil setup.

28g, 8 wraps, 1.4mm ID .49Ω

I wicked this one like I would normally wick. Meaning I dropped the idea of trying to use one large wick that goes through each coil. 

I was really impressed with the build of this setup. For the first time I managed to get both coils to heat up evenly.

I have been testing this build out since last night and I feel that in terms of flavour, it is spot on. I have the afc holes closed off about 3/4 of the way. In terms of the draw this is not much looser than that of the red which is a perfect draw for my style.

Having found a setup that is producing what I consider to be great flavour, a monster throat hit, a perfect draw, I decided to pop the rm2 back on to compare. (I know it's coil is different -parallel 28g, 1.4mm, 8 wraps- but this was just to get a rough indication)

The result? It felt it to be on par in terms of flavour. 







My last experiment for this initial testing out of the cyclone afc is a bit of an unorthodox one. I really wanted to find a way to comfortably fit my 28g 2.0mm, 8 wrap, parallel build so I did some googling and the result was this!












The resistance came out to .73 which I'm guessing is attributed to the longer leads. The coil was messy as he'll because of the admin required to insert it this way.
I moved the afc to the small, single coil, hole and I was blasted away by the flavour!

Comparing it to the exact setup on the rm2 I would describe the flavour off this coil in the cyclops as more rich and intense.


In closing this little experience, I would just like to share some initial thoughts on the cyclops in general as well as some pro's and cons which found.


I think the cyclops is a great rda, and a perfect all rounder to suit a range of different vaping styles. The people who want more airflow without sacrificing flavour should go for this atty without a doubt.

The hardcore Rm2 fans could also potentially find a happy place with this as the afc can be closed off enough in dual coil mode to give the tight draw they know and love. With a bit of experimentation, a flavour experience most certainly on par and potentially better then the rm2 (in the case for me) awaits.


Pros:

- Squonking seems much easier on the cyclone. Probably because there are two holes for the juice to feed to.

- This bf atty drains like a champion. Even better than the rm2.

- With the afc, for people who like a tight draw, there's wiggle room to adjust the draw slightly tighter or slightly looser depending on your mood at that point.

- The flavour is on par with the rm2, if not slightly better depending on the build and extent to which you open the afc.

- the afc cap pops off with ease and because of the lip around the deck you can squonk freely without juice spilling out.


Cons:

- It's not nearly as friendly to build with as a rm2. Even with a single coil. The arrangement of the posts and their distance from the edge of the desks makes you feel cramped. I felt I had to build the coil close to the posts because of this. The dual setup on the deck was a real pain for me and that's why my first set looked so bad 

- The price: the afc cap can be purchased on its own but one still has to buy a cyclone to get the deck. It's quite a costly affair about (R1600) Now I know it's an original atty and not a clone but consider the fact that some reonauts are in vaping bliss with an atomic clone at R345 or even a reomiser at R500. 


I know one can also consider the cyclone on its own which is also an option. Albeit still more expensive than the two mentioned above.


There is still a whole lot more of experimenting to be be done on my side but I just wanted to share this experience of mine with everyone.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> So I had some time on my hands when I got home yesterday, I decided to mess around with my cyclone. All of this was done with the Cyclops (afc cap) and rayon as wicking material.
> 
> Perhaps it's best to give some background as to what I've discovered I need from my vape.
> 
> A. Flavour of course!
> B. Throat hit!
> C. Lately I've discovered I enjoy a warmer type of vape. I've been hovering around .5 /.67 Ω lately on my reo grand and am loving the warmness of the vapour.
> D. A draw that's tight enough for mouth to lung hits. I don't really enjoy lung hits
> 
> So kicking things off
> 
> Guys, please keep in mind this whole thing is very subjective, which most of you know. I just wanted to share and document my experiences thus far.
> 
> I started out with this (28g, 7 wraps, 2.0mm ID dual coil .52Ω)
> 
> I'm not sure if it was the setup or my lack of experience with dual coils but I found that this wasn't working for me  the flavour just wasn't what I'm accustomed to. I was also really sure if the way I had wicked it perhaps was the cause of my dissatisfaction.
> 
> In any case,I ripped that out very quickly! Here's a pic of the abovementioned setup. Coils look very shady but this is something I'll touch on later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was my favourite single coil at the moment.
> 
> Parallel 28g, 8 wraps, 2.0mm ID. .61Ω
> 
> After I inserted this onto the deck I noticed that it was almost too wide for the posts and because of that, the one end of the coil went a bit wonky as it had to bend inward to go into the post. I also quickly realised that the coils seem to need to be build quite close to the posts because of the very short distance between the posts and the rim of the juice well.
> 
> This coil also most felt too big for the deck and when I put the cap on, it looked as if it was touching. Being a paranoid person, in fear of causing a short, I ripped the coil out and went on to another, more simple build.
> 
> PS sorry about not having any pics of the above build.
> 
> The next build was a 7 wrap, of 26g on a 2mm ID at .65Ω
> 
> Things started turning out better here. The flavour was superb, it kicked like a mule and I found a perfect air flow for my vaping style. (Which was about 3/4 closed off) I was confident in this setup so much that I took it out with me for the evening. (without a back up device)
> 
> Over the course of the evening I began to enjoy it more and more. The flavour felt very crisp, the draw just right and the throat hit intense.
> 
> Let me just add that I had just come off using the plumeveil for a while where it impossible to find a tight draw at all even on its most closed off setting so after having that as a benchmark for afc attys the cyclone extremely really well in terms of its range of the tightness of the draw.
> 
> Here's a pic of the 26g build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Determined to perfect the dual coil, I got home last night and built another dual coil setup.
> 
> 28g, 8 wraps, 1.4mm ID .49Ω
> 
> I wicked this one like I would normally wick. Meaning I dropped the idea of trying to use one large wick that goes through each coil.
> 
> I was really impressed with the build of this setup. For the first time I managed to get both coils to heat up evenly.
> 
> I have been testing this build out since last night and I feel that in terms of flavour, it is spot on. I have the afc holes closed off about 3/4 of the way. In terms of the draw this is not much looser than that of the red which is a perfect draw for my style.
> 
> Having found a setup that is producing what I consider to be great flavour, a monster throat hit, a perfect draw, I decided to pop the rm2 back on to compare. (I know it's coil is different -parallel 28g, 1.4mm, 8 wraps- but this was just to get a rough indication)
> 
> The result? It felt it to be on par in terms of flavour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last experiment for this initial testing out of the cyclone afc is a bit of an unorthodox one. I really wanted to find a way to comfortably fit my 28g 2.0mm, 8 wrap, parallel build so I did some googling and the result was this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resistance came out to .73 which I'm guessing is attributed to the longer leads. The coil was messy as he'll because of the admin required to insert it this way.
> I moved the afc to the small, single coil, hole and I was blasted away by the flavour!
> 
> Comparing it to the exact setup on the rm2 I would describe the flavour off this coil in the cyclops as more rich and intense.
> 
> 
> In closing this little experience, I would just like to share some initial thoughts on the cyclops in general as well as some pro's and cons which found.
> 
> 
> I think the cyclops is a great rda, and a perfect all rounder to suit a range of different vaping styles. The people who want more airflow without sacrificing flavour should go for this atty without a doubt.
> 
> The hardcore Rm2 fans could also potentially find a happy place with this as the afc can be closed off enough in dual coil mode to give the tight draw they know and love. With a bit of experimentation, a flavour experience most certainly on par and potentially better then the rm2 (in the case for me) awaits.
> 
> 
> Pros:
> 
> - Squonking seems much easier on the cyclone. Probably because there are two holes for the juice to feed to.
> 
> - This bf atty drains like a champion. Even better than the rm2.
> 
> - With the afc, for people who like a tight draw, there's wiggle room to adjust the draw slightly tighter or slightly looser depending on your mood at that point.
> 
> - The flavour is on par with the rm2, if not slightly better depending on the build and extent to which you open the afc.
> 
> - the afc cap pops off with ease and because of the lip around the deck you can squonk freely without juice spilling out.
> 
> 
> Cons:
> 
> - It's not nearly as friendly to build with as a rm2. Even with a single coil. The arrangement of the posts and their distance from the edge of the desks makes you feel cramped. I felt I had to build the coil close to the posts because of this. The dual setup on the deck was a real pain for me and that's why my first set looked so bad
> 
> - The price: the afc cap can be purchased on its own but one still has to buy a cyclone to get the deck. It's quite a costly affair about (R1600) Now I know it's an original atty and not a clone but consider the fact that some reonauts are in vaping bliss with an atomic clone at R345 or even a reomiser at R500.
> 
> 
> I know one can also consider the cyclone on its own which is also an option. Albeit still more expensive than the two mentioned above.
> 
> 
> There is still a whole lot more of experimenting to be be done on my side but I just wanted to share this experience of mine with everyone.


 
Great work, thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Yiannaki said:


> So I had some time on my hands when I got home yesterday, I decided to mess around with my cyclone. All of this was done with the Cyclops (afc cap) and rayon as wicking material.
> 
> Perhaps it's best to give some background as to what I've discovered I need from my vape.
> 
> A. Flavour of course!
> B. Throat hit!
> C. Lately I've discovered I enjoy a warmer type of vape. I've been hovering around .5 /.67 Ω lately on my reo grand and am loving the warmness of the vapour.
> D. A draw that's tight enough for mouth to lung hits. I don't really enjoy lung hits
> 
> So kicking things off
> 
> Guys, please keep in mind this whole thing is very subjective, which most of you know. I just wanted to share and document my experiences thus far.
> 
> I started out with this (28g, 7 wraps, 2.0mm ID dual coil .52Ω)
> 
> I'm not sure if it was the setup or my lack of experience with dual coils but I found that this wasn't working for me  the flavour just wasn't what I'm accustomed to. I was also really sure if the way I had wicked it perhaps was the cause of my dissatisfaction.
> 
> In any case,I ripped that out very quickly! Here's a pic of the abovementioned setup. Coils look very shady but this is something I'll touch on later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was my favourite single coil at the moment.
> 
> Parallel 28g, 8 wraps, 2.0mm ID. .61Ω
> 
> After I inserted this onto the deck I noticed that it was almost too wide for the posts and because of that, the one end of the coil went a bit wonky as it had to bend inward to go into the post. I also quickly realised that the coils seem to need to be build quite close to the posts because of the very short distance between the posts and the rim of the juice well.
> 
> This coil also most felt too big for the deck and when I put the cap on, it looked as if it was touching. Being a paranoid person, in fear of causing a short, I ripped the coil out and went on to another, more simple build.
> 
> PS sorry about not having any pics of the above build.
> 
> The next build was a 7 wrap, of 26g on a 2mm ID at .65Ω
> 
> Things started turning out better here. The flavour was superb, it kicked like a mule and I found a perfect air flow for my vaping style. (Which was about 3/4 closed off) I was confident in this setup so much that I took it out with me for the evening. (without a back up device)
> 
> Over the course of the evening I began to enjoy it more and more. The flavour felt very crisp, the draw just right and the throat hit intense.
> 
> Let me just add that I had just come off using the plumeveil for a while where it impossible to find a tight draw at all even on its most closed off setting so after having that as a benchmark for afc attys the cyclone extremely really well in terms of its range of the tightness of the draw.
> 
> Here's a pic of the 26g build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Determined to perfect the dual coil, I got home last night and built another dual coil setup.
> 
> 28g, 8 wraps, 1.4mm ID .49Ω
> 
> I wicked this one like I would normally wick. Meaning I dropped the idea of trying to use one large wick that goes through each coil.
> 
> I was really impressed with the build of this setup. For the first time I managed to get both coils to heat up evenly.
> 
> I have been testing this build out since last night and I feel that in terms of flavour, it is spot on. I have the afc holes closed off about 3/4 of the way. In terms of the draw this is not much looser than that of the red which is a perfect draw for my style.
> 
> Having found a setup that is producing what I consider to be great flavour, a monster throat hit, a perfect draw, I decided to pop the rm2 back on to compare. (I know it's coil is different -parallel 28g, 1.4mm, 8 wraps- but this was just to get a rough indication)
> 
> The result? It felt it to be on par in terms of flavour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last experiment for this initial testing out of the cyclone afc is a bit of an unorthodox one. I really wanted to find a way to comfortably fit my 28g 2.0mm, 8 wrap, parallel build so I did some googling and the result was this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resistance came out to .73 which I'm guessing is attributed to the longer leads. The coil was messy as he'll because of the admin required to insert it this way.
> I moved the afc to the small, single coil, hole and I was blasted away by the flavour!
> 
> Comparing it to the exact setup on the rm2 I would describe the flavour off this coil in the cyclops as more rich and intense.
> 
> 
> In closing this little experience, I would just like to share some initial thoughts on the cyclops in general as well as some pro's and cons which found.
> 
> 
> I think the cyclops is a great rda, and a perfect all rounder to suit a range of different vaping styles. The people who want more airflow without sacrificing flavour should go for this atty without a doubt.
> 
> The hardcore Rm2 fans could also potentially find a happy place with this as the afc can be closed off enough in dual coil mode to give the tight draw they know and love. With a bit of experimentation, a flavour experience most certainly on par and potentially better then the rm2 (in the case for me) awaits.
> 
> 
> Pros:
> 
> - Squonking seems much easier on the cyclone. Probably because there are two holes for the juice to feed to.
> 
> - This bf atty drains like a champion. Even better than the rm2.
> 
> - With the afc, for people who like a tight draw, there's wiggle room to adjust the draw slightly tighter or slightly looser depending on your mood at that point.
> 
> - The flavour is on par with the rm2, if not slightly better depending on the build and extent to which you open the afc.
> 
> - the afc cap pops off with ease and because of the lip around the deck you can squonk freely without juice spilling out.
> 
> 
> Cons:
> 
> - It's not nearly as friendly to build with as a rm2. Even with a single coil. The arrangement of the posts and their distance from the edge of the desks makes you feel cramped. I felt I had to build the coil close to the posts because of this. The dual setup on the deck was a real pain for me and that's why my first set looked so bad
> 
> - The price: the afc cap can be purchased on its own but one still has to buy a cyclone to get the deck. It's quite a costly affair about (R1600) Now I know it's an original atty and not a clone but consider the fact that some reonauts are in vaping bliss with an atomic clone at R345 or even a reomiser at R500.
> 
> 
> I know one can also consider the cyclone on its own which is also an option. Albeit still more expensive than the two mentioned above.
> 
> 
> There is still a whole lot more of experimenting to be be done on my side but I just wanted to share this experience of mine with everyone.




Awesome report on ur experiment. Really enjoyed that write and definitely motivated me to do some of my own experimentation with the atties I have. But now feeling more interested in getting a cyclone or something similar at least to get the experience u did. 
Very well documented 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Great work, thanks for sharing.


Thanks @Andre



Marzuq said:


> Awesome report on ur experiment. Really enjoyed that write and definitely motivated me to do some of my own experimentation with the atties I have. But now feeling more interested in getting a cyclone or something similar at least to get the experience u did.
> Very well documented
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Thanks bud.

I think the experimentation is key. By trying out different setups It helps you get a good feel for what you really enjoy and what you're not so crazy about.


----------



## Marzuq

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks @Andre
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bud.
> 
> I think the experimentation is key. By trying out different setups It helps you get a good feel for what you really enjoy and what you're not so crazy about.



U r spot on. At the moment I have the rm2 and atomic and I'm loving both because different juices imo needs different Wick n coil configurations. But a Cyclops or cyclone is for sure on the cards now. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Marzuq said:


> U r spot on. At the moment I have the rm2 and atomic and I'm loving both because different juices imo needs different Wick n coil configurations. But a Cyclops or cyclone is for sure on the cards now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


If you have the cash to spend, most definitely jump onto Robs group buy 

My atomic should be here next week. Looking forward to getting stuck into that


----------



## Marzuq

Yeah the group buy is most likely going to be what I go for. Will be able to confirm with Rob by Monday. 

I really enjoy the atomic. It's more of a cloud chasers choice tho. But when tweaked it suits a flavour junky too 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Excellent post and thanks for sharing @Yiannaki 
I appreciate the detail and the way you described the differences. Pros and Cons were also great. 

Only saw this now. 

Seems to me then that the Cyclops is really for those who prefer more airflow
If you very happy with the tighter draw on the RM2 then Cyclops probably not worth it
Am I reading it right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Excellent post and thanks for sharing @Yiannaki
> I appreciate the detail and the way you described the differences. Pros and Cons were also great.
> 
> Only saw this now.
> 
> Seems to me then that the Cyclops is really for those who prefer more airflow
> If you very happy with the tighter draw on the RM2 then Cyclops probably not worth it
> Am I reading it right?


 
You're spot on @Silver 

There isn't really much difference between the two with regards to flavour. (At least in my opinion) and so the biggest draw for this would be the open airflow for someone who finds the airflow of the rm2 too restrictive.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Seems to me then that the Cyclops is really for those who prefer more airflow
> If you very happy with the tighter draw on the RM2 then Cyclops probably not worth it
> Am I reading it right?


 
100% on the button @Silver! The Cyclops is for wide airflows and dual coils! The only reason for me to get a Cyclops is the coloured ones just look so damn KEWL!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Interesting post by Chowderhead who is an atty modder of note in the US and he does nothing else other than covert Attys to BF for REO's and other bottom fed devices. He was answering a question as to what was the best atty for a REO.

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...81604-catfish-atty-mods-119.html#post14150494

Quote "All around good atty would be the Atomic kind of a middle of the road atty that is well suited to the standard issue, garden variety crowd. If you are looking for extreme flavor and possibly reduced vapor the small attys are awesome Divo, Cyclone standard cap, Reactor are all great choices and sell faster than I can get them.

The 22mm attys will hang over the top a little bit. Will have great flavor (albeit less than the small chamber attys mentioned above) and huge vapor potential. The flavor can be somewhat muted compared to the tiny chambered attys but that's not always a bad thing. I prefer a 22mm over the little guys for that muted flavor because the intensity of a Divo or Cyclone standard can be a little much on some juices."

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Paulie

Ill post some more of mine tonight once i get through this monday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

New dual coil setup for the cyclops.

28g. 8 wraps. 2.0mm ID. Dual coil. 0.67 ohms.

Wicked it ala @Andre style (except this is cotton )

Got the AFC half open, still doing mouth hits (18mg) is too much for lung hits. Lol

I'm dripping strawnilla and I must say the flavour off this build is superb!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq

Nice neat coils Bro. That's my sweet spot wrt to resistance 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

QUESTION:
@Rob Fisher @Andre and all other cyclone users.

sometimes my post screws come a bit loose messing up the connection of my coil and it wont fire for obvious reasons.
is this a known issue or are my screws a bit worn out?
any fixes other than tightening the screws ever so often ?


----------



## Yiannaki

PeterHarris said:


> QUESTION:
> @Rob Fisher @Andre and all other cyclone users.
> 
> sometimes my post screws come a bit loose messing up the connection of my coil and it wont fire for obvious reasons.
> is this a known issue or are my screws a bit worn out?
> any fixes other than tightening the screws ever so often ?


 

+1 to this

I seem to have the same issue,

I have now resorted to screwing then in very tightly (probably considered over-tightening)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> QUESTION:
> @Rob Fisher @Andre and all other cyclone users.
> 
> sometimes my post screws come a bit loose messing up the connection of my coil and it wont fire for obvious reasons.
> is this a known issue or are my screws a bit worn out?
> any fixes other than tightening the screws ever so often ?


Has never happened to me - and my coils stay in there for months on end. Not a known issue that I am aware of either. Probably a bit worn out - see if screws from other atties do not fit and maybe give you a better hold? Maybe give it some of that plumber's tape?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

Ive had it happen to me once only so its not a concern for me know!


----------



## Marzuq

PeterHarris said:


> QUESTION:
> @Rob Fisher @Andre and all other cyclone users.
> 
> sometimes my post screws come a bit loose messing up the connection of my coil and it wont fire for obvious reasons.
> is this a known issue or are my screws a bit worn out?
> any fixes other than tightening the screws ever so often ?


 

ive had this happen to me the first time i used my bf atomic. i thought they were tight enough as i didnt want to go right through the kanthal.
but i just tightened it a little more when it came loose and now it works fine

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Quick q.
Have any of you guys that use dual coils on the Cyclones (or any similar atty) thought of winding the 2 coils in opposite directions ?

It should be easier to position them perfectly imo if they are mirrors of each other, seeing that you only have the 2 posts to work with.
On top of this, the 'mirror' should allow for legs of roughly the same length when the coils are positioned in the same spot.


----------



## Marzuq

Kuhlkatz said:


> Quick q.
> Have any of you guys that use dual coils on the Cyclones (or any similar atty) thought of winding the 2 coils in opposite directions ?
> 
> It should be easier to position them perfectly imo if they are mirrors of each other, seeing that you only have the 2 posts to work with.
> On top of this, the 'mirror' should allow for legs of roughly the same length when the coils are positioned in the same spot.


Haven't actually occurred to me but I'll give it a go. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Kuhlkatz said:


> Quick q.
> Have any of you guys that use dual coils on the Cyclones (or any similar atty) thought of winding the 2 coils in opposite directions ?
> 
> It should be easier to position them perfectly imo if they are mirrors of each other, seeing that you only have the 2 posts to work with.
> On top of this, the 'mirror' should allow for legs of roughly the same length when the coils are positioned in the same spot.


Sounds like a very good idea. Will give it a shot when I do coils again.


----------



## PeterHarris

just a question, who else wicks like this, and is there any disadvantages to wicking like this.

i fold the left tail back under the coil, so i have wick under and through the coil, and then the right tail i run down the right of the atty, not very long, both legs more or less 7 to 9mm


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> just a question, who else wicks like this, and is there any disadvantages to wicking like this.
> 
> i fold the left tail back under the coil, so i have wick under and through the coil, and then the right tail i run down the right of the atty, not very long, both legs more or less 7 to 9mm
> 
> View attachment 11931


Should be fine, especially with the big air hole on yours. How does it vape for you? Think @Alex does similar on the Atomic?


----------



## PeterHarris

Andre said:


> Should be fine, especially with the big air hole on yours. How does it vape for you? Think @Alex does similar on the Atomic?


the vape is pretty good, and the thing is with the "extra" wick under the coil, i dont have to squonk too often.
the airflow is still good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

PeterHarris said:


> just a question, who else wicks like this, and is there any disadvantages to wicking like this.
> 
> i fold the left tail back under the coil, so i have wick under and through the coil, and then the right tail i run down the right of the atty, not very long, both legs more or less 7 to 9mm
> 
> View attachment 11931


 
Looks good!

have you tried an ugly coil yet?

Im running one and seem to get better flavor.


----------



## Yiannaki

paulph201 said:


> Looks good!
> 
> have you tried an ugly coil yet?
> 
> Im running one and seem to get better flavor.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Paulie

Yiannaki said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


Ill post tnight but itll cost you  lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I've never had that issue... I have had the same coil in Avril since she arrived and she is still going strong.


----------



## Paulie

Here my build i use in the Cyclone and the AFS (1 side open half)

I used a 2.2 mil id 6 wraps ugly coil design.

Here are some of the pics on a build i just did.



























sorry for the bad focus but my iphone is doing funny things tnight!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

paulph201 said:


> Here my build i use in the Cyclone and the AFS (1 side open half)
> 
> I used a 2.2 mil id 6 wraps ugly coil design.
> 
> Here are some of the pics on a build i just did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the bad focus but my iphone is doing funny things tnight!


Awesome looking build bud.

Now I believe you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

As much as I just love my Cyclones, Vicious Ant the company really annoys the crap out of me! The idiots decided in their infinite wisdom to change the diameter oh so slightly between the original Cyclone and the 2014 version! The result is that they are not really interchangeable because the fit of the new deck is so &*$##$ tight in some cases. Case in point is I have new 2014 BF decks and what I thought would be the new 2014 Copper Cyclops and I'm actually sure it is the new version because they only just released the copper version... and the fit is so so so tight!

Most annoying!


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> As much as I just love my Cyclones, Vicious Ant the company really annoys the crap out of me! The idiots decided in their infinite wisdom to change the diameter oh so slightly between the original Cyclone and the 2014 version! The result is that they are not really interchangeable because the fit of the new deck is so &*$##$ tight in some cases. Case in point is I have new 2014 BF decks and what I thought would be the new 2014 Copper Cyclops and I'm actually sure it is the new version because they only just released the copper version... and the fit is so so so tight!
> 
> Most annoying!
> 
> View attachment 12157


 
that would frustrate the crap out of me too..


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> As much as I just love my Cyclones, Vicious Ant the company really annoys the crap out of me! The idiots decided in their infinite wisdom to change the diameter oh so slightly between the original Cyclone and the 2014 version! The result is that they are not really interchangeable because the fit of the new deck is so &*$##$ tight in some cases. Case in point is I have new 2014 BF decks and what I thought would be the new 2014 Copper Cyclops and I'm actually sure it is the new version because they only just released the copper version... and the fit is so so so tight!
> 
> Most annoying!
> 
> View attachment 12157


 
@Rob Fisher try removing one of the o-rings in the case.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> @Rob Fisher try removing one of the o-rings in the case.


 
Will do thanks @Alex. And to throw salt onto the wound the airflow control on my Copper Cyclops is really tight too!


----------



## Silver

Sorry to hear this @Rob Fisher 
I know how much you like your Cyclones
Hope you can get them loosened up a bit


----------



## BumbleBee

That's a damn shame, because it's just so beautiful

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Sucks to hear @Rob Fisher

One thing is for sure though, that Brass Cyclops is gorgeous!!!! 

In other news: Between my Cyclops and Atomic, the RM2's are actually on sabbatical

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

I have a question. Is the chamber of the Cyclops bigger than the cyclone?


----------



## Paulie

Marzuq said:


> I have a question. Is the chamber of the Cyclops bigger than the cyclone?


yes


----------



## Andre

Marzuq said:


> I have a question. Is the chamber of the Cyclops bigger than the cyclone?


I was wondering about that. The Cyclops certainly is bigger than the Cyclone, but it has an inner sleeve and an outer sleeve. This accounts for much of its bigger size. With the naked eye the chamber of the Cyclops looks a little bigger than that of the Cyclone, but certainly not by much. When I have time will do a water test to see which one has the bigger volume.


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> I was wondering about that. The Cyclops certainly is bigger than the Cyclone, but it has an inner sleeve and an outer sleeve. This accounts for much of its bigger size. With the naked eye the chamber of the Cyclops looks a little bigger than that of the Cyclone, but certainly not by much. When I have time will do a water test to see which one has the bigger volume.


Thanks @Andre that will be very much appreciated.
I am thinking I should get me a Cyclops as the cyclone air hole is tiny and I don't really want to drill on it


----------



## Rob Fisher

Marzuq said:


> Thanks @Andre that will be very much appreciated.
> I am thinking u should get me a Cyclops as the cyclone air hole is tiny and I don't really want to drill on it


 
I'll swop you a Cyclops for a Cyclone top if you like?


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> I'll swop you a Cyclops for a Cyclone top if you like?



That's an idea. Could you post a pic with a Cyclops so I can see the fit for overhang please


----------



## Rob Fisher

Here is a picture of new Lily with a Red Cyclops!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> Here is a picture of new Lily with a Red Cyclops!
> View attachment 12192


 

fits like a glove. if you are still willing to make the swap then im all in.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Marzuq said:


> fits like a glove. if you are still willing to make the swap then im all in.


 
Sweet! Will ship your Cyclops today then!  I'll ship the Cyclops with it's deck because it fits perfectly You ship your cyclone with it's deck to me as well! No need to rush your shipping to me... wait till the Cyclops arrives and then ship...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

And this is how it looks on a mini.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> Sweet! Will ship your Cyclops today then!  I'll ship the Cyclops with it's deck because it fits perfectly You ship your cyclone with it's deck to me as well! No need to rush your shipping to me... wait till the Cyclops arrives and then ship...


 
thats awesome thanks rob. please pm me your address and contact details so that i can put haste on the shipping to you as well.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Marzuq said:


> thats awesome thanks rob. please pm me your address and contact details so that i can put haste on the shipping to you as well.


 
Will do... but wait till the Cyclops arrives before shipping...


----------



## Marzuq

TylerD said:


> And this is how it looks on a mini.
> View attachment 12196


 
thats an awesome color scheme @TylerD 
the cyclone fits the mini perfectly. i am always concerned about overhang.


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> Will do... but wait till the Cyclops arrives before shipping...


 
thanks @Rob Fisher. very kind of you to make the swap and the suggestion for me receive your cyclops before sending the cyclone.
Gold star for you kind sir

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Marzuq said:


> thats an awesome color scheme @TylerD
> the cyclone fits the mini perfectly. i am always concerned about overhang.


I'm also not an overhang fan.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

I went onto the Vicious Ant Facebook page and whined about the tight fitting Cyclops and Deck... and pretty quickly a Vicious Ant rep responded and they will be replacing my Copper Cyclops! Big up for Vicious Ant!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> I'll swop you a Cyclops for a Cyclone top if you like?


 
Ask them if they can throw in another deck + a black cyclops

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wow they nuked my post on the Facebook page real quick once they had made me happy!


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow they nuked my post on the Facebook page real quick once they had made me happy!


LOL cant have any bad publicity 
good thing is how quickly they came forward to resolve the issue

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

my 4 cyclops are not working im going to complain lol just kidding haha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> I'll swop you a Cyclops for a Cyclone top if you like?


 
I'll swap you a brass RM2 freshly polished for a cyclone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> I'll swap you a brass RM2 freshly polished for a cyclone


 
Thanks for the offer @Alex...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

My Cyclops collection is now complete. Thank you @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh my word that Black Wrinkle with the Cyclops is beautiful @Andre!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh my word that Black Wrinkle with the Cyclops is beautiful @Andre!


Thanks Rob, that is actually anodized black. The Cyclops black outer sleeve is made of Delrin, which fits in nicely with the SL theme.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> My Cyclops collection is now complete. Thank you @Rob Fisher.


very nice!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> My Cyclops collection is now complete. Thank you @Rob Fisher.


Wow! Where did you get the black @Andre ? I need that sooooo bad!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Im thinking of sending 2 of mine in to get anodised (blue and purple) as i have a client who does it. will let you guys know if you keen


----------



## johan

That black Cyclone on the SL/LP Mini just looks awesome @Andre

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Andre said:


> My Cyclops collection is now complete. Thank you @Rob Fisher.


 
Oooo I love the black mini and Black Cyclops !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Wow! Where did you get the black @Andre ? I need that sooooo bad!


 
http://e-cigz.co.uk/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=44&products_id=368

Via the good offices of @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> Im thinking of sending 2 of mine in to get anodised (blue and purple) as i have a client who does it. will let you guys know if you keen


Would love to see how they come out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> Would love to see how they come out.


 

Yeah i am going to give him a cyclone and a reomiser to see how it turns out


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> Would love to see how they come out.


 
that makes 2 of us


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> Wow! Where did you get the black @Andre ? I need that sooooo bad!


 
http://e-cigz.co.uk/store/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> Im thinking of sending 2 of mine in to get anodised (blue and purple) as i have a client who does it. will let you guys know if you keen


 
If it works I will send you a few please @paulph201! I really need a White and a Red Cyclone real bad!


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> If it works I will send you a few please @paulph201! I really need a White and a Red Cyclone real bad!


 

Yeah we supply all the anodizing dyes here so it if works we should be able to do all colours

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## TylerD

paulph201 said:


> Yeah we supply all the anodizing dyes here so it if works we should be able to do all colours


Can't they anodise my Reo mini for me?


----------



## Paulie

TylerD said:


> Can't they anodise my Reo mini for me?


i wanted to do mine also but i dont know how to remove or insert the 510 connector


----------



## TylerD

paulph201 said:


> i wanted to do mine also but i dont know hoe to remove or insert the 510 connector


I will have a look this afternoon. Will let you know If I get it right.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Parts can be masked off before it goes into the anodizing bath - just tel the guys what to mask off ie. square underneath spring plus inside threading of spring screw (to maintain optimal conductivity) and the 510 connector (outside & inside).


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Parts can be masked off before it goes into the anodizing bath - just tel the guys what to mask off ie. square underneath spring plus inside threading of spring screw (to maintain optimal conductivity) and the 510 connector (outside & inside).


That will have to be how we do it seeing that the 510 connector is actually press fitted and MR. Redeyedancer says it needs to be drilled out if you want to take it out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kevkev

You could always Cerakote it. They even have no temp processes that does not require baking, keeping all the plastics safe.

EDIT: NIC Industries

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paulie

I'll ask them and see what they say


----------



## Yiannaki

@Rob Fisher if you had to compare the standard bf cyclone to the ones you had converted here for you, is there any difference in their ability to feed liquid onto the base and to drain it?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> @Rob Fisher if you had to compare the standard bf cyclone to the ones you had converted here for you, is there any difference in their ability to feed liquid onto the base and to drain it?


 
Nope @Yiannaki I don't even know which is which... they all work like gangbusters! @JakesSA is a master!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope @Yiannaki I don't even know which is which... they all work like gangbusters! @JakesSA is a master!


 
Great  

Reason im asking is because i see there is a AFC set with both the cyclops and the deck. But it is only top fed. Hence i just wanted to double check.

Thank you sir !


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Great
> 
> Reason im asking is because i see there is a AFC set with both the cyclops and the deck. But it is only top fed. Hence i just wanted to double check.
> 
> Thank you sir !


 
Yip we got a bonus of a free deck (but not bottom fed) with the deal we did... @JakesSA has done all mine... perfectly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Hey all,

I got some bad news on the cyclones unfortunately they are made from stainless steel and you cannot anodize o there

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki

paulph201 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I got some bad news on the cyclones unfortunately they are made from stainless steel and you cannot anodize o there


 

Rats!

How are we gonna get purple ones now


----------



## Paulie

Yiannaki said:


> Rats!
> 
> How are we gonna get purple ones now


 

I am finding out lol apparently you can color it but its a special process and no one does it here in SA but my dad is a plating pro and will help us lol he is just not seeing the bigger picture haha


----------



## Paulie

paulph201 said:


> I am finding out lol apparently you can color it but its a special process and no one does it here in SA but my dad is a plating pro and will help us lol he is just not seeing the bigger picture haha


 

Apparently torching the SS will make it go blue haha hmm i might try this tonight on summin.


----------



## Marzuq

paulph201 said:


> I am finding out lol apparently you can color it but its a special process and no one does it here in SA but my dad is a plating pro and will help us lol he is just not seeing the bigger picture haha


 
i have various colors in permanent markers. will give to anyone interested. outside cape town shipping at your expense

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq

paulph201 said:


> Apparently torching the SS will make it go blue haha hmm i might try this tonight on summin.


 
indeed it does. changed the color of my afc by heating it up so i dont need to get a new silver button for my reo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Marzuq said:


> indeed it does. changed the color of my afc by heating it up so i dont need to get a new silver button for my reo
> View attachment 12267


 
as you can see the color changed with heat. i held it there for about 10 seconds. maybe if you overheat it it might go purple. risk is that it will warp or bend with excessive heat


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I got some bad news on the cyclones unfortunately they are made from stainless steel and you cannot anodize o there


 
Ahhhh that's why the coloured cyclones have two type of metal they are made from... the inside (stainless steel) and the coloured outside is something else. 

Many thanks for checking it out for us!


----------



## Paulie

Here a nice atricle i found on heating 

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...-torching-color-stainless-steel-titanium.html

here a graph i found hmm done in an oven this is for titanium i think though

. Awesome"................... Pale Yellow----300°F
Bright Yellow—350°F
Straw Yellow---400°F
Dark Straw Yellow--425°F
Bronze------------450°F
Purple------------475°F
Violet------------500°F
Dark Blue-------525°F
Light Blue------550°F
”Clear” (Very Light) Blue---575°F

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paulie

Marzuq said:


> as you can see the color changed with heat. i held it there for about 10 seconds. maybe if you overheat it it might go purple. risk is that it will warp or bend with excessive heat


 

lol best is to use an oven then


----------



## Marzuq

paulph201 said:


> Here a nice atricle i found on heating
> 
> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...-torching-color-stainless-steel-titanium.html
> 
> here a graph i found hmm done in an oven this is for titanium i think though
> 
> . Awesome"................... Pale Yellow----300°F
> Bright Yellow—350°F
> Straw Yellow---400°F
> Dark Straw Yellow--425°F
> Bronze------------450°F
> Purple------------475°F
> Violet------------500°F
> Dark Blue-------525°F
> Light Blue------550°F
> ”Clear” (Very Light) Blue---575°F


 
can you believe it one step away from purple


----------



## Paulie

Marzuq said:


> can you believe it one step away from purple


 
lol if it works im going to test it tonight i got some ss samples from work before i try on my attys


----------



## Marzuq

paulph201 said:


> lol if it works im going to test it tonight i got some ss samples from work before i try on my attys


 
smart. post some pics at the various temps if you dont mind

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

this is also useful if you want to try:

Since no one has mentioned this yet, the color doesn't appear until you've taken the torch off the steel/titanium. The color will appear around the area the torch is focused on but that color won't be the exact same as the color of the area the torch is focused on. Also, it isn't always necessary to make the steel glow to achieve a color change, try heating it up slowly and stop before it glows. 

The best way I've found to get a uniform look is to attack the piece with a torch from the top, never from the sides. Put your piece on a chunk of ceramic to support it, and if your piece has a hole going down the middle (drip tip, rba top caps etc.) then the ceramic will block the heat from escaping out of the bottom, giving you a more even finish.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

paulph201 said:


> lol if it works im going to test it tonight i got some ss samples from work before i try on my attys


 
smart. post some pics at the various temps if you dont mind


----------



## TylerD

I torched an Atomic a few weeks ago. Torched it till it was purple. Looks damn cool. Will take a pic and post this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

TylerD said:


> I torched an Atomic a few weeks ago. Torched it till it was purple. Looks damn cool. Will take a pic and post this afternoon.


 
I want!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Okay so here goes the test!

I got 2 SS panels.

heating 1 to 475 -- purple
heating 2 to 525 -- dark blue

Here are my initial pics including temp and oven.

















If this works im going to put a cyclone in lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex

paulph201 said:


> Okay so here goes the test!
> 
> I got 2 SS panels.
> 
> heating 1 to 475 -- purple
> heating 2 to 525 -- dark blue
> 
> Here are my initial pics including temp and oven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this works im going to put a cyclone in lol


 
Simply awesome @paulph201, keep em coming.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

cool guys so test 1 complete

at 400 degrees in my oven for 15 min i got bronze 






next i will be going for purple!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie

Cool testing done!

basically cooked the oven upto 800 degrees and used time as a mesurment.

Here the results.






the bronze and blues are easy to get but the purple is hard in the oven lol

Tomorrow im going to try a few of my attys

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Paulie

Ive just put my cyclops inside lol here goes nothing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

paulph201 said:


> Ive just put my cyclops inside lol here goes nothing


 
holding thumbs for you bro..what color are you going for?


----------



## Paulie

Marzuq said:


> holding thumbs for you bro..what color are you going for?


thanks and blue lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

paulph201 said:


> thanks and blue lol


 
will be waiting for those pics
maybe a short review on the outcome.
color consistency
warping
shrinkage or expansion

that type of thing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

paulph201 said:


> Ive just put my cyclops inside lol here goes nothing


 

pics or it didn't happen 

PS you are brave to put the cyclops in the oven


----------



## Paulie

I am brave but its for the good of the forum i just hope the cyclone is ss and the site aint wrong hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Hope you cleaned it good before sticking it in there? Any finger print will make marks.....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paulie

TylerD said:


> Hope you cleaned it good before sticking it in there? Any finger print will make marks.....


 

I did lol but who knows if i did it right hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

paulph201 said:


> I did lol but who knows if i did it right hahaha


Did you take the rubber O-rings out of the cap that's between the two sleeves?


----------



## Yiannaki

This comes ot mind when i think of @paulph201 conducting these experiments

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq

TylerD said:


> Did you take the rubber O-rings out of the cap that's between the two sleeves?


 
i was of the impression it was just the top cap he is looking to color


----------



## TylerD

Marzuq said:


> i was of the impression it was just the top cap he is looking to color


Yes, but there's small O-rings in the top cap between the 2 sleeves.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paulie

took the rubber o ring out ontop lol

i took it out and boom it was a failure  fingerprint and no color so i cleaned it and gona try 15min now to see but so far i think i blotched it hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

TylerD said:


> Yes, but there's small O-rings in the top cap between the 2 sleeves.


 
im so glad its not me doing this experiment LOL. i didnt even notice that


----------



## TylerD

Marzuq said:


> im so glad its not me doing this experiment LOL. i didnt even notice that


Just kidding! Wanted to get Paulie worried, but he is like a Crocodile!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

paulph201 said:


> took the rubber o ring out ontop lol
> 
> i took it out and boom it was a failure  fingerprint and no color so i cleaned it and gona try 15min now to see but so far i think i blotched it hahahaha


It might be that the thickness of the atty and the thickness of the plate you tested. I think if you give it more time like you said, it will turn.


----------



## Marzuq

TylerD said:


> Just kidding! Wanted to get Paulie worried, but he is like a Crocodile!


 
where is taht rock i so like to climb under

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

TylerD said:


> It might be that the thickness of the atty and the thickness of the plate you tested. I think if you give it more time like you said, it will turn.


 

yeah im gona leave it for long now to see if i can get color atleast

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

paulph201 said:


> yeah im gona leave it for long now to see if i can get color atleast


 
this time i will keep my fingers crossed. clearly holding thumbs didnt work


----------



## Paulie

lol it didnt work!

looks like its not stainless steel.

i left it in there for 20 min so i guess i will try a ss atty if i can find one.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alex

My experiments with this process revealed that you mainly get one go to get the right colour, after that it goes back to the beginning... so to speak.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq

paulph201 said:


> lol it didnt work!
> 
> looks like its not stainless steel.
> 
> i left it in there for 20 min so i guess i will try a ss atty if i can find one.


 
what a pity. but not a loss. at least we all have learnt something from your experiment.
thanks mate!


----------



## TylerD

paulph201 said:


> lol it didnt work!
> 
> looks like its not stainless steel.
> 
> i left it in there for 20 min so i guess i will try a ss atty if i can find one.


That suck balls! Well at least it's tempered now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

paulph201 said:


> lol it didnt work!
> 
> looks like its not stainless steel.
> 
> i left it in there for 20 min so i guess i will try a ss atty if i can find one.


 
Just send it to me for a month or three, I can fix it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paulie

lol it still vapes great but looks kuk haha i guess this will be my at home atty now lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

That's a bummber @paulph201 

There's still hope though! Waiting to see what @TylerD has done


----------



## Paulie

Yiannaki said:


> That's a bummber @paulph201
> 
> There's still hope though! Waiting to see what @TylerD has done


yeah i have an attomic also so holding thumbs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

oki what have we learned here?

make sure your products stainless steel and forget about using an oven and just use a blow torch lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Just leaving this here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

so i just did my magma afc and it looks nice a blue

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Yiannaki

paulph201 said:


> so i just did my magma afc and it looks nice a blue


 

Next up... purple


----------



## Marzuq

A big thanks to @Rob Fisher for making a swap with me. This cyclone is my new favourite atty. Even cut gym short so I can get home sooner to coil and Wick her. If you ever decide to let go of another Cyclops I would like dibs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Yiannaki said:


> Next up... purple


purple is to tuff lol its the hardest one todo!!


----------



## Marzuq

Here are some pics of Vexy sporting her new Cyclops

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

paulph201 said:


> purple is to tuff lol its the hardest one todo!!


 
And the problem is it rubs off.

A few months back I torched my nemi locking ring black, was so chuffed.

Until I started washing it with a kitchen sponge thing, and it started coming off, leaving me back at square one again with SS.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alex

Marzuq said:


> Here are some pics of Vexy sporting her new Cyclops
> View attachment 12286
> View attachment 12287


 
Vexy sexy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Marzuq said:


> Here are some pics of Vexy sporting her new Cyclops
> View attachment 12286
> View attachment 12287


Awesome, my favourite setup on a Reo. Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> Awesome, my favourite setup on a Reo. Enjoy.


I agree fully. Of the 4 bf atties I've had on her. The Cyclops is the best yet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Marzuq said:


> I agree fully. Of the 4 bf atties I've had on her. The Cyclops is the best yet.


 
I assume you love air flow then?


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> I assume you love air flow then?



Yes that goes without saying. It's awesome love it. Will need to get another for Anna too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Marzuq said:


> Yes that goes without saying. It's awesome love it. Will need to get another for Anna too


 
I assume you have a Cyclone on Anna? 2013 or 2014 version? Hex screws or phillips?


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> I assume you have a Cyclone on Anna? 2013 or 2014 version? Hex screws or phillips?


Unfortunately Anna is sporting an atomic. The atomic was awesome until I got the Cyclops. Now I am a convert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Note to self: lung hits off the cyclops in quick succession + 18mg e liquid = dizziness to the max

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Yiannaki said:


> Note to self: lung hits off the cyclops in quick succession + 18mg e liquid = dizziness to the max


LOL sounds like someone is pulling a silver...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

OK so I have been using the cyclone with afc on my reo mini for a few days now. 
Super awesome! 
I've found that I need to squeak more often than I wud with an atomic. 
The smaller chamber keeps the vape nice and warm with a more pronounced flavour and throat hit. I know everyone says the Cyclops are for long hitters. But I have to disagree. It's for anyone chasing flavour, needs an airy draw and loves them clouds. 
I've thus far tried the rm2 rm5 atomic and Cyclops. 
The Cyclops by far is my favourite atty. Dnt overwick this atty tho. Or dry hits are sure to follow. 
Now the hunt for Cyclops number 2 begins. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

heres some findings and another reason why i prefer the cyclone over the atomic

ive found and its been something that has been bugging me a while now, that the atomic has a minor leak issue, unnoticeable in some ways.
but what happens is that if i put my reo in my pocket with the atomic, and i remove it , everything smells of juice. its not wet or anything like that jst the juice smell is everywhere . i think its as a result of the afc and the 2 part chamber.

with the cyclone i dont have this issue. 

hence another reason cyclone/cyclops is tops!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Marzuq said:


> heres some findings and another reason why i prefer the cyclone over the atomic
> 
> ive found and its been something that has been bugging me a while now, that the atomic has a minor leak issue, unnoticeable in some ways.
> but what happens is that if i put my reo in my pocket with the atomic, and i remove it , everything smells of juice. its not wet or anything like that jst the juice smell is everywhere . i think its as a result of the afc and the 2 part chamber.
> 
> with the cyclone i dont have this issue.
> 
> hence another reason cyclone/cyclops is tops!


That was my experience too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK having received my replacement Copper Cyclops from Vicious Ant this morning via DHL from the Philippines I was a little disappointed with the look... and being copper it tarnishes... but out with a bottle of Brasso and then into the Ultrasonic Cleaner for 10 minutes. Ahhh much better. If I get to like the Cyclops and keep them then I will need to find a way of putting a protective surface on the copper because it's a fingerprint magnet and tarnishes if you even look at it skew!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> OK having received my replacement Copper Cyclops from Vicious Ant this morning via DHL from the Philippines I was a little disappointed with the look... and being copper it tarnishes... but out with a bottle of Brasso and then into the Ultrasonic Cleaner for 10 minutes. Ahhh much better. If I get to like the Cyclops and keep them then I will need to find a way of putting a protective surface on the copper because it's a fingerprint magnet and tarnishes if you even look at it skew!
> 
> View attachment 12639
> View attachment 12640
> View attachment 12641


Those are gorgeous! First thing that comes to mind is a clear coat with lacquer or something but the fumes might be an issue being so close to a heat source. I like the look of polished metal but I think that the tarnishing adds character.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK I put in a single coil of 1 ohm with a Rayon wick and then popped the Copper Cyclops on the deck. Using just the standard hole on one side... The airflow is a little more open than the standard Cyclone but the flavour is still great and the clouds seems bigger? But the part I like is that the unit looks so very kewl!  I do think the flavour is different... actually it is different... but with the Menthol Ice base the vape is still really good but the coconut seems to be a little muted... Here is a pic or two...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I put in a single coil of 1 ohm with a Rayon wick and then popped the Copper Cyclops on the deck. Using just the standard hole on one side... The airflow is a little more open than the standard Cyclone but the flavour is still great and the clouds seems bigger? But the part I like is that the unit looks so very kewl!  I do think the flavour is different... actually it is different... but with the Menthol Ice base the vape is still really good but the coconut seems to be a little muted... Here is a pic or two...
> 
> View attachment 12658
> View attachment 12659


oooooooooooh fancy!!
looks good. very good

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I put in a single coil of 1 ohm with a Rayon wick and then popped the Copper Cyclops on the deck. Using just the standard hole on one side... The airflow is a little more open than the standard Cyclone but the flavour is still great and the clouds seems bigger? But the part I like is that the unit looks so very kewl!  I do think the flavour is different... actually it is different... but with the Menthol Ice base the vape is still really good but the coconut seems to be a little muted... Here is a pic or two...
> 
> View attachment 12658
> View attachment 12659


That looks very, very kewl! Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Looking good @Rob Fisher 

I love those fusion DT!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

So Mike was kind enough to loan me his Cyclone to test out. 

I wanted to see what the fuss was all about. 

Firstly its a very sexy little atomiser. When I put it on my REO (which is standard profile) 

I was really chuffed with how it looked. 
It looks like the Cyclone was made for the REO. The two look stunning together. 

Sadly that's where it ended. 

I built the exact same coil as I do in my Reomiser. Which is 2mm ID, 26g, 6 wraps. 
On my Reomiser its always between 0.64 and 0.67

On the Cyclone it came in at 0.73, even with it actually having shorter legs than the Reomiser. Weird! But OK. 

The airhole was drilled out to 1.5mm which is the same as what my Reomiser is at. 

Anyway, wicked it with Rayon, closed it up and put Heavenly Caramel Apple in the bottle. 

Fresh battery and had a toot. 

Nothing...

Couldn't taste anything at all. 

Another toot.
Nothing still. 
Now I'm getting worried. I tell the Mrs. She takes a toot and says she can't taste anything. 

So I pull the Cyclone off, put the Reomiser back on, give it a dry burn and use the same Rayon that was in the cyclone. 

Give it a squonk and then a toot.

Aaaaah! Much better! Flavour coming through thick and lovely. 

Misses takes a took (coughs) and says she can taste the apple. 

So in conclusion, I have tested both atomisers using the same build, same wick, juice, battery and REO. 

Either there is something very wrong with this cyclone or I'm missing the hype. 

The Reomiser knocked the socks off this cyclone 10 - 0.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MurderDoll said:


> Either there is something very wrong with this cyclone or I'm missing the hype.
> 
> The Reomiser knocked the socks off this cyclone 10 - 0.



There is most certainly something wrong with that Cyclone because I have used both for some considerable time and while the RM2 is right up there the Cyclone is better for flavour no question about it... not a lot better mind you but certainly better. So convinced am I that I now only have one RM2 left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

MurderDoll said:


> So Mike was kind enough to loan me his Cyclone to test out.
> 
> I wanted to see what the fuss was all about.
> 
> Firstly its a very sexy little atomiser. When I put it on my REO (which is standard profile)
> 
> I was really chuffed with how it looked.
> It looks like the Cyclone was made for the REO. The two look stunning together.
> 
> Sadly that's where it ended.
> 
> I built the exact same coil as I do in my Reomiser. Which is 2mm ID, 26g, 6 wraps.
> On my Reomiser its always between 0.64 and 0.67
> 
> On the Cyclone it came in at 0.73, even with it actually having shorter legs than the Reomiser. Weird! But OK.
> 
> The airhole was drilled out to 1.5mm which is the same as what my Reomiser is at.
> 
> Anyway, wicked it with Rayon, closed it up and put Heavenly Caramel Apple in the bottle.
> 
> Fresh battery and had a toot.
> 
> Nothing...
> 
> Couldn't taste anything at all.
> 
> Another toot.
> Nothing still.
> Now I'm getting worried. I tell the Mrs. She takes a toot and says she can't taste anything.
> 
> So I pull the Cyclone off, put the Reomiser back on, give it a dry burn and use the same Rayon that was in the cyclone.
> 
> Give it a squonk and then a toot.
> 
> Aaaaah! Much better! Flavour coming through thick and lovely.
> 
> Misses takes a took (coughs) and says she can taste the apple.
> 
> So in conclusion, I have tested both atomisers using the same build, same wick, juice, battery and REO.
> 
> Either there is something very wrong with this cyclone or I'm missing the hype.
> 
> The Reomiser knocked the socks off this cyclone 10 - 0.



That's quite strange. My findings are the complete opposite. Wonder how come that is. But definitely good that you put forward such well documented findings. Maybe the more experience cyclone users can comment and give some feedback here. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Rob Fisher said:


> There is most certainly something wrong with that Cyclone because I have used both for some considerable time and while the RM2 is right up there the Cyclone is better for flavour no question about it... not a lot better mind you but certainly better. So convinced am I that I now only have one RM2 left.


Doesn't make any sense either. Also because of everyone on the forum raving about it so much. 

It's a 2014 edition. 

Maybe it was a dud model.

I'll take it along to the office tomorrow and attempt a voltage drop test using my trusty metre from @johan


----------



## Marzuq

MurderDoll said:


> Doesn't make any sense either. Also because of everyone on the forum raving about it so much.
> 
> It's a 2014 edition.
> 
> Maybe it was a dud model.
> 
> I'll take it along to the office tomorrow and attempt a voltage drop test using my trusty metre from @johan


@MurderDoll where are you located. I'm on Tapatalk and it doesn't make location available. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MurderDoll

Marzuq said:


> @MurderDoll where are you located. I'm on Tapatalk and it doesn't make location available.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I'm based in the Eastland of Jozi. Kempton Park to be exact.


----------



## Marzuq

MurderDoll said:


> I'm based in the Eastland of Jozi. Kempton Park to be exact.


Pity. Would have been happy for you to come around and setup the Cyclops I have and give it a go as a comparison. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Marzuq said:


> Pity. Would have been happy for you to come around and setup the Cyclops I have and give it a go as a comparison.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the offer bud. 

I'll just try convince @paulph201 to let me do the same test with his cyclone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

I have to be honest. I wasn't a fan of the cyclone as the chamber is slightly smaller and the draw alot tighter. Makes for a much hotter vape. But with the afc the cyclone is absolutely a dream. My favourite by far. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Doesn't make any sense either. Also because of everyone on the forum raving about it so much.
> 
> It's a 2014 edition.
> 
> Maybe it was a dud model.
> 
> I'll take it along to the office tomorrow and attempt a voltage drop test using my trusty metre from @johan



Love this shoot out between the atomizers. Not everyone raves about the Cyclone. If I remember correctly some actually prefer the Atomic and one the Odin.
For myself, have actually only used the Cyclone with AFC (Cyclops) and dual coils between 0.45 and 0.6 at full throttle or almost full throttle. Love the vape it gives. Flavourwise it is on par with the Reomizer for me, but the duals and air flow give me an added dimension. Have just recently done a single coil on the Cyclops, using just one air slit on my Reo Mini at 0.75 and so far flavour is good, as good as a similar setup on the Reomizer. So, can only contribute as to my experience with the Cyclops as I have never used the Cyclone on its own. 

Do agree it looks the best of all atomizers I have seen on a Reo.

Looking forward to see further testing and comments in this regard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> Love this shoot out between the atomizers. Not everyone raves about the Cyclone. If I remember correctly some actually prefer the Atomic and one the Odin.
> For myself, have actually only used the Cyclone with AFC (Cyclops) and dual coils between 0.45 and 0.6 at full throttle or almost full throttle. Love the vape it gives. Flavourwise it is on par with the Reomizer for me, but the duals and air flow give me an added dimension. Have just recently done a single coil on the Cyclops, using just one air slit on my Reo Mini at 0.75 and so far flavour is good, as good as a similar setup on the Reomizer. So, can only contribute as to my experience with the Cyclops as I have never used the Cyclone on its own.
> 
> Do agree it looks the best of all atomizers I have seen on a Reo.
> 
> Looking forward to see further testing and comments in this regard.


Completely agree. Looks wise there are no arguments. Best looking and suited for the reo

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie

Marzuq said:


> heres some findings and another reason why i prefer the cyclone over the atomic
> 
> ive found and its been something that has been bugging me a while now, that the atomic has a minor leak issue, unnoticeable in some ways.
> but what happens is that if i put my reo in my pocket with the atomic, and i remove it , everything smells of juice. its not wet or anything like that jst the juice smell is everywhere . i think its as a result of the afc and the 2 part chamber.
> 
> with the cyclone i dont have this issue.
> 
> hence another reason cyclone/cyclops is tops!




I get the same problem and have to agree with you!

btw the Odin doesn't leak and excels in the rest!


MurderDoll said:


> So Mike was kind enough to loan me his Cyclone to test out.
> 
> I wanted to see what the fuss was all about.
> 
> Firstly its a very sexy little atomiser. When I put it on my REO (which is standard profile)
> 
> I was really chuffed with how it looked.
> It looks like the Cyclone was made for the REO. The two look stunning together.
> 
> Sadly that's where it ended.
> 
> I built the exact same coil as I do in my Reomiser. Which is 2mm ID, 26g, 6 wraps.
> On my Reomiser its always between 0.64 and 0.67
> 
> On the Cyclone it came in at 0.73, even with it actually having shorter legs than the Reomiser. Weird! But OK.
> 
> The airhole was drilled out to 1.5mm which is the same as what my Reomiser is at.
> 
> Anyway, wicked it with Rayon, closed it up and put Heavenly Caramel Apple in the bottle.
> 
> Fresh battery and had a toot.
> 
> Nothing...
> 
> Couldn't taste anything at all.
> 
> Another toot.
> Nothing still.
> Now I'm getting worried. I tell the Mrs. She takes a toot and says she can't taste anything.
> 
> So I pull the Cyclone off, put the Reomiser back on, give it a dry burn and use the same Rayon that was in the cyclone.
> 
> Give it a squonk and then a toot.
> 
> Aaaaah! Much better! Flavour coming through thick and lovely.
> 
> Misses takes a took (coughs) and says she can taste the apple.
> 
> So in conclusion, I have tested both atomisers using the same build, same wick, juice, battery and REO.
> 
> Either there is something very wrong with this cyclone or I'm missing the hype.
> 
> The Reomiser knocked the socks off this cyclone 10 - 0.





Mike was also complaining about the atty and i told him he is mad bro! Yes i have 2 cyclones running on my side so we can give it a test! p.s that one is one that was drilled for bf so maby something went wrong ? But i love mine to bits and the flavor is awsome! i do love my Odin more though lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

As far as looks go, I think the cyclone is hands down the best looking atomizer on a Reo. 

I look forward to getting one some time down the road, for that reason alone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq

ok so last night i decided to setup the atomic and cyclops up side by side.
did the exact same setup in both.

28g twisted kanthal 
6 wraps
single coil
coming in at 0.64ohms
wicked with rayon
afc open to single hole and middle setting
cyclone afc open to 3/4

atomic : 
vapor production above average
flavour is nice and crisp. 
bit of leakage with every squonk at the afc - not noticeable unless you are looking for it
when you touch the atty or afc you get the smell of your joose on your hands 
re-squonk every 7 - 8 toots

cyclone with afc : 
vapour production above average
flavour is just a little crisper than the atomic
no leakage around afc or anywhere on the atty
no residual joose smells anywhere around the atty
re-squonk every 3 - 5 toots

it appears the vapour production is on par with each other 
flavour is just a little crisper on the cyclone with afc. enough to make it noticeable without having to think about it
looks wise the afc is a winner hands down.
as it turns out the cyclone is a little more joose hungry tho. could be the reason the flavour is better on it

these are my findings and my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

So far my tests are really inconclusive
I have only tested the Cyclops AFC but havent spent enough time with it. 

I made a lower resistance dual coil build the other day (0.5 ohms) and it was nice but i just dont like an airy draw. And closing it up seems pointless. Lots of juice spitting. Im probably building my coils wrong or wicking is not right - but i always go back to the trusty RM2. 

I think it has more to do with that i prefer tighter mouth to lung draws, not a fault of the Cyclops

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

So I did a voltage drop test now with the cyclone. 

Firstly I tested the battery. 
It came in at 3.99V 

From there I connected the Cyclone up and tested it again. 

This came up at 3.99V as well. 

So there is zero voltage drop. 

I'm totally stumped now as to why there is zero flavour coming from the Cyclone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Zero volt drop doesnt sound right
its about 0.2 to 0.3 Volts on my RM2 atties (volt drop under load)
Did you put the probes on the posts and check while firing?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Zero volt drop doesnt sound right
> its about 0.2 to 0.3 Volts on my RM2 atties (volt drop under load)
> Did you put the probes on the posts and check while firing?





MurderDoll said:


> So I did a voltage drop test now with the cyclone.
> 
> Firstly I tested the battery.
> It came in at 3.99V
> 
> From there I connected the Cyclone up and tested it again.
> 
> This came up at 3.99V as well.
> 
> So there is zero voltage drop.
> 
> I'm totally stumped now as to why there is zero flavour coming from the Cyclone.



Measurement must be done with coil in place - then only will you observe a voltage drop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

johan said:


> Measurement must be done with coil in place - then only will you observe a voltage drop.


Ah OK. 

Then that's what I did wrong. 

I tested it without a coil. 

Thanks for the heads up. Will retest when I've built another coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

MurderDoll said:


> Ah OK.
> 
> Then that's what I did wrong.
> 
> I tested it without a coil.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. Will retest when I've built another coil.




Was about to say aint Reos just great they got a 0 voltage drop hhahahaha yeah it should be reading 0.2 to 0.3 voltage drop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

OK. So retest completed. 

Fresh battery measuring at 4.15V 

Cyclone coiled with 26g, 6 wraps ugly coil at 2mm ID. 
Measuring at 0.64 ohms. 

Tested on the REO and came in at 3.59V when firing.


----------



## johan

MurderDoll said:


> OK. So retest completed.
> 
> Fresh battery measuring at 4.15V
> 
> Cyclone coiled with 26g, 6 wraps ugly coil at 2mm ID.
> Measuring at 0.64 ohms.
> 
> Tested on the REO and came in at 3.59V when firing.



So your voltage drop with a 0.64 Ohm coil is 0.56V and dependent of quality of battery seems normal.

PS. Freshly charged quality battery should read 4.20 up to 4.25, proviso the charger is also of good quality


----------



## MurderDoll

johan said:


> So your voltage drop with a 0.64 Ohm coil is 0.56V and dependent of quality of battery seems normal.


Yeah. So it seems this Cyclone doesn't suffer from bad voltage drops. 

Gonna wick it and give it another test. 

This time I'll put it onto the REO the has HHV on and see how it vapes. As I know the flavour from this liquid.


----------



## johan

MurderDoll said:


> Yeah. So it seems this Cyclone doesn't suffer from bad voltage drops.
> 
> Gonna wick it and give it another test.
> 
> This time I'll put it onto the REO the has HHV on and see how it vapes. As I know the flavour from this liquid.



What is a bit worrying is that your freshly charged battery only measures 4.15V?


----------



## Marzuq

johan said:


> What is a bit worrying is that your freshly charged battery only measures 4.15V?



which battery are you using?


----------



## MurderDoll

johan said:


> What is a bit worrying is that your freshly charged battery only measures 4.15V?


Hmmm. 

What you said has me a bit worried now. 

I just tested the Efest batteries that I have had for a Max of 2 months and they only measuring in at 4.13v
These were bought brand new. 

The two AW's came from England and are originals. They both showing 4.15v


Marzuq said:


> which battery are you using?


Tested with the Efest and AW batteries. 
I have 2 of each.


----------



## johan

MurderDoll said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> What you said has me a bit worried now.
> 
> I just tested the Efest batteries that I have had for a Max of 2 months and they only measuring in at 4.13v
> These were bought brand new.
> 
> The two AW's came from England and are originals. They both showing 4.15v
> 
> Tested with the Efest and AW batteries.
> I have 2 of each.



Then it could be the charger not putting out a constant 4.2V during charging


----------



## MurderDoll

johan said:


> Then it could be the charger not putting out a constant 4.2V during charging


I'm using an efest LUC V2. 

I'm assuming I can do the same test with the charger as I do the batteries using your volt metre?


----------



## Marzuq

MurderDoll said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> What you said has me a bit worried now.
> 
> I just tested the Efest batteries that I have had for a Max of 2 months and they only measuring in at 4.13v
> These were bought brand new.
> 
> The two AW's came from England and are originals. They both showing 4.15v
> 
> Tested with the Efest and AW batteries.
> I have 2 of each.



both are well rated battery. i have a fully charged efest with me. ill do a test real quick if i can find my multi meter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

MurderDoll said:


> I'm using an efest LUC V2.
> 
> I'm assuming I can do the same test with the charger as I do the batteries using your volt metre?



Yes you can while a battery is in the charging bay.


----------



## Marzuq

Marzuq said:


> both are well rated battery. i have a fully charged efest with me. ill do a test real quick if i can find my multi meter



ok heres a strange one.
both were fully charged at 530am this morning.

first one is at 4.13v
second at 4.20v

both charged on the intellicharger


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Ah OK.
> 
> Then that's what I did wrong.
> 
> I tested it without a coil.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. Will retest when I've built another coil.


After this, how can we trust you to taste properly


johan said:


> What is a bit worrying is that your freshly charged battery only measures 4.15V?


Very interesting discussion. As an aside, @johan, how do you know when to discard a battery? Apart from the obvious. When it does not charge to a certain voltage anymore?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

@MurderDoll my word choice was in a sense bad


Andre said:


> After this, how can we trust you to taste properly
> 
> Very interesting discussion. As an aside, @johan, how do you know when to discard a battery? Apart from the obvious. When it does not charge to a certain voltage anymore?



All depends on the internal chemistry of the battery - as a rule of thumb: a battery's end-of-life indication would be an excessive self discharge; i.e: measured 4.2V freshly charged and within 12h or less self discharged to 3.9V or as you stated above.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Ha ha ha @Andre
You have a good point there. 
In my defence I wasn't aware that it had to be coiled to check voltage drop on the coil. I thought it was between the battery and Atty itself. 

@johan. Thanks for the advice. So basically best way to know is just keep monitoring the batteries on a weekly basis or if there are obvious signs. 


I've had a good couple toots on the cyclone now. 

In my personal capacity it does perform a bit better now. I can taste the HHV (although very slightly. Less than what I do with the Reomiser.)

For the costs involved its not worth it to me To get a Cyclone. 
I'd love to test with another one to give a comparison. Maybe this one truly is a dud.


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Ha ha ha @Andre
> You have a good point there.
> In my defence I wasn't aware that it had to be coiled to check voltage drop on the coil. I thought it was between the battery and Atty itself.
> 
> @johan. Thanks for the advice. So basically best way to know is just keep monitoring the batteries on a weekly basis or if there are obvious signs.
> 
> 
> I've had a good couple toots on the cyclone now.
> 
> In my personal capacity it does perform a bit better now. I can taste the HHV (although very slightly. Less than what I do with the Reomiser.)
> 
> For the costs involved its not worth it to me To get a Cyclone.
> I'd love to test with another one to give a comparison. Maybe this one truly is a dud.


I am embarrassed - that was a response I typed when this discussion started, but decided against posting it as I did not want to reflect badly on your experimentation, even if it was meant to be in humour. But, as you know, this system keeps it in memory and I missed it when asking that question to @johan. Thank for taking it in good spirits. Was not intended to be denigrating at all. Sorry.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> I am embarrassed - that was a response I typed when this discussion started, but decided against posting it as I did not want to reflect badly on your experimentation, even if it was meant to be in humour. But, as you know, this system keeps it in memory and I missed it when asking that question to @johan. Thank for taking it in good spirits. Was not intended to be denigrating at all. Sorry.


No offence taken at all. 

Ha ha. I get the humour. 
No need to apologise.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Here is a pic of my 0.51 ohm dual coil build. 
Kanthal a1
Twisted 28guage
9 wraps each 



















Clouds is ridiculous. 
Vape extra crispy
Throat Hit is hard as hell
Cough... With every toot

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tom

Can i fit a cyclone BF on a non LP Reo? There is one on offer in a FB group like that. Pic shows it fitted. The seller says its no problem. Can u guys confirm?


----------



## Paulie

yes it fits!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tom said:


> Can i fit a cyclone BF on a non LP Reo? There is one on offer in a FB group like that. Pic shows it fitted. The seller says its no problem. Can u guys confirm?



A Cyclone yes no problem but a Cyclone AFC or Cyclops no.


----------



## Tom

Ok, then it makes no sense anyways. Wanted AFC....


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tom said:


> Ok, then it makes no sense anyways. Wanted AFC....



Yip then you need an LP @Tom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

I've been fighting with my cyclops all night! Lol.

I easily built about 10 coils of which I cut off the leads with the post screws. 

It's so weird though. I have to tighten them so much or else they don't make a proper connection. Hence why I've messed up so many coils!


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> I've been fighting with my cyclops all night! Lol.
> 
> I easily built about 10 coils of which I cut off the leads with the post screws.
> 
> It's so weird though. I have to tighten them so much or else they don't make a proper connection. Hence why I've messed up so many coils!


Sometimes there are little metal shards stuck on the inside of the hole, which a small round file takes good care of. Also take out the screws and file the bottoms a bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kevkev

Yiannaki said:


> I've been fighting with my cyclops all night! Lol.
> 
> I easily built about 10 coils of which I cut off the leads with the post screws.
> 
> It's so weird though. I have to tighten them so much or else they don't make a proper connection. Hence why I've messed up so many coils!



Steal your wife/girl friends nail file and smooth out the screws. I did that on my Atomic and working 100% since

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Sometimes there are little metal shards stuck on the inside of the hole, which a small round file takes good care of. Also take out the screws and file the bottoms a bit.


Thank you @Andre 

I will definitely give this a try!


----------



## Yiannaki

kevkev said:


> Steal your wife/girl friends nail file and smooth out the screws. I did that on my Atomic and working 100% since


Thanks bud 

I started having heart failure thinking I needed a new cyclone base

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Yiannaki said:


> Thank you @Andre
> 
> I will definitely give this a try!



Let us know how it goes. It's an absolutely awesome atty. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Marzuq said:


> Let us know how it goes. It's an absolutely awesome atty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


The filing did the trick 

@Andre and @kevkev thanks a lot guys!! You saved me a lot of frustration 

It's so weird. In the last month or so that I've had it, this is the first time I've had this issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> The filing did the trick
> 
> @Andre and @kevkev thanks a lot guys!! You saved me a lot of frustration
> 
> It's so weird. In the last month or so that I've had it, this is the first time I've had this issue.


Maybe you used a thinner gauge wire, which is more prone to breaking in this way?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Maybe you used a thinner gauge wire, which is more prone to breaking in this way?


I usually use 28g/26g wire. Tonight it was snapping everything!


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> I usually use 28g/26g wire. Tonight it was snapping everything!


Too much mieliepap.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Info for Cyclone and Cyclops lovers...I didn't check the hole sizes on the Black Cyclops that came with this current group buy but on my new Golden Cyclops the hole for single coil tight vaping is nice and small (Same size as the standard Cyclone) and I'm so happy about that... awesome vape and I can change to single coil slit or dual coil double slit once I want a change from a single hole standard vape I currently enjoy!

The hole size of the new ones are a lot smaller than my older Cyclops's...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I would also mention that it seems Vicious Ant have sorted out their size issue because the current batch of Golden Cyclops's I got fit perfectly with my 2104 Decks! The stock that came today came direct from Vicious Ant so they are brand brand new and are not old stock that may have been sitting at a vendor.

Now that I have a direct line to Vicious Ant themselves I will be more inclined to order when I need again!

It took 2 days from Manila in the Philippines to JHB and then 10 F'ing days from JHB to Durban!


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> I would also mention that it seems Vicious Ant have sorted out their size issue because the current batch of Golden Cyclops's I got fit perfectly with my 2104 Decks! The stock that came today came direct from Vicious Ant so they are brand brand new and are not old stock that may have been sitting at a vendor.
> 
> Now that I have a direct line to Vicious Ant themselves I will be more inclined to order when I need again!
> 
> It took 2 days from Manila in the Philippines to JHB and then 10 F'ing days from JHB to Durban!



golden cyclops looks awesome @Rob Fisher. 
so from what i can tell international shipping moves super fast. its local that is a problem. we really need to get our own local vape only couriers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> I would also mention that it seems Vicious Ant have sorted out their size issue because the current batch of Golden Cyclops's I got fit perfectly with my 2104 Decks! The stock that came today came direct from Vicious Ant so they are brand brand new and are not old stock that may have been sitting at a vendor.
> 
> Now that I have a direct line to Vicious Ant themselves I will be more inclined to order when I need again!
> 
> It took 2 days from Manila in the Philippines to JHB and then 10 F'ing days from JHB to Durban!



Rob, if you don't mind me asking, what was the cost of the shipping to SA?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Rob, if you don't mind me asking, what was the cost of the shipping to SA?



Shipping was $110 plus there were other charges like PayPal Costs... here is the spreadsheet for that shipment for you to take a gander at!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bite Me!



Twin REO's!



Cloud Blowing

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Bite Me!
> View attachment 13620
> 
> 
> Twin REO's!
> View attachment 13621
> 
> 
> Cloud Blowing
> View attachment 13622


No, not twins - one is gold haired with a streak of silver and the other is silver haired with a streak of colour (hippie). And the operator is silver all round!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabbar

Rob Fisher said:


> Shipping was $110 plus there were other charges like PayPal Costs... here is the spreadsheet for that shipment for you to take a gander at!
> 
> View attachment 13565



holy shit $110 for shipping !!!! thats why it took 2 days


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK it was time to try build a dual coil again and give it another vape.

Coils ready (plus an extra if I cock it up)... Rayon standing by...



Mmmmm a bit lower than I had hoped for but still withing the range I wanted to try.



A side on view of the dual coils...



Rayon installed let's give this a try... WOW the squonking is really hard and something must be blocking the hole?



Epic Fail of note! Anyone see the problem? Yip this is the base that came with the Golden Cyclops and is of course a standard non bottom fed base! What a Goose! 



No problem let's just test the dual coils as a dripper... Whoa that's way too intense for me! Back to single coils above 1 Ohm for me! 

But now I have Double Gold!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq

Awesome looking cyclops @Rob Fisher. Those coils look nice and tight and exactly where I like them to be. Very nice and neat. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rob Fisher said:


> OK it was time to try build a dual coil again and give it another vape.
> 
> Coils ready (plus an extra if I cock it up)... Rayon standing by...
> View attachment 13791
> 
> 
> Mmmmm a bit lower than I had hoped for but still withing the range I wanted to try.
> View attachment 13792
> 
> 
> A side on view of the dual coils...
> View attachment 13793
> 
> 
> Rayon installed let's give this a try... WOW the squonking is really hard and something must be blocking the hole?
> View attachment 13794
> 
> 
> Epic Fail of note! Anyone see the problem? Yip this is the base that came with the Golden Cyclops and is of course a standard non bottom fed base! What a Goose!
> View attachment 13795
> 
> 
> No problem let's just test the dual coils as a dripper... Whoa that's way too intense for me! Back to single coils above 1 Ohm for me!
> 
> But now I have Double Gold!
> View attachment 13796


Nice coiling uncle Rob.
We'll get you vaping dual coils one day.

I built a 0.4ohm dual for our mutual friend down here in slaapstad. I must say that cyclone - cyclops combo is really very good. One day when I'm big I might need to want to have one.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gazzacpt said:


> Nice coiling uncle Rob.
> We'll get you vaping dual coils one day.
> 
> I built a 0.4ohm dual for our mutual friend down here in slaapstad. I must say that cyclone - cyclops combo is really very good. One day when I'm big I might need to want to have one.



Thanks @Gazzacpt... maybe I'll try twisted wire again if I could only find the rest of whats left of the piece you gave me! 

I'm alternating between the Cyclops and the Cyclones and they both give a different vape... I'm more inclined to do a straight lung hit on the Cyclops because it's not as intense as the Cyclone but I'm still tending to prefer the single coil on both... but one thing I have learned is that things do change and the continual striving for a better vape is the real journey so I will be playing a little more with coils in the future...

PS You need a Cyclops! It's the way forward for you I'm sure of it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba

Here's my dual coil @ .39 ohms. She's amazing. Vaping Fight Your Fate. Thanks @Gazzacpt

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> Here's my dual coil @ .39 ohms. She's amazing. Vaping Fight Your Fate. Thanks @Gazzacpt


Awesome. I have the same setup, different wicking material (0.55 ohms).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

capetocuba said:


> Here's my dual coil @ .39 ohms. She's amazing. Vaping Fight Your Fate. Thanks @Gazzacpt


hmm I didn't do such a good job on making them look neat and tidy. I need new spectacles. Or one of those fancy pants magnifier lights. The xmas list grows


----------



## Gazzacpt

Andre said:


> Awesome. I have the same setup, different wicking material (0.55 ohms).


Is that ekowool or the fancy ceramic stuff @Andre ?


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> Is that ekowool or the fancy ceramic stuff @Andre ?


2mm ceramic.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Felt a bit sciency this morning and went and built a dual coil in my cyclops.

28g a1 kanthal twisted. First time I use this ready made twisted kanthal.(even my usual 6 wrap single coil comes out 0.1ohm lower with this kanthal, I'm guessing its because its not wrapped as tightly as when i twist is myeslf)
2mm ID
9 wraps
0.4ohm

heres what she reads



heres what she looks like all lit up



here i have her wicked. single piece of rayon running through both coils






here we have her saturated and firing like a monster






ok so this setup was a success but also a failure as its way too hot for my vamping style.
was worth the time and effort to build. 
im recoiling and wicking a single 0.5ohm tho

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paulie

Marzuq said:


> Felt a bit sciency this morning and went and built a dual coil in my cyclops.
> 
> 28g a1 kanthal twisted. First time I use this ready made twisted kanthal.(even my usual 6 wrap single coil comes out 0.1ohm lower with this kanthal, I'm guessing its because its not wrapped as tightly as when i twist is myeslf)
> 2mm ID
> 9 wraps
> 0.4ohm
> 
> heres what she reads
> View attachment 14356
> 
> 
> heres what she looks like all lit up
> View attachment 14358
> 
> 
> here i have her wicked. single piece of rayon running through both coils
> View attachment 14360
> 
> 
> View attachment 14361
> 
> 
> here we have her saturated and firing like a monster
> View attachment 14359
> 
> 
> View attachment 14357
> 
> 
> ok so this setup was a success but also a failure as its way too hot for my vamping style.
> was worth the time and effort to build.
> im recoiling and wicking a single 0.5ohm tho




Awsome work man and pics! What i can tell you is that i had the same problem as you had. Not on the odin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have discovered true lung inhales and loving it! I haven't been the biggest fan of the Cyclops vs the Cyclone and feel the Cyclone has better flavour and it pretty much does in my opinion... there is no doubt the Cyclops is for the dual coilers and lung hitters...

But because my Gold Cyclops is so beautiful on top of my White SL I have persevered with it despite the drop in flavour (drop is maybe the wrong word and change in flavour is probably more accurate). I have had it on the single hole so it's pretty similar to the Cyclone tighter draw...

OK so the point of this whole story is when I go fishing it's hard to vape and fish at the same time so I tend to do a few big lung hits and then put the Reo down or in my pocket and continue fishing...It's impossible to do a really big lung inhale on the Cyclone with Menthol Ice because it's very likely that your head will explode... but doing it on the Cyclops is way easier... so for the last 24 hours I have been playing with lung inhales after my day on the water and really starting to enjoy it...

I was chatting to Hi Ho @Silver this morning and he asked whether I had the AFC setting on one of the slits but being a new convert I had it on the small hole and was letting air in through my mouth at the same time...so I changed the Cyclops to the single slit with my normal coil and have been vaping that ever since! Beautiful vape and huge clouds (well for me anyway)... so now I change between the Cyclone and Cyclops!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> I have discovered true lung inhales and loving it! I haven't been the biggest fan of the Cyclops vs the Cyclone and feel the Cyclone has better flavour and it pretty much does in my opinion... there is no doubt the Cyclops is for the dual coilers and lung hitters...
> 
> But because my Gold Cyclops is so beautiful on top of my White SL I have persevered with it despite the drop in flavour (drop is maybe the wrong word and change in flavour is probably more accurate). I have had it on the single hole so it's pretty similar to the Cyclone tighter draw...
> 
> OK so the point of this whole story is when I go fishing it's hard to vape and fish at the same time so I tend to do a few big lung hits and then put the Reo down or in my pocket and continue fishing...It's impossible to do a really big lung inhale on the Cyclone with Menthol Ice because it's very likely that your head will explode... but doing it on the Cyclops is way easier... so for the last 24 hours I have been playing with lung inhales after my day on the water and really starting to enjoy it...
> 
> I was chatting to Hi Ho @Silver this morning and he asked whether I had the AFC setting on one of the slits but being a new convert I had it on the small hole and was letting air in through my mouth at the same time...so I changed the Cyclops to the single slit with my normal coil and have been vaping that ever since! Beautiful vape and huge clouds (well for me anyway)... so now I change between the Cyclone and Cyclops!
> 
> View attachment 14790



great feedback. and those gold cyclops do look amazing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Super @Rob Fisher !
Glad you liking it
I must give that Cyclops a try again. You have inspired me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> Felt a bit sciency this morning and went and built a dual coil in my cyclops.
> 
> 28g a1 kanthal twisted. First time I use this ready made twisted kanthal.(even my usual 6 wrap single coil comes out 0.1ohm lower with this kanthal, I'm guessing its because its not wrapped as tightly as when i twist is myeslf)
> 2mm ID
> 9 wraps
> 0.4ohm
> 
> heres what she reads
> View attachment 14356
> 
> 
> heres what she looks like all lit up
> View attachment 14358
> 
> 
> here i have her wicked. single piece of rayon running through both coils
> View attachment 14360
> 
> 
> View attachment 14361
> 
> 
> here we have her saturated and firing like a monster
> View attachment 14359
> 
> 
> View attachment 14357
> 
> 
> ok so this setup was a success but also a failure as its way too hot for my vamping style.
> was worth the time and effort to build.
> im recoiling and wicking a single 0.5ohm tho



The 0.5 single should be hotter than the 0.4 dual
The power is shared on the duals, so lower power per coil, but two coils, so more surface area

Let us know if this is what you experience practically...


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> The 0.5 single should be hotter than the 0.4 dual
> The power is shared on the duals, so lower power per coil, but two coils, so more surface area
> 
> Let us know if this is what you experience practically...



the 0.5ohm single coil was too hot for my vaping style. the heat of the vape was too much for my chest to handle.
the cual coil 0.4ohm did feel hotter to me. prob good to note that i took a 4-5 second toot each time. goofy style.
my happy place is at 0.6ohm though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cloud Blowing expert (not so much)

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think I should have posted this in the LO's thread!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> Cloud Blowing expert (not so much)




Nice one @Rob Fisher .you a winner for just making a video. Cloud was looking good too


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I have discovered true lung inhales and loving it! I haven't been the biggest fan of the Cyclops vs the Cyclone and feel the Cyclone has better flavour and it pretty much does in my opinion... there is no doubt the Cyclops is for the dual coilers and lung hitters...
> 
> But because my Gold Cyclops is so beautiful on top of my White SL I have persevered with it despite the drop in flavour (drop is maybe the wrong word and change in flavour is probably more accurate). I have had it on the single hole so it's pretty similar to the Cyclone tighter draw...
> 
> OK so the point of this whole story is when I go fishing it's hard to vape and fish at the same time so I tend to do a few big lung hits and then put the Reo down or in my pocket and continue fishing...It's impossible to do a really big lung inhale on the Cyclone with Menthol Ice because it's very likely that your head will explode... but doing it on the Cyclops is way easier... so for the last 24 hours I have been playing with lung inhales after my day on the water and really starting to enjoy it...
> 
> I was chatting to Hi Ho @Silver this morning and he asked whether I had the AFC setting on one of the slits but being a new convert I had it on the small hole and was letting air in through my mouth at the same time...so I changed the Cyclops to the single slit with my normal coil and have been vaping that ever since! Beautiful vape and huge clouds (well for me anyway)... so now I change between the Cyclone and Cyclops!
> 
> View attachment 14790


You are getting there. One of these days you will have duals in there and have both slits wide open.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Great video @Rob Fisher !
I like the way you had the cool music in the background - far from Nora Jones though 
The credits were cool too
Well done - awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Awesome video @Rob Fisher  I'm see you too are seeing the light with the lung hits!

Thanks for sharing with us

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have a problem now... I have really started to love the lung inhale of the Cyclops on a single coil with the air slit full open... why is this a problem you ask? Well glad you asked... it's because there is now a much bigger cloud coming out of my mouth and it's just too big of a cloud to blow in a public place...




Last night I took Lily with the golden cyclops out to dinner and it was pretty much impossible to do a ninja vape at the table and I had to get up and go outside to vape... it felt like old times standing outside blowing clouds. Even blowing the cloud into my t-shirt didn't work like it normally does when ninja vaping... the clouds just billowed out of my t-shirt and I looked like I was the burning bush! 

So now when I go out I have to take Avril with the Cyclone and Lily with the Cyclops...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Team Cyclops!

Lily and Golden Cyclops with Tropical Ice - My main Squeeze!
Kiera and the new Black Cyclops with Fight your Fate.
Brooklyn with the other Golden Cyclops with Unflavoured Zero nic to practice cloud blowing. Need to change this to a dual coil.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marzuq

hi guys. so as i was doing a coil and wick change at my desk this morning i noticed that tat the top o-ring on the cyclone base was worn and broken. 
i put the cycops cap back on and it fits perfectly but i dont like knowing there is an o-ring missing. any ideas where i can get a new o-ring or the size and thickness of this one so i can get some spares locally?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Marzuq said:


> hi guys. so as i was doing a coil and wick change at my desk this morning i noticed that tat the top o-ring on the cyclone base was worn and broken.
> i put the cycops cap back on and it fits perfectly but i dont like knowing there is an o-ring missing. any ideas where i can get a new o-ring or the size and thickness of this one so i can get some spares locally?



They are the most expensive pieces of rubber in the world at R25-90 plus shipping from the UK.
http://e-cigz.co.uk/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=44&products_id=309

I do have a couple of spares I ordered with my last shipment. Will send you one when I next ship something to CT.  Unless you are really OCD like me and want it now and want to pay courier fees?


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> They are the most expensive piece of rubber in the world at R25-90 plus shipping from the UK.
> http://e-cigz.co.uk/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=44&products_id=309
> 
> I do have a couple of spares I ordered with my last shipment. Will send you one when I next ship something to CT.  Unless you are really OCD like me and want it now and want to pay courier fees?


thanks @Rob Fisher i really appreciate that. i will be going to some of the places i know do o-rings to look for replacements locally. ill keep you posted on what i find and possibly get some extras in case anyone needs some

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Lima ' setup for the night

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie

Marzuq said:


> Lima ' setup for the night
> 
> View attachment 15661
> 
> 
> View attachment 15662
> 
> 
> View attachment 15663
> 
> 
> View attachment 15665


great coiling man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Marzuq said:


> Lima ' setup for the night
> 
> View attachment 15661
> 
> 
> View attachment 15662
> 
> 
> View attachment 15663
> 
> 
> View attachment 15665


That looks interesting, how is the vape?


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> That looks interesting, how is the vape?



Not what I expected. It's warmer than the standard method. Very smooth actually. I expected the throat hit to be a bit harsher. Vapour production is more and I can taste the sweet part of the vm4 a little more . Very happy with the coil. 

The only downside is it eats at the juice so I have to squonk more frequently. 

My battery is at the point where I feel I need to change it but because of the nice warmth of the vape I don't see the need to change it out as yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Ok so I was a little bored and got to messing around a little.

Here's a 28 gauge kanthal 2 wrapped in 0.5mm flat kanthal wire.
6 wraps













At 0.8ohm the nic hit is barely noticeable. Throat hit is ok and flavour is average. As you can see tons of vapour.

I reckon 5 wraps will be ideal
I'll re wrap while at work but for now I'm just going to enjoy this build for what it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Marzuq said:


> Ok so I was a little bored and got to messing around a little.
> 
> Here's a 28 gauge kanthal 2 wrapped in 0.5mm flat kanthal wire.
> 6 wraps
> 
> View attachment 15673
> 
> 
> View attachment 15674
> 
> 
> View attachment 15675
> 
> 
> View attachment 15676
> 
> 
> At 0.8ohm the nic hit is barely noticeable. Throat hit is ok and flavour is average. As you can see tons of vapour.
> 
> I reckon 5 wraps will be ideal
> I'll re wrap while at work but for now I'm just going to enjoy this build for what it is



slight ammendment. i changed the battery out to a fully charged battery. throat hit is definitely more than average.
vape is more dry so this is a good thing where tobacco is concerned.


----------



## Marzuq

so just got to work. and decided to fit Lima with a 5 wrap coil
0.5mm flat kanthal wrapped around 28guage round kanthal
2mm ID
rayon wick
comes out to a cool 0.65ohm ----> thats a clear 0.2 ohm drop from 6 wraps to 5 wraps







i will not be risking vaping this setup in the office as the 0.84 ohm chucked out alot of vapour. will go out shortly and report back my findings

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Marzuq said:


> so just got to work. and decided to fit Lima with a 5 wrap coil
> 0.5mm flat kanthal wrapped around 28guage round kanthal
> 2mm ID
> rayon wick
> comes out to a cool 0.65ohm ----> thats a clear 0.2 ohm drop from 6 wraps to 5 wraps
> 
> View attachment 15687
> 
> 
> View attachment 15688
> 
> 
> i will not be risking vaping this setup in the office as the 0.84 ohm chucked out alot of vapour. will go out shortly and report back my findings




findings....
at 0.65ohm this setup is perfect...
throat hit - harder than expected but awesome
flavour - VM4 ... still dry. clear sweetness on the inhale and nice dry tobacco on the exhale. perfect in my opinion
chest hit.... cough cough

i took 5 goofy vapes and i was satisfied. definitely worth a try guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> findings....
> at 0.65ohm this setup is perfect...
> throat hit - harder than expected but awesome
> flavour - VM4 ... still dry. clear sweetness on the inhale and nice dry tobacco on the exhale. perfect in my opinion
> chest hit.... cough cough
> 
> i took 5 goofy vapes and i was satisfied. definitely worth a try guys



Nice coiling there @Marzuq 
Love the experimentation and report backs on each coil.
Just a question, what nic strength are you vaping?

On the issue of your one worn Cyclone seal
I am no Cyclone expert but I do recall some folk saying somewhere they removed the one seal to make it easier to put the cap on and take it off. 
(not sure if it was the Cyclone, could have been another atty though)


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> Nice coiling there @Marzuq
> Love the experimentation and report backs on each coil.
> Just a question, what nic strength are you vaping?
> 
> On the issue of your one worn Cyclone seal
> I am no Cyclone expert but I do recall some folk saying somewhere they removed the one seal to make it easier to put the cap on and take it off.
> (not sure if it was the Cyclone, could have been another atty though)


@Silver i vape 6mg nic juices but this nic hit felt a little stronger than normal for me

wrt the seal. i liked the tightness of the cap. made me feel alot more at ease knowing its on preoperly and wont leak while in my pocket.

i am enjoying the coil building experiments too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Marzuq said:


> so just got to work. and decided to fit Lima with a 5 wrap coil
> 0.5mm flat kanthal wrapped around 28guage round kanthal
> 2mm ID
> rayon wick
> comes out to a cool 0.65ohm ----> thats a clear 0.2 ohm drop from 6 wraps to 5 wraps
> 
> View attachment 15687
> 
> 
> View attachment 15688
> 
> 
> i will not be risking vaping this setup in the office as the 0.84 ohm chucked out alot of vapour. will go out shortly and report back my findings


Great coiling, you certainly got the coiling itch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Cyclops's and Cyclones are ready to do some duty today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Marzuq said:


> hi guys. so as i was doing a coil and wick change at my desk this morning i noticed that tat the top o-ring on the cyclone base was worn and broken.
> i put the cycops cap back on and it fits perfectly but i dont like knowing there is an o-ring missing. any ideas where i can get a new o-ring or the size and thickness of this one so i can get some spares locally?


You may come right here http://za.rs-online.com/web/c/pneum...mission-gaskets-seals-packings/seals-o-rings/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> Great coiling, you certainly got the coiling itch.


Without a doubt @Andre ill try it all even if it isn't practical to vape on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Genosmate said:


> You may come right here http://za.rs-online.com/web/c/pneum...mission-gaskets-seals-packings/seals-o-rings/


I will check this site out when I'm back at my desk. 
Thanks


----------



## Andre

Marzuq said:


> I will check this site out when I'm back at my desk.
> Thanks


Asked Jay from Vicious Ant about the size of the o-ring around the base of the Cyclone. It is 1 x 10mm. That is the same as the one Reomizer o-ring, which you can find here: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/reosmods/o-ring-1mm/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> Asked Jay from Vicious Ant about the size of the o-ring around the base of the Cyclone. It is 1 x 10mm. That is the same as the one Reomizer o-ring, which you can find here: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/reosmods/o-ring-1mm/


aaah thanks @Andre
i have a few of those o-ring spares at home but when i tried it on the cyclops its was just a little too thin as it didnt have enough grip to hold the cap in place.
i will order a few more and try again.
thanks


----------



## Andre

Marzuq said:


> aaah thanks @Andre
> i have a few of those o-ring spares at home but when i tried it on the cyclops its was just a little too thin as it didnt have enough grip to hold the cap in place.
> i will order a few more and try again.
> thanks


Maybe order a 1.5mm one as well if you like a tighter fit? http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/reosmods/o-rings-1-5mm/


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> Maybe order a 1.5mm one as well if you like a tighter fit? http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/reosmods/o-rings-1-5mm/



i will most certainly do that. i dont believe i have 1.5mm options at home so will stock up just in case.
thanks for the effort made in getting the correct o-ring sizes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to get Amber ready to Vape...

First fail was the screws had sharp edges and kept cutting the coil legs... now that is really annoying... so I went into McGyver mode and took my little file and filed them down and took off the sharp edges.

Then on coil number three I took my time and built this beauty...



Epic Fail again... I thought I had sent all my non-BF decks to Jakes already... not as it turns out!



Rebuild coil number 4... nogga fail and out with the metal file again to sort these screws out as well.

Coil number 5 done and wicked up... for me a pretty low restance coil of 0,95Ohm... 7 wraps with 28g kanthal.



Sweet Vape! Amber is operational!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

After taking @Silver's advice I made a parallel 30g 6 wrap coil for the Cyclone which came out at 0,7 Ohm and the vape is outstanding!

So now that I'm playing with coils again I made a parallel coil with 6 wraps but used 28g this time... Whoa! 0,45 Ohm... this is a bit too much for me... I tried it on the lung hitting Cyclops... but the flavour is great but the vape is too harsh for me... I'll try the Cyclops again but this time I'll use 30g.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> After taking @Silver's advice I made a parallel 30g 6 wrap coil for the Cyclone which came out at 0,7 Ohm and the vape is outstanding!
> 
> So now that I'm playing with coils again I made a parallel coil with 6 wraps but used 28g this time... Whoa! 0,45 Ohm... this is a bit too much for me... I tried it on the lung hitting Cyclops... but the flavour is great but the vape is too harsh for me... I'll try the Cyclops again but this time I'll use 26g.



Look at you Rob! Sub ohming and lung hitting! Who would have thought 

Sounds like you're having blast with this experimentation

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Look at you Rob! Sub ohming and lung hitting! Who would have thought
> 
> Sounds like you're having blast with this experimentation



Yip a month ago I would have said you have lost your mind if you said I was lung hitting and sub ohm'ing! I blame all you lunatics and the Atlantis tank!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip a month ago I would have said you have lost your mind if you said I was lung hitting and sub ohm'ing! I blame all you lunatics and the Atlantis tank!


Now to get you onto the Odin again and we're set 

Next up on the lung hit list for conversion is @Silver

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Now to get you onto the Odin again and we're set



I'll never say never because I would have said never to lung hitting and sub ohm'ing... I also never thought I would see the day when my mods of choice would all be mech mods! 

But unless I get a bigger REO that the Odin actually fits on I don't see that happening... I could not been seen in public with an atty that overhangs... I did try it in the privacy of my home and even that I couldn't do... but I won't say never!

But I have to say I have yet to get the flavour from anything other than a Cyclone single coil 0,7ohm parallel that is so close to what I feel is perfection. But as history has shown... tastes change and evolve.

Next I have to find a build on the eight million rand Chalice that doesn't gurgle and the flavour is right... haven't found it yet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Right that 0,45Ω Coil is history... 30g 6 Wraps on 1,5mm and bingo! A more respectable resistance of 0,67Ω on the Golden Cyclops! Much better! Awesome flavour!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Lol @Rob Fisher - love it the way you say you tried the Odin in your home but wouldnt be caught in public with the overhang. You are just classic. 

And the eight million rand Chalice. Lol

Just to let folk know I tried Robs eight million rand Chalice when i visited his vape cave. 
He had some menthol concoction in it
Flavour was really top notch - but then again, its not a juice i knew and those menthol ones have great flavour anyway. 
So hard to try a few toots on someone else's setup and reach any definitive conclusions
What i can say is that it seems like it could be really amazing

Oh and by the way, Robs Vape Cave is mighty impressive!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Now to get you onto the Odin again and we're set
> 
> Next up on the lung hit list for conversion is @Silver



Thanks @Yiannaki. I appreciate it. Am keen to try the lung hitting with a decent setup
Thats what my LP Reo Blue is for. To have one really good dedicated lung hitting setup with the right juice and coil

Thanks to Jakes, my Odin is making its way through the Jakes modification production line  so I should have it fairly soon. Then we can have an Odin breakfast and play with our lungs. Ha ha. Lol
I feel like a little boy again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vincent

Rob Fisher said:


> Right that 0,45Ω Coil is history... 30g 6 Wraps on 1,5mm and bingo! A more respectable resistance of 0,67Ω on the Golden Cyclops! Much better! Awesome flavour!
> 
> View attachment 17225
> View attachment 17226



I've actually been struggling to find a suitable sub ohm build for my cyclone and can't believe that I hadn't considered a parallel coil (I'm assuming that's how you got to 0.67Ω with 6 wraps), I wrapped one of these last night and I must say, this configuration is awesome, flavour and clouds for days! Thanks @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vincent said:


> I've actually been struggling to find a suitable sub ohm build for my cyclone and can't believe that I hadn't considered a parallel coil (I'm assuming that's how you got to 0.67Ω with 6 wraps), I wrapped one of these last night and I must say, this configuration is awesome, flavour and clouds for days! Thanks @Rob Fisher!



It took me a year to find that build... and I should have just listened to @vaalboy or @Andre or @Silver earlier! But a build like that you need to grow into... I could never have vaped that 6 months ago... but now it's so in the sweet spot!

Glad it worked for you too @Vincent!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

After my success with the parallel coil on the Cyclone and Cyclops I decided to give my number one REO (Avril) with a 2013 Cyclone on top a new coil... the coil that has been on that system is my longest lasting coil since I was born and was around the 1,9Ω mark and has served me very well for months!




I have a 0,67Ω on Kiera with Cyclone that I use for Mount Baker Vapor Extreme Ice which is not as pure (read powerful) as Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice... and I think a low coil like that would not be right for my precious Tropical Ice... so I gave it 7 wraps of 30g parallel to come out at 1,2Ω.

Ooooo so good! Happiness is a parallel coil! Kiera and Avril are ready for action!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zegee

First post here just did a quick wrap on my way out this morning 



Will give a report back later on the experience


----------



## Silver

Gauge, id, resistance?


----------



## Marzuq

Zegee said:


> First post here just did a quick wrap on my way out this morning
> View attachment 18128
> 
> 
> Will give a report back later on the experience



pretty neat coiling for a quick wrap on your way out. Working those samurai skills i see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Silver said:


> Gauge, id, resistance?


That was 24g 2 mm I'd 5-6 wraps should be .4 didn't check was in a hurry 

Latest build 
2.4 mm I'd
5-6 wraps 
24g twisted with 30g




Really enjoying this atty 
Going to build dual coils later


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> That was 24g 2 mm I'd 5-6 wraps should be .4 didn't check was in a hurry
> 
> Latest build
> 2.4 mm I'd
> 5-6 wraps
> 24g twisted with 30g
> View attachment 18183
> View attachment 18184
> 
> 
> Really enjoying this atty
> Going to build dual coils later


Great coiling on a great atomizer. Only one I know of with the air slits facing forward - perfect for the Reo. I love dual coils on there. Enjoy.


----------



## Zegee

Andre said:


> Great coiling on a great atomizer. Only one I know of with the air slits facing forward - perfect for the Reo. I love dual coils on there. Enjoy.


Thanks Andre I was fearful of the investment initially but to be honest happy I made it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Ok I couldn't resist fresh build 

All comments and critic welcome 






26g 2 mm I'd 6-7 wraps should measure .4️


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> Ok I couldn't resist fresh build
> 
> All comments and critic welcome
> View attachment 18209
> View attachment 18211
> View attachment 18212
> View attachment 18213
> 
> 
> 26g 2 mm I'd 6-7 wraps should measure .4️


Perfect coiling as always, Coil Master. Not so sure about the positioning of the coils though. If you position them like you did the single coil you build before those, the coils will be aligned with the air slits - not sure if that will be the case now? The air slits are off centre opposite the middle of the posts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Andre said:


> Perfect coiling as always, Coil Master. Not so sure about the positioning of the coils though. If you position them like you did the single coil you build before those, the coils will be aligned with the air slits - not sure if that will be the case now? The air slits are off centre opposite the middle of the posts.


i was a little sceptical about placement but coil sits perfectly in line with slits .
will definitly play around with it though . I do find duals are juice hogs so may go back to single 

thanks for the advise @Andre always welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> i was a little sceptical about placement but coil sits perfectly in line with slits .
> will definitly play around with it though . I do find duals are juice hogs so may go back to single
> 
> thanks for the advise @Andre always welcome


This is how I position mine. Of course your ID might too big to allow same. ID of mine is 1.5.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Zegee

Back to single coil seems to work for me



2mm I'd twisted 30g twisted with 24g

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

@Zegee, your coils are really good, so nice and neat
Well done and hoping you find your ideal setup
Vape up a storm


----------



## Zegee

Silver said:


> @Zegee, your coils are really good, so nice and neat
> Well done and hoping you find your ideal setup
> Vape up a storm


Lol thanx that's the plan


----------



## Alex

Zegee said:


> Back to single coil seems to work for me
> View attachment 18225
> 
> 
> 2mm I'd twisted 30g twisted with 24g



Awesome coil @Zegee, but I feel like I'm catching something from @Rob Fisher, that paint job........ I think you need to look at this thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-naked-reo.4312/

Because otherwise I am going to need to start taking pills too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip a month ago I would have said you have lost your mind if you said I was lung hitting and sub ohm'ing! I blame all you lunatics and the Atlantis tank!



Well, I predicted that you're gonna lose your mind as well and go sub-ohm, and I was right! hehehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just a heads up to the Cyclone lovers out there... my contact tells me that they are clearing stock and there are no plans for another run of Cyclones or Cyclopes's unless there is a large order from a retailer... so it appears that there is going to be a real shortage in the near future! I guess with all the new atties coming out and the human's always wanting something new to try the honeymoon period for Cyclones is over...

But if you are like me and still think a single coil in a Cyclone on a REO is still the very best vape know to man then make sure you get a Cyclone real soon because they will be Unicorns real soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Thanks for the heads up would still love a gold set

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zegee said:


> Thanks for the heads up would still love a gold set



There is no doubt that the gold Cyclops has to be the most beautiful device ever made!


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Just a heads up to the Cyclone lovers out there... my contact tells me that they are clearing stock and there are no plans for another run of Cyclones or Cyclopes's unless there is a large order from a retailer... so it appears that there is going to be a real shortage in the near future! I guess with all the new atties coming out and the human's always wanting something new to try the honeymoon period for Cyclones is over...
> 
> But if you are like me and still think a single coil in a Cyclone on a REO is still the very best vape know to man then make sure you get a Cyclone real soon because they will be Unicorns real soon!
> 
> View attachment 18814


Thanks for the heads up Skipper! A shame to see them go but i guess this RDA business is constantly changing, with a new product coming out all the time.

I wonder if there is a new RDA on the cards for VA?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> I wonder if there is a new RDA on the cards for VA?



There is indeed but I'm afraid it's still a secret... I guess they want to have stock ready to go before the cloners get a chance to see it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> There is indeed but I'm afraid it's still a secret... I guess they want to have stock ready to go before the cloners get a chance to see it.


I will be watching with great interest and excitement to see their next rda 

If the cyclone is anything to go by, I am sure they'll deliver something epic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DaRoach

Hi guys new to reo thing bit unsure about the build i got going 26gauge 2mm id check my build i would appreciate some input. Is it normal to have to squonk after two pulls? Oh yes and it ohms out at 0.8.


----------



## Alex

DaRoach said:


> Hi guys new to reo thing bit unsure about the build i got going 26gauge 2mm id check my build i would appreciate some input. Is it normal to have to squonk after two pulls? Oh yes and it ohms out at 0.8.


I guess it depends on how long those pulls are. For long 4/5 second ones it sounds about right. For shorter mouth to lung hits about 5/6.


----------



## Andre

DaRoach said:


> Hi guys new to reo thing bit unsure about the build i got going 26gauge 2mm id check my build i would appreciate some input. Is it normal to have to squonk after two pulls? Oh yes and it ohms out at 0.8.


Agree with @Alex above. What wicking material do you have in there? Maybe try an around 1.5 mm ID.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/289681-vv-reo-grand-i-26.html

"its not that hard. I use to *squonk with my ring finger or my middle finger (mostly my middle) fire with my thumb*_._ Until I developed my prefered thumb technique...

With the side of the mod facing you (battery side) I would use my middle finger to squonk and my thumb to fire, with pinkey underneith."

I use this method ^ and sqounk on the go


----------



## Marzuq

Shortage of cyclones... Now I feel dumb for letting one of mine go with my reo sale. But at least I still have Vexy sporting a cyclops and a cyclone cap on the bag


----------



## DaRoach

Thanks for the response guys im using Japanese cotton. Since re wicked using just tad bit more cotton so now its a bit better squonk n go method sounds good ill work on that @Alex . If i reduce the ID to 1.5mm what would be the benefits with relation to reo, Im used to much bigger coils on my Lemo or Veritas.


----------



## Alex

DaRoach said:


> Thanks for the response guys im using Japanese cotton. Since re wicked using just tad bit more cotton so now its a bit better squonk n go method sounds good ill work on that @Alex . If i reduce the ID to 1.5mm what would be the benefits with relation to reo, Im used to much bigger coils on my Lemo or Veritas.



I've never owned a cyclone, but for the Atomic and RM2 the flavour is more intense with a micro coil; 1.4-1.6mm: in my experience.


----------



## DaRoach

Alex said:


> I've never owned a cyclone, but for the Atomic and RM2 the flavour is more intense with a micro coil; 1.4-1.6mm: in my experience.


Oh so its for flavor Ill give it try at 1.5mm next build it also makes sense as the build deck is so tiny compared to what im used to.


----------



## Andre

DaRoach said:


> Thanks for the response guys im using Japanese cotton. Since re wicked using just tad bit more cotton so now its a bit better squonk n go method sounds good ill work on that @Alex . If i reduce the ID to 1.5mm what would be the benefits with relation to reo, Im used to much bigger coils on my Lemo or Veritas.


Also, the deck and chamber on the Cyclone is so small, for me big ID coils tend to heat up everything too much.


----------



## DaRoach

Andre said:


> Also, the deck and chamber on the Cyclone is so small, for me big ID coils tend to heat up everything too much.


Yes thanks it makes sense with that small chamber. Im really starting to like this setup. Also might be my imagination but battery life is better also I smoked on one battery the whole of yesterday might i attribute that to the smaller ID coils cause on my veritas definitely consume 2 vtc4's in one day.

Edit: VAPED not "smoked" LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

@DaRoach ive found that the ID and resistance affects the flavour I want. I am currently testing 2. 5mm ID @0.4ohms on my cyclops. Dual coil with afc open all the way. I only VM4 in my reo. For me this combination provides a nice warm vape. A little extra clouds. And it brings out more of the tobacco flavour. 

Whereas my usual setup is 2mm ID @0.6ohms and the vape is alot sweeter. More pronounced caramel taste. Not nearly as warm and the clouds acceptable. It's more of a vape in public setup.


----------



## DaRoach

Marzuq said:


> @DaRoach ive found that the ID and resistance affects the flavour I want. I am currently testing 2. 5mm ID @0.4ohms on my cyclops. Dual coil with afc open all the way. I only VM4 in my reo. For me this combination provides a nice warm vape. A little extra clouds. And it brings out more of the tobacco flavour.
> 
> Whereas my usual setup is 2mm ID @0.6ohms and the vape is alot sweeter. More pronounced caramel taste. Not nearly as warm and the clouds acceptable. It's more of a vape in public setup.


Yea im starting to get the hang of it awsome setup im using 2mm ID with 26G at 0.7 ohm really liking it i would like to dual coil it but for now im still getting used to the atomizer. Im not really a tobacco fan neither a desert fan my all time favorite juice is Castle Long.


----------



## Andre

DaRoach said:


> Yea im starting to get the hang of it awsome setup im using 2mm ID with 26G at 0.7 ohm really liking it i would like to dual coil it but for now im still getting used to the atomizer. Im not really a tobacco fan neither a desert fan my all time favorite juice is Castle Long.


Castle Long will rock you on duals in there! But, take your time and first get used to the atty. When you go dual coils, aim for around 0.6 ohms.


----------



## DaRoach

Andre said:


> Castle Long will rock you on duals in there! But, take your time and first get used to the atty. When you go dual coils, aim for around 0.6 ohms.


will do but as you said ill take some time to get to know the atty also the current bottle of castle long i have 18mg nic 12mg was sold out dont think it wise to dual that even single coil is kicking my ass

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

DaRoach said:


> Yes thanks it makes sense with that small chamber. Im really starting to like this setup. Also might be my imagination but battery life is better also I smoked on one battery the whole of yesterday might i attribute that to the smaller ID coils cause on my veritas definitely consume 2 vtc4's in one day.
> 
> Edit: VAPED not "smoked" LOL



Hi @DaRoach
You asking great questions about the effects of changing the diameter of the coil.

I am no expert on this but I have tried to think about it logically and there are a lot of other comments about this scattered on ECF. Just don't have them at hand.

Here is what I think as it pertains to the RM2, which as you know is a small size atomiser for the Reo and an excellent flavour producer:

The larger the ID, the cooler the temperature is in the centre of the coil. The smaller the ID, the hotter it is likely to get - at the same power of course. But the larger the ID, the more wicking material and the more juice you can carry.

If you are going to go very low in resistance, like around 0.4 or somewhere in that region, the power you are generating is about 40 Watts or thereabouts. At that level, I think you do need more juice flow, so a larger ID helps.

But say at 1 ohm - about 16 Watts, I think you need less juice, so a smaller ID is preferred to get the temperature as hot as possible because you don't have much power to start with anyway.

I am talking about compressed coils here where the wraps are touching, forming a cylinder around the wick.

I have noticed that at higher powers I can use a bigger diameter (say 1.8mm) and at "lower" powers the smaller ID 1.5mm coils work better for me. That is not to say that a 1.5mm small ID coil wont work at high power, I just think you may not have enough juice to give you enough puffs per squonk.

Its all related and of course the type of juice comes into it too.

I would say you need to experiment.

On battery life, just for reference, I get about 3 ml of the 6ml Grand bottle (about half a bottle) before the battery is down to about 3.8V and I can just start feeling that its not as strong as it was. But I can still vape another 1ml or so quite comfortably. At about 4ml it gets quite weak and I would only vape it like that if there was no other device loaded and I was in a pinch. Have done that many times right down to empty but the last 2ml is not that pleasant on some juices. This seems to be reasonably consistent even if I am on a 1 ohm coil or a 0.5 ohm para. Its just that the juice goes faster on the lower ohm coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DaRoach

Silver said:


> Hi @DaRoach
> You asking great questions about the effects of changing the diameter of the coil.
> 
> I am no expert on this but I have tried to think about it logically and there are a lot of other comments about this scattered on ECF. Just don't have them at hand.
> 
> Here is what I think as it pertains to the RM2, which as you know is a small size atomiser for the Reo and an excellent flavour producer:
> 
> The larger the ID, the cooler the temperature is in the centre of the coil. The smaller the ID, the hotter it is likely to get - at the same power of course. But the larger the ID, the more wicking material and the more juice you can carry.
> 
> If you are going to go very low in resistance, like around 0.4 or somewhere in that region, the power you are generating is about 40 Watts or thereabouts. At that level, I think you do need more juice flow, so a larger ID helps.
> 
> But say at 1 ohm - about 16 Watts, I think you need less juice, so a smaller ID is preferred to get the temperature as hot as possible because you don't have much power to start with anyway.
> 
> I am talking about compressed coils here where the wraps are touching, forming a cylinder around the wick.
> 
> I have noticed that at higher powers I can use a bigger diameter (say 1.8mm) and at "lower" powers the smaller ID 1.5mm coils work better for me. That is not to say that a 1.5mm small ID coil wont work at high power, I just think you may not have enough juice to give you enough puffs per squonk.
> 
> Its all related and of course the type of juice comes into it too.
> 
> I would say you need to experiment.
> 
> On battery life, just for reference, I get about 3 ml of the 6ml Grand bottle (about half a bottle) before the battery is down to about 3.8V and I can just start feeling that its not as strong as it was. But I can still vape another 1ml or so quite comfortably. At about 4ml it gets quite weak and I would only vape it like that if there was no other device loaded and I was in a pinch. Have done that many times right down to empty but the last 2ml is not that pleasant on some juices. This seems to be reasonably consistent even if I am on a 1 ohm coil or a 0.5 ohm para. Its just that the juice goes faster on the lower ohm coil.


Awsome explanation makes alot of sense and i can confirm about the battery my bottle was about half when i changed the battery witch i then later measured with a volt meter at 3.8v.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huffnpuff

Eish! Time to add a magnifier to my rebuilding kit...

Doing an ugly for my Nicoticket Got Cookie?. Coiled nice, fitted like a charm, tightened her up and got some weird firing or rather lack thereof....just sad


----------



## Alex

Are the legs in both holes?

Check it on the meter


----------



## Rob Fisher

You need one of these! They rock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> You need one of these! They rock!
> 
> View attachment 20255



I really need one of those, my eyesight is seriously taking strain these days.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

huffnpuff said:


> Eish! Time to add a magnifier to my rebuilding kit...
> 
> Doing an ugly for my Nicoticket Got Cookie?. Coiled nice, fitted like a charm, tightened her up and got some weird firing or rather lack thereof....just sad


Yip, looks like the one leg is just hanging there. And the outside edge of the coil looks as if it might touch the topcap.


----------



## huffnpuff

Andre said:


> Yip, looks like the one leg is just hanging there. And the outside edge of the coil looks as if it might touch the topcap.


haha, "Lighting was dim" and my eye's were playing tricks on me (  ) and I totally missed the negative post hole when I thought I was threading it just fine. It was only after fretting a bit that I noticed the free leg, hence the sunken positioning. Truly a DOH! moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes

After more than a month of neglect I gave the Reo and Cyclops an ultrasonic bath and decided to give it another run over the weekend, even took it to work today. Maybe I am not use to squonking anymore but man o man, I am either getting dry hits or I am over filling the attie with juice oozing out the air flow holes. I seriously think with the advent of RTA's the Reo is finally going to be a home machine from now on.


----------



## Andre

Robert Howes said:


> After more than a month of neglect I gave the Reo and Cyclops an ultrasonic bath and decided to give it another run over the weekend, even took it to work today. Maybe I am not use to squonking anymore but man o man, I am either getting dry hits or I am over filling the attie with juice oozing out the air flow holes. I seriously think with the advent of RTA's the Reo is finally going to be a home machine from now on.
> View attachment 21089


If you have dual coils in there, seems like you have the air slots facing incorrectly. Show us a picture of you coiling/wicking, maybe we can help.


----------



## Robert Howes

Any more forward and they will be touching the Cyclops.


----------



## Robert Howes




----------



## Andre

Robert Howes said:


> Any more forward and they will be touching the Cyclops.
> View attachment 21105





Robert Howes said:


> View attachment 21106


What I have found on the Cyclops is that the coil ID should not be bigger than 1.5 mm. As soon as the coils and wicking are too close to the air slits, you get the juice bridging and leaking from the slits. 
The air slits must be facing away from you as you vape, otherwise the juice collects at the air slit facing the ground and leaks and gurgles. The way I vape, one of the air slits on your build will be facing towards the ground.
Your wicking looks ok for me, but with bottom feeders less wicking is always better. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## Andre

My new Reo deserves a new coil and wick for its first workout. The golden Cyclops with pre-2014 deck was called in for duty. Dual coils, 1.6 mm ID, 8 wraps of 28g Kanthal came out to 0.45 ohms. 

Wicked with 2 mm ceramic wick






Juicing





Firing





Ready to vape





A heavenly vape!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

@Andre, that is just so classic!
Wish you well for the new Reo
Are you going to put a button cover on it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> @Andre, that is just so classic!
> Wish you well for the new Reo
> Are you going to put a button cover on it?


Thanks. Button - probably, waiting for a golden one. Which would look better the delrin black or an aluminium one to fit with the Fusion drip tip?


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Thanks. Button - probably, waiting for a golden one. Which would look better the delrin black or an aluminium one to fit with the Fusion drip tip?



Ok cool, a gold button would really be neat
Actually, silver or black would do just as well in my view

You know what, talking buttons, i have the black delrin button on Reo Black and I have always just loved the way it feels when firing. The shape is different. Just feels so good and easy to press. Very slight difference though, but i like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> My new Reo deserves a new coil and wick for its first workout. The golden Cyclops with pre-2014 deck was called in for duty. Dual coils, 1.6 mm ID, 8 wraps of 28g Kanthal came out to 0.45 ohms.



Oh WOW... doesn't get much better than that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh WOW... doesn't get much better than that!


Only better things are in Rob's Lounge

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Anyone had the orings on the deck break.One of mine just did and I've played with some I have here which are OK but not 100%,would like to know where I can get the correct ones.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Anyone had the orings on the deck break.One of mine just did and I've played with some I have here which are OK but not 100%,would like to know where I can get the correct ones.



Sorted!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorted!


Thanks Rob


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> My new Reo deserves a new coil and wick for its first workout. The golden Cyclops with pre-2014 deck was called in for duty. Dual coils, 1.6 mm ID, 8 wraps of 28g Kanthal came out to 0.45 ohms.
> 
> Wicked with 2 mm ceramic wick
> 
> 
> Juicing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firing
> 
> 
> Ready to vape
> 
> 
> A heavenly vape!



Wow @Andre, that coil setup is the neatest thing ever seen. picture perfect.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

In my excitement of getting Camila today I was in no condition to make a coil so I grabbed one of the premade coils I bought from VaporDNA some time back and stuck it in a Cyclone... the diameter was much wider than I normally make (I normally do a 1,5mm Coil)... it took quite a bit more rayon than I normally use and I have to say the vape was damn good... I need to experiement with different diameter coils now!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> In my excitement of getting Camila today I was in no condition to make a coil so I grabbed one of the premade coils I bought from VaporDNA some time back and stuck it in a Cyclone... the diameter was much wider than I normally make (I normally do a 1,5mm Coil)... it took quite a bit more rayon than I normally use and I have to say the vape was damn good... I need to experiement with different diameter coils now!
> 
> View attachment 23621



@Rob Fisher , not talking about the Cyclone, but just in general:

For me, the wider diameter coils seem to have a slightly denser and wetter tasting vape as opposed to the crispness of a 1.5mm. Also, the wider diameter coils take more wick, therefore more juice, so I think they are well paired with lower resistances and thicker wire.

As an example on my Blackbird flavour, just to illustrate :
26g wire with 2mm diameter single coil - at 0.7 ohms - gives me a warm, dense and wettish vape. Lovely rich flavour.

28g wire with 1.5mm diameter - at 0.9 ohms - is just so instant and crisp and delicious. The crispness does change the flavour slightly.

I actually prefer the crisper one for this juice. Obviously it has less power too, not just the diameter, but the whole setup seems better to me.

You need to experiment for youself, but I would guess that you will prefer the crisper vape on the menthol flavours too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> In my excitement of getting Camila today I was in no condition to make a coil so I grabbed one of the premade coils I bought from VaporDNA some time back and stuck it in a Cyclone... the diameter was much wider than I normally make (I normally do a 1,5mm Coil)... it took quite a bit more rayon than I normally use and I have to say the vape was damn good... I need to experiement with different diameter coils now!
> 
> View attachment 23621


Do you know what is the ID of those coils?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Do you know what is the ID of those coils?



I do now because I just took out my measuring goodie and checked them... they are 2,5mm in diameter Guru!


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I do now because I just took out my measuring goodie and checked them... they are 2,5mm in diameter Guru!



And what resistance Rob? 
You still enjoying the vape on it?


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I do now because I just took out my measuring goodie and checked them... they are 2,5mm in diameter Guru!


Then you might be able to screw the 3mm ceramic wick in there! Use a long piece. Torch the end part well, cut to an angle at the end, maybe wet the angled end a bit and screw-push in (more screw with gentle push), in the same direction as the coil wrap. Cut of the angled part and cut the other end to size. Best flavour from the ceramic will come after the first dry burn. 
Dry burn I do as follows. Ignite the juice on the wick with a flame. Let it burn out. Pulse dry burn and blow of any gunk. Now play a flame over any black parts on the wick - it will look as new.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Then you might be able to screw the 3mm ceramic wick in there! Use a long piece. Torch the end part well, cut to an angle at the end, maybe wet the angled end a bit and screw-push in (more screw with gentle push), in the same direction as the coil wrap. Cut of the angled part and cut the other end to size. Best flavour from the ceramic will come after the first dry burn.
> Dry burn I do as follows. Ignite the juice on the wick with a flame. Let it burn out. Pulse dry burn and blow of any gunk. Now play a flame over any black parts on the wick - it will look as new.



Roger that Guru! Will give it a go today!


----------



## hands

i made a new top cap for my Cyclone from briar wood.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## devdev

hands said:


> i made a new top cap for my Cyclone from briar wood.
> View attachment 27837
> View attachment 27838
> View attachment 27839



Damn nice bit of handy work there hands (excuse the pun).

Did you turn this on a lathe, and what do I need to do to get one of these from you? 

Seriously, this is so cool!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## hands

devdev said:


> Did you turn this on a lathe


i don't have a lathe and made it by hand. so it took way longer than it should have. i am working on getting a lathe for all these little fun tasks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

hands said:


> i made a new top cap for my Cyclone from briar wood.
> View attachment 27837
> View attachment 27838
> View attachment 27839


Oh dude that is awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

hands said:


> i made a new top cap for my Cyclone from briar wood.
> View attachment 27837
> View attachment 27838
> View attachment 27839


Beautiful work @hands - and here I thought the original was a pretty atty! Very minimalistic and just awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

hands said:


> i made a new top cap for my Cyclone from briar wood.
> View attachment 27837
> View attachment 27838
> View attachment 27839


Oh my hat thats beautiful 

Great work @hands

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Fantastic work @hands 

I wonder if the wood will enhance the flavour somewhat

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Superb @hands 

Would you say the internal dimensions are the same as a metal cyclone top cap?
Hows the vape?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Superb @hands
> 
> Would you say the internal dimensions are the same as a metal cyclone top cap?
> Hows the vape?



The wood is just for display and fits OVER the Cyclone Top Cap!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Great looking accessory @hands.

@Silver the wood "cover" can't affect the vape, except if the airflow is severely compromised.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## hands

it is a replacement top cap and not a cover. i did not treat the wood with anything because i was scared that it might dissolve in the juice. it did have a wood taste for a few minutes but either that's gone away or i got use to it. if the wood could pick up any flavor, it should pick up my adv soon. the juice also don't soak trough the wood. its been two days and no sign of juice getting trough.i will keep using it and see how it goes and if there is any changes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom

hands said:


> it is a replacement top cap and not a cover. i did not treat the wood with anything because i was scared that it might dissolve in the juice. it did have a wood taste for a few minutes but either that's gone away or i got use to it. if the wood could pick up any flavor, it should pick up my adv soon. the juice also don't soak trough the wood. its been two days and no sign of juice getting trough.i will keep using it and see how it goes and if there is any changes.



Let us know how long it takes until you start enjoying dry hits

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hands

i changed my wooden cyclone top cap by adding some sterling silver and made a cover for the normal cyclone top cap that just fits over the cap. made some corian bone drip tips(white) and some buffalo horn drip tips.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

hands said:


> View attachment 28092
> 
> i changed my wooden cyclone top cap by adding some sterling silver and made a cover for the normal cyclone top cap that just fits over the cap. made some corian bone drip tips(white) and some buffalo horn drip tips.


Stunning work!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

hands said:


> View attachment 28092
> 
> i changed my wooden cyclone top cap by adding some sterling silver and made a cover for the normal cyclone top cap that just fits over the cap. made some corian bone drip tips(white) and some buffalo horn drip tips.



That is just awesome.


----------



## hands

made a light color wood(reclaim wood don't know what it is) top cap for my cyclone with sterling silver and a corian bone drip tip.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

hands said:


> made a light color wood(reclaim wood don't know what it is) top cap for my cyclone with sterling silver and a corian bone drip tip.
> View attachment 28175


Ooh, @Rob Fisher is going to like that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gimme!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

Rob Fisher said:


> Gimme!


i will be making a cover if the wood is thick enough cause i think you might like it more.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

hands said:


> i will be making a cover if the wood is thick enough cause i think you might like it more.



Nope it's not.


----------



## hands

i didn't have a fusion drip tip, sooo boer maak n plan

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Alex

hands said:


> i didn't have a fusion drip tip, sooo boer maak n plan
> View attachment 30645



You're a true master @hands

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands

the many faces of my cyclone. the cyclone is my favorite atty to mod and use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

hands said:


> the many faces of my cyclone. the cyclone is my favorite atty to mod and use.
> 
> View attachment 30884
> View attachment 30885
> View attachment 30886
> View attachment 30887
> View attachment 30888



Chicken Bloody Dinner! Gimmie!


----------



## hands

My Cyclone got a new cap. This would look so cool on a white REO

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee

hands said:


> My Cyclone got a new cap. This would look so cool on a white REO
> View attachment 31516


Wow that looks spectacular! What material did you use for this, acrylic? Glass?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands

BumbleBee said:


> What material did you use for this, acrylic? Glass?


polyester if i remember correctly and the drip tip is Corian bone


----------



## DoubleD

hands said:


> My Cyclone got a new cap. This would look so cool on a white REO
> View attachment 31516



I agree and it just so happens that I have a white Reo  nudge nudge 



Beautiful work bud, I'm always looking forward to the outstanding work you do.
Soon I'll be contacting you about a Grand door or two

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

hands said:


> My Cyclone got a new cap. This would look so cool on a white REO
> View attachment 31516


Stunning work, as always.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Work of art @hands 
You are a master at this!
You are right, would look stunning on a white Reo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I say no more other than the following picture.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chatting to Tom at Catfish Atty Mods in the USA I have found out that he has a stock of 2013 Cyclones in storage in the Philippines! I have been hunting the 2103 decks for so long because I find them better than the 2104 Cyclones... I keep buying the replacements on ECF when they come up in the classies and they costs me around $75 - $80 mark... if I can find enough peeps in SA that want them and can place an order for 20 or more I can get them for around $60. Anyone interested?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

These are my favorite atties.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> Chatting to Tom at Catfish Atty Mods in the USA I have found out that he has a stock of 2013 Cyclones in storage in the Philippines! I have been hunting the 2103 decks for so long because I find them better than the 2104 Cyclones... I keep buying the replacements on ECF when they come up in the classies and they costs me around $75 - $80 mark... if I can find enough peeps in SA that want them and can place an order for 20 or more I can get them for around $60. Anyone interested?
> 
> View attachment 32102



What would then end +- cost be Skipper?


----------



## Rob Fisher

DoubleD said:


> What would then end +- cost be Skipper?



I'm guessing around the R750 to R800 mark.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jos

I have a strange problem with one of my Cyclones.

It seems as if it is not getting the same amount of power to the coil than I do on my other cyclone (same coil). Its the sort of loss in power that one would expect with a loose coil leg or post screw or perhaps even a flat battery. I have checked all the obvious things (coil legs/post screws/batteries) and no adjustment seems to make a difference.

I have tested the faulty Cyclone on other REOs and the result is the same so the problem is definitely with the atty and not the REO.

Anybody have an idea of what it could be?


----------



## Rob Fisher

I would have said a loose leg... I'm out of ideas @Jos

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Jos said:


> I have a strange problem with one of my Cyclones.
> 
> It seems as if it is not getting the same amount of power to the coil than I do on my other cyclone (same coil). Its the sort of loss in power that one would expect with a loose coil leg or post screw or perhaps even a flat battery. I have checked all the obvious things (coil legs/post screws/batteries) and no adjustment seems to make a difference.
> 
> I have tested the faulty Cyclone on other REOs and the result is the same so the problem is definitely with the atty and not the REO.
> 
> Anybody have an idea of what it could be?


I am stumped too. Wonder if it could be the insulator?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

@Rob Fisher, I'm taking a leap of faith based on your assertions that the cyclone is tops. 

If all goes well I'll have 2 cyclones soon. 
Currently I'm using 2 chalice iii clones which I'm in love with because of the flavour. 

The problem will soon be too many attys and not enough reos which can also be remedied

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> @Rob Fisher, I'm taking a leap of faith based on your assertions that the cyclone is tops.
> 
> If all goes well I'll have 2 cyclones soon.
> Currently I'm using 2 chalice iii clones which I'm in love with because of the flavour.
> 
> The problem will soon be too many attys and not enough reos which can also be remedied



It's an easy leap of faith... I own 10 Cyclones.


----------



## johan

Jos said:


> I have a strange problem with one of my Cyclones.
> 
> It seems as if it is not getting the same amount of power to the coil than I do on my other cyclone (same coil). Its the sort of loss in power that one would expect with a loose coil leg or post screw or perhaps even a flat battery. I have checked all the obvious things (coil legs/post screws/batteries) and no adjustment seems to make a difference.
> 
> I have tested the faulty Cyclone on other REOs and the result is the same so the problem is definitely with the atty and not the REO.
> 
> Anybody have an idea of what it could be?



As @Andre said; check the insulator first: Remove coil (and RDA from Reo), measure resistance over posts (whilst keeping the bottom feed channel "wet" with juice), it should read infinitive. If it doesn't, it might be a crack in the insulator.

If it's not the insulator, clean 510 threads as well as centre pin of RDA to a shine, might just be some carbon buildup.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> It's an easy leap of faith... I own 10 Cyclones.


Fair enough. 

Looks like only 1 cyclone for me. 
Just waiting for stock to be procured 

Tell me the cyclone posts and screws. ...do they rust after time? 
I'm seeing it in my rogue and chalice clones and it's driving me nuts.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Looks like only 1 cyclone for me.
> Just waiting for stock to be procured
> 
> Tell me the cyclone posts and screws. ...do they rust after time?
> I'm seeing it in my rogue and chalice clones and it's driving me nuts.



Nope... the Cyclone's don't rust!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Think I'll phone today to see how stock is looking because that's the best thing I have read all week!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> Think I'll phone today to see how stock is looking because that's the best thing I have read all week!


And do get the AFC top cap as well - can do both single and dual coils and fully adjustable air flow.


----------



## Christos

Andre said:


> And do get the AFC top cap as well - can do both single and dual coils and fully adjustable air flow.


Thanks @Andre.
Yes there was no stock of the silver AFC in jhb and the bf cyclone was in Durban anyways. 
The way I'm feeling I might just try and supress my dislike for gold or bronze anythings just to get this atty!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Thanks @Andre.
> Yes there was no stock of the silver AFC in jhb and the bf cyclone was in Durban anyways.
> The way I'm feeling I might just try and supress my dislike for gold or bronze anythings just to get this atty!



Get the Gold one... it doesn't tarnish like the Bronze... and if you have your heart set on Silver I have two and will swop for gold if you want.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Jos said:


> I have a strange problem with one of my Cyclones.
> 
> It seems as if it is not getting the same amount of power to the coil than I do on my other cyclone (same coil). Its the sort of loss in power that one would expect with a loose coil leg or post screw or perhaps even a flat battery. I have checked all the obvious things (coil legs/post screws/batteries) and no adjustment seems to make a difference.
> 
> I have tested the faulty Cyclone on other REOs and the result is the same so the problem is definitely with the atty and not the REO.
> 
> Anybody have an idea of what it could be?



Hi @Jos

Sorry for the late response, but I had a similar thing happen to me a while back with one of my RM2s.

Couldnt figure it out.

Then i took out the coil, gave it a good clean with rubbing alcohol and i took out the post screws and tried to clean inside the posts. And then the hot water in the sink treatment. Dried it all up, built a new coil and voila - working like it always used to.

I still dont know what was the problem but i did notice in the sink a small piece of kanthal wire about 2mm long, which must have come out of the RM2 when i was rinsing it and washing it. Dont ask me where that piece of wire was hiding but maybe that had something to do with the problem.

Anyhow, its all working now and has been firing beautifully for the last few weeks.

Maybe this would help you too

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jos

Thanks for your input @Silver - I also took the whole thing apart and put some compressed air into the post to blow out any gunk that may have collected in there.

On closer inspection I noticed that the actual screws had turned black at the bottom (probably juice build up) so gave them a good clean and scrub with scotchbrite and it seems to have done the trick.....touch wood.

I have ordered a new Cyclone and some reserve screws so i think my issues may very well be a thing of the past.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Great to hear @Jos
Hope it holds out

Now you got me wondering about the base of my post screws
Another task to add to my next pitstop -

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Get the Gold one... it doesn't tarnish like the Bronze... and if you have your heart set on Silver I have two and will swop for gold if you want.


Thank you for the kind offer @Rob Fisher.

the cyclone has landed in silver! I just need to pick it up sometime today.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

I'll just leave this here.

Thanks Vape Decadence!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> Thanks Vape Decadence!
> 
> View attachment 37498


Lovely, the sexiest atomizer around. Keep us updated. 

I have never liked the small one, but the Cyclone with AFC is one of my favourites. Used to only do dual coils in it, but on a tip from @KB_314 have done a single 2.5 mm coil with twisted 30g Kanthal at around 0.8 ohms - divine.


----------



## Christos

Andre said:


> Lovely, the sexiest atomizer around. Keep us updated.
> 
> I have never liked the small one, but the Cyclone with AFC is one of my favourites. Used to only do dual coils in it, but on a tip from @KB_314 have done a single 2.5 mm coil with twisted 30g Kanthal at around 0.8 ohms - divine.


Will do.

Sadly I'm only going to get home at around 9pm today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

First build. 
26 AWG kanthal A1
7 wraps 
2.5mm ID
.66 ohms
Cotton bacon v2 

First impressions. 
Crisp clear flavour tones and notes. 
Highly pronounced flavour while seemingly making the vape less harsh. 
Air flow is more than adequate with many options. 

I'll give more feedback as time goes by but I must say that this atty is worth the money and looks and feels like a solid reliable reo companion for many years to come. 

Cannot go wrong or fault @Rob Fisher on his well placed love for the cyclone. 

So far I can't see using this atty without the fusion drip tip. It feels like it's missing something without it.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

With tanks I would notice a "gym bag/old sock taste" after 7 days of use. 
When initially moving exclusively to RDA's I noticed this taste about 3 days in. 

I always wondered why oom Rob re-wicked his cyclones daily. I personally thought it was overkill. 
I now see the method in the madness rather than the madness in the method. 

I noticed a drop in the flavour about 5pm today about 20 hours since my last build last night as in the post before this. 

Being a new RDA I am trying something new.

Ribbon kanthal, I think 28 AWG
2.5mm ID 
4 wraps
1.2ohms
Cotton bacon v2 wrapped around the post. 

Still waiting for the cotton taste to dissipate, yes cotton bacon has a taste and it dissapear, but flavour seems on par as a micro coil. 

Some notes of the juice are muted but I suspect it's because of the rise in ohms. On that note some tones are more pronounced that weren't there on the normal kanthal build.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I wash my atty daily (quick warm water and soap) and re-wick. Can't handle older wick than a day old one. 

Takes 5 minutes and your juice always tastes as it should.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I wash my atty daily (quick warm water and soap) and re-wick. Can't handle older wick than a day old one.
> 
> Takes 5 minutes and your juice always tastes as it should.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I thought I'd be ok with another cyclone I. E. One for each reo. 
Looks like I'm going to need 3 more! 
A backup built and ready to be swapped out.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Christos said:


> I thought I'd be ok with another cyclone I. E. One for each reo.
> Looks like I'm going to need 3 more!
> A backup built and ready to be swapped out.



Lol.... lucky man. The more the merrier.

Those Cyclone's are sexy, and look of extremely good quality. I only lung-hit though, so unfortunately not for me. Seems like the best atty's for Reos are mouth-to-lung ones


----------



## Rob Fisher

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol.... lucky man. The more the merrier.
> 
> Those Cyclone's are sexy, and look of extremely good quality. I only lung-hit though, so unfortunately not for me. Seems like the best atty's for Reos are mouth-to-lung ones



Lung hitter is the Stumpy... it's awesome! Thump on it's way.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> Lung hitter is the Stumpy... it's awesome! Thump on it's way.



Ooh this thing...




Looks like the same airflow as the Derringer, which is the most perfect airflow I've found, for my liking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Tried a dual coil in the cyclone and the flavour was good just didn't enjoy the heat the atty generated. 


Back on the single coil because it just works great. 
I'm done toying with the atty.
26 AWG 
2.5mm ID 
6 or 7 wraps seems to be the sweet spot for my juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> Tried a dual coil in the cyclone and the flavour was good just didn't enjoy the heat the atty generated.
> View attachment 37687
> 
> Back on the single coil because it just works great.
> I'm done toying with the atty.
> 26 AWG
> 2.5mm ID
> 6 or 7 wraps seems to be the sweet spot for my juices.
> View attachment 37686


Yeah, in dual coils I stay with a around 1.5 mm ID.


----------



## Christos

Flavour beast build! 
All I remember is this is ribbon kanthal. 

Twisted manually. 
7 wraps I think. 
2.5 mm ID.
1.2 ohms.
Cotton bacon v2.

Gets slightly hot but when you alternate reos it's good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> Flavour beast build!
> All I remember is this is ribbon kanthal.
> 
> Twisted manually.
> 7 wraps I think.
> 2.5 mm ID.
> 1.2 ohms.
> Cotton bacon v2.
> 
> Gets slightly hot but when you alternate reos it's good.
> View attachment 38165


That is a work of art!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands

I was playing with the idea to make a top airflow gold cap for my Cyclone, i need to make one that has adjustable airflow.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

hands said:


> I was playing with the idea to make a top airflow gold cap for my Cyclone, i need to make one that has adjustable airflow.
> View attachment 38588



This is a N2H! This could be what we have been looking for our whole lives! Cyclone flavour but without the leaking from the over squonking brigade!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

hands said:


> I was playing with the idea to make a top airflow gold cap for my Cyclone, i need to make one that has adjustable airflow.
> View attachment 38588


@hands, when will this become available for order? 

Driving and squonking the cyclone is a pain in the nether region!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Cyclone is the only Atty do date, that is not top air flow, that I have no issues with over squonking. That is on a standard air hole, pretty damn small and won't leak easily.


----------



## Christos

Viper_SA said:


> Cyclone is the only Atty do date, that is not top air flow, that I have no issues with over squonking. That is on a standard air hole, pretty damn small and won't leak easily.


I'm preferring the AFC top cap so the whole is a lot bigger.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## hands

Christos said:


> @hands, when will this become available for order?


i am still testing some ideas and it should be ready soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's Dremel time for some of the new Cyclones!


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> It's Dremel time for some of the new Cyclones!
> View attachment 39077


Hi @Rob Fisher 

I am thinking of getting myself a dremel kit. 

Which one would you say is the best to buy?


----------



## Andre

SAVapeGear said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher
> 
> I am thinking of getting myself a dremel kit.
> 
> Which one would you say is the best to buy?


I got the Dremel 3000 on @andro's recommendation. Works great.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> It's Dremel time for some of the new Cyclones!
> View attachment 39077


What are you doing with the dremmel @Rob Fisher? 



SAVapeGear said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher
> 
> I am thinking of getting myself a dremel kit.
> 
> Which one would you say is the best to buy?


I would go with the dremmel 4000 or the dremmel 8400 cordless one. 

Depends on how long you would use it for. I find cordless tools wonderful for portability. Just get extra batteries if you plan on doing a lot of time with it.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher
> 
> I am thinking of getting myself a dremel kit.
> 
> Which one would you say is the best to buy?



I'm not a power tool expert but the one I got works just fine!


----------



## Viper_SA

I'm currently running 28G, single coil at 7 wraps and 1.8mm ID. Just playing with coil position a bit. Do you guys put the coil exactly in line with the airflow hole, slightly below or above the airflow hole?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Viper_SA said:


> I'm currently running 28G, single coil at 7 wraps and 1.8mm ID. Just playing with coil position a bit. Do you guys put the coil exactly in line with the airflow hole, slightly below or above the airflow hole?



Having the coil as low and as close to the outside edge works best for me.


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Having the coil as low and as close to the outside edge works best for me.


I'm going to try this.

I position the coil to be above the airhole so airflow hits the base of the coil and also flows between the posts.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Rob Fisher said:


> Having the coil as low and as close to the outside edge works best for me.



Thanks uncle Rob. So should I leave the coil parallel to the posts, or at a slight horizontal angle to try and match the contour of the top cap?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks uncle Rob. So should I leave the coil parallel to the posts, or at a slight horizontal angle to try and match the contour of the top cap?



I leave mine Parallel.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> I'm currently running 28G, single coil at 7 wraps and 1.8mm ID. Just playing with coil position a bit. Do you guys put the coil exactly in line with the airflow hole, slightly below or above the airflow hole?



Hi @Viper_SA , i am not a cyclone expert but its very similar to the RM2

Have done quite a bit of testing on the RM2 on coil position and this is what I found

- for more flavour, the coil needs to be closer to the edge of the atty and lower down
- for more throat hit, the coil should go higher up and slightly more towards the centre

For my preference on the RM2, I put it close to the edge (to get good flavour) and a bit higher than the airhole (to get more throat hit). Bottom of my coil is about in line with the top half of the airhole

The movements i am talking about here are quite small. 1 or 2mm can make quite a big difference

Not sure if the Cyclone is the same, but I would say the same effects would hold true

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher
> 
> I am thinking of getting myself a dremel kit.
> 
> Which one would you say is the best to buy?


My bad. The cordless one is the 8200 / 8220 and not the 8400 as previously stated.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I bought a Torqcraft model and it works quite well and can use Dremel bits. It's taken quite a hammering to date with no issues

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Christos

Viper_SA said:


> I bought a Torqcraft model and it works quite well and can use Dremel bits. It's taken quite a hammering to date with no issues


I mainly buy bosch blue tools. I would buy makita but I can't afford the all the power tools in one shot. 
Let me explain. If you buy makita cordless, you buy the charger and batteries separately. 
That being said, you buy 4 batteries and all your tools use the same batteries. So an angle grinder, drill, oscillating multitool and rotary tool will probably never be used at the same time. 

Every few years they upgrade the machines with new battery packs and new battery technology and you struggle to find tools that fit your batteries. Older batteries are not usually the problem. 

Hence I don't have 30k I want to part with and buy all the tools I'll ever need right now.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The legendary Cyclone get's a new lease on life with the @hands Solid Silver Cap with Corian Bone top air flow design!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> The legendary Cyclone get's a new lease on life with the @hands Solid Silver Cap with Corian Bone top air flow design!
> View attachment 39220
> View attachment 39221
> View attachment 39222
> View attachment 39223


How does it vape cuboard to the normal top cap? 
Any excessive heat issues? 
I'm going to need one of these @hands

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> How does it vape cuboard to the normal top cap?
> Any excessive heat issues?
> I'm going to need one of these @hands



Just started playing with it... the vape is a lot more airy and this may open the bottom feed squonkers to other juices for me at last... it's looks really beautiful and the fact that I can over squonk without leaks is awesome! There are no heat issues... I have never really had a heat issue with my Cyclones... the Tropical Ice is not as intense with the airflow but still outstanding... I'm going to ask @hands to make me some more with less airflow and some with more airflow... or a version with variable airflow! 

Have I said lately how much I'm enjoying this vape journey! There is always something new to play with!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

1.8mm, 28G, 9wraps. Playing with coil sizes at work tonight. 1.8mm seems the best fit for me. Tried 1.4mm, 1.5mm, 2mm and 2.5mm as well. Between 6 and 9 wraps on 1.8mm seems to be my sweet spot for tobacco juices.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Viper_SA said:


> 1.8mm, 28G, 9wraps. Playing with coil sizes at work tonight. 1.8mm seems the best fit for me. Tried 1.4mm, 1.5mm, 2mm and 2.5mm as well. Between 6 and 9 wraps on 1.8mm seems to be my sweet spot for tobacco juices.
> 
> View attachment 39297


Nicely done. About .8 ohms? 

What work do you do?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

I'm getting a slight burnt taste with a 2mm ID.
Thought the heat would be better with a smaller ID.


For 1 second vapes no burnt taste. 
Think I'm going back to 2.5mm ID with the air hole below the coil. 
The coil being higher up seems to give better airflow with the stock cyclone top cap. 
The heat I'm just assuming it's the SS because at 10 wraps I'm getting .5 ohms.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I also get better airflow with the coil above the air hole, but less flavor.


----------



## Christos

Viper_SA said:


> I also get better airflow with the coil above the air hole, but less flavor.


I find the flavour to be the same. 
It's not very high but air comes in below the coil not hitting the coil .

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

Oh bugger. Now in going to have to try 2.5 mm ID below the airhole.
Thanks for giving me extra work @Viper_SA.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

Pitstopping the reos today now seems like such a bad decision! 
Think I'm going to soak them for another hour before the toothbrush comes out for a scrub and rinse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viper_SA

What's causing the bubbles?


----------



## blujeenz

Viper_SA said:


> What's causing the bubbles?



Probably Milton, baby bottle steriliser, if its safe for baby its safe for Reo's.


----------



## Christos

Bicarbonate of soda with vinegar and warm water.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Talking about Cyclones... The Dremel is out and I opened the air holes to 1,6mm on three Cyclones, one Viper, one Hornet and one PDA! MacGyver big time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## hands

Christos said:


> For 1 second vapes no burnt taste.
> Think I'm going back to 2.5mm ID with the air hole below the coil.
> The coil being higher up seems to give better airflow with the stock cyclone top cap.
> The heat I'm just assuming it's the SS because at 10 wraps I'm getting .5 ohms.



Beautiful picture

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands

0.5 ohm with the air coming in from the top on the short wicked side, it makes clouds.I wanna try a cap with dual top airflow and see how that would work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Rob Fisher said:


> Talking about Cyclones... The Dremel is out and I opened the air holes to 1,6mm on three Cyclones, one Viper, one Hornet and one PDA! MacGyver big time!
> View attachment 39382



I need a Viper, lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Viper_SA said:


> I need a Viper, lol



Hehehe I wondered how long that would take.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I saw a Cyclone (Rob's) for the first time. Surprisingly small, and so beautiful. 
Pity it won't suit my vape style.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I saw a Cyclone (Rob's) for the first time. Surprisingly small, and so beautiful.
> Pity it won't suit my vape style.


The afc cap is wonderful for your stye of vaping. 
If you want I'll show you clouds for days. 

Dint be fooled by the small air hole. 

Flavour for days too!

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Spydro

My two first higher end authentic bf atty's were 2013 Cyclones bought used off classifieds. Have lots of high end bf atty's now, but the Cyclones are still as they were from the start, great flavor atty's. They reside on a couple of 2014 '650 Woodvil's.

Old picture...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> My two first higher end authentic bf atty's were 2013 Cyclones bought used off classifieds. Have lots of high end bf atty's now, but the Cyclones are still as they were from the start, great flavor atty's. They reside on a couple of 2014 '650 Woodvil's.
> 
> Old picture...


Such beautiful mods. 
I own 4 cyclones and it's still my daily atty on the woodvil. I guess I really only use 1 cyclone and have 3 spares! 
I've tried other attys but the cyclone is the best in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Love the Woodvil on the right. Man that's gorgeous 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Spydro said:


> My two first higher end authentic bf atty's were 2013 Cyclones bought used off classifieds. Have lots of high end bf atty's now, but the Cyclones are still as they were from the start, great flavor atty's. They reside on a couple of 2014 '650 Woodvil's.
> 
> Old picture...


Stunning. My Cyclops resides on my JB squonker.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> Such beautiful mods.
> I own 4 cyclones and it's still my daily atty on the woodvil. I guess I really only use 1 cyclone and have 3 spares!
> I've tried other attys but the cyclone is the best in my opinion.
> View attachment 47873


@Christos ,beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

All Cyclone sized decks! Small atties rock! *Cyclones*, Hornet's and Divo's Baby!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> All Cyclone sized decks! Small atties rock! *Cyclones*, Hornet's and Divo's Baby!
> View attachment 47874


Please Oom Rob, stop it, you temp me to visit the online vape shops

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hands

fantastic selection @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Christos said:


> Such beautiful mods.
> I own 4 cyclones and it's still my daily atty on the woodvil. I guess I really only use 1 cyclone and have 3 spares!
> I've tried other attys but the cyclone is the best in my opinion.
> View attachment 47873





Andre said:


> Stunning. My Cyclops resides on my JB squonker.



I see that you both use a Fusion on your Cyclone, so assume you MTL. One of my 2013's came with a Fusion. But even though the air intakes on both of my two Cyclones were already drilled out larger when I bought them (approximately 2mm & 2.75mm), the Fusion is just too restricted for my long DLH's. I use a lot of air, so XL wide bore DT's work better for my draw style.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

I've recently (re)fallen in love with my cyclone. I had one with an afc cap, but I found the flavour lacking compared to other atty options. I then got one with a standard cap and the flavour was very, very good but the vape was too restricted - like the thing wanted to shout but couldn't.

So I did the goldilocks thing and drilled the standard cap out. Very tidy vape now with a chuff-ish dt (or at least as much as the little fella can manage).




The afc cap gave bigger clouds, especially with beefier duals, but this thing with a nice tiger wire coil coming in at, say, .4 ohms continues to impress.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre

Spydro said:


> I see that you both use a Fusion on your Cyclone, so assume you MTL. One of my 2013's came with a Fusion. But even though the air intakes on both of my two Cyclones were already drilled out larger when I bought them (approximately 2mm & 2.75mm), the Fusion is just too restricted for my long DLH's. I use a lot of air, so XL wide bore DT's work better for my draw style.


MTL all the way, does not matter the air or the power! Of course the Cyclone is plain ugly without the Fusion drip tip

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wow that's a big air hole on a Cyclone!  Time to experiment some more!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow that's a big air hole on a Cyclone!  Time to experiment some more!



Rob watch your hands
Macguyver Dremel here we come

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow that's a big air hole on a Cyclone!  Time to experiment some more!



3mm. You know how some auto manufacturers tune the exhaust to get the right engine note? This one sounds like a Maserati. Drinks the juice like one, too.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> I see that you both use a Fusion on your Cyclone, so assume you MTL. One of my 2013's came with a Fusion. But even though the air intakes on both of my two Cyclones were already drilled out larger when I bought them (approximately 2mm & 2.75mm), the Fusion is just too restricted for my long DLH's. I use a lot of air, so XL wide bore DT's work better for my draw style.


Funny enough I do restricted direct lung hits with the fusion cap. I have drilled the cyclone caps to 1.5mm diameters (by hand) and they are perfect but I don't use them because ib use 2.5mm ID coils of stainless steel and the cap just gets too hot. 
I do tend to vape for extended periods of time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Spydro

The larger drilled out intakes in these Cyclones work quite well for my draws. Most of the builds I use in them are with 3mm RxW (so approx 2.5mm ID coils).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Spydro said:


> The larger drilled out intakes in these Cyclones work quite well for my draws. Most of the builds I use in them are with 3mm RxW (so approx 2.5mm ID coils).


Ah, another RxW fan. I only use RxW, but difficult to get here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Sometime's I think about just using 3mm RxW exclusively (not much of a fan of the 2mm so seldom us what I have of it except in a Chalice II. But I also really like my huge pulled and rolled wicks that hold a lot more joose for my long DLH's too, so I do a lot of builds with them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> Sometime's I think about just using 3mm RxW exclusively (not much of a fan of the 2mm so seldom us what I have of it except in a Chalice II. But I also really like my huge pulled and rolled wicks that hold a lot more joose for my long DLH's too, so I do a lot of builds with them.


I personally loved the chalice for restricted lung hits and the fact that it never leaked. Twas a slight hassle to build and test as the damn thing was a hot spring destroyer!

My only regret is that I never got an original chalice, I have(had) 2 clone chalices but the damn posts rusted after like 2 uses. Hence I am now a firm believer that anything clone is a piece of garbage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Spydro

Buying clones was an early lesson learned for me when I first started vaping. So I avoid them if at all possible. China cloned the 150 USD Chalice III for something like $10 a copy. I have 1 authentic Chalice II, 6 authentic Chalice III's and a CIII clone that was gifted to me to determine if there were easy differences between them were hopefully visible in a picture so folks wouldn't get burned paying for authentic and getting clones. They are very easy to tell apart BTW. It was also used as the vehicle to mod for my LDLH's before trying it on my authentic CIII's. That project was only marginally successful though without the use of a machine shop at my disposal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I was desperate to get a Chalice and eventually managed to get an authentic but hated it from the start... and the clones were just awful! I just never managed to get a good vape out of it have been bummed ever since having paid a fortune for it...


----------



## Spydro

As a dedicated LDLH vaper the Chalice is an iffy, tootle puffer atty. Even so I managed to find builds for mine for specific liquids that delivered acceptable flavor when they are used on the mini metal and wood Reos. In fact 3 new STD Mini 2.1's, 2 new Mini 1.0's and a couple of 14500 Woodvil's were bought with the Chalice atty's in mind. I do have to take slow, long draws on them to get enough vapor to carry enough flavor for me. But they are doable when I want to use a small package Reo. Expensive? D-straight. I have what would amount to almost 18,000 R in 7 Chalice atty's alone, plus the cost of the 7 Reos they run on. In a way brain dead since I don't use them much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Never warmed up the Chalice, myself. I think Spydro is onto something when he says the flavour is there with enough vaper inhaled. My short-ish vapes just never seemed to bring any life to the setup. Even when I found a juice and build that hit reasonably well, it was still outpaced by the same build and juice in other similar atties.

I know it comes down to my vaping parameters and preferences as the CH is adored by many, but I just couldn't find a good fit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

It'll never happen with one of my Chalice atty's. But all this talking about the Cyclones has me thinking about putting one of my drilled out 2013's on a P67. With it and a LG HG2 3000mAh batt that's a ticket for a lot of serious clouds of flavor rich vaper on what is quickly becoming a favored Reo model. If it flies and wins me over I might put another one on another p67 as well and loose a Manta or two and/or Rouge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> It'll never happen with one of my Chalice atty's. But all this talking about the Cyclones has me thinking about putting one of my drilled out 2013's on a P67. With it and a LG HG2 3000mAh batt that's a ticket for a lot of serious clouds of flavor rich vaper on what is quickly becoming a favored Reo model. If it flies and wins me over I might put another one on another p67 as well and loose a Manta or two and/or Rouge.



Yes do it @Spydro! Do it now! Cyclones Rock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes do it @Spydro! Do it now! Cyclones Rock!



Very strong possibility, they don't get used much where they are. 

I've rebuilt the drilled out NoGain Mesh this AM, tried my DIY Coconut Ice and DIY Spearmint Ice both in it, and they are both definitely doable in this atty with this build. They don't really have a Reo they are dedicated to other than a couple of 14500 Woodvil's running Chalice II and III atty's. So the NoGain with either joose could be another strong possibility for the P67's. I've also got 6 new for me NET extracts mixed/fast aged and ready for the test trials that if any tickle my toes will need atty's and Reos as well. 

Sheesh, the guy who did cut way back on ADV's still has way too many of them, with some new possibilities in the wings. In part what I get for diving back into DIY deeper than it had been. There's always that greener grass on the other side to seek out.

(Wowza... just got another shipping notice from Reosmods. That means by Friday noon I'll need to have the atty figured out.)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I've recently (re)fallen in love with my cyclone. I had one with an afc cap, but I found the flavour lacking compared to other atty options. I then got one with a standard cap and the flavour was very, very good but the vape was too restricted - like the thing wanted to shout but couldn't.
> 
> So I did the goldilocks thing and drilled the standard cap out. Very tidy vape now with a chuff-ish dt (or at least as much as the little fella can manage).
> 
> View attachment 48081
> 
> 
> The afc cap gave bigger clouds, especially with beefier duals, but this thing with a nice tiger wire coil coming in at, say, .4 ohms continues to impress.


Do you MTL or DLH?

I love the look of the smaller atty's, but DLH is most comfortable for me. Which is why I always have to go for the 22mm atty's which are generally better suited.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

rogue zombie said:


> Do you MTL or DLH?
> 
> I love the look of the smaller atty's, but DLH is most comfortable for me. Which is why I always have to go for the 22mm atty's which are generally better suited.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I go both ways (leave it alone, people).

I tend to MTL in the mornings, with juices that have some coolness to them (spearmint, wintergreen, etc.). During the shank of the day, it's DL all the way, and at night it's either or both, depending on mood.

I can DL my drilled cyclone. Likewise, a modded viper I have plus a couple other sub-22mm atties (O-16, Nuppin', Atomic).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I go both ways (leave it alone, people).
> 
> I tend to MTL in the mornings, with juices that have some coolness to them (spearmint, wintergreen, etc.). During the shank of the day, it's DL all the way, and at night it's either or both, depending on mood.
> 
> I can DL my drilled cyclone. Likewise, a modded viper I have plus a couple other sub-22mm atties (O-16, Nuppin', Atomic).


This is a safe room. If you need to elaborate
I can only MTL for a few minutes, then I need a big ol' filling of the lungs.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

But truth be told, I'd love a Reo just for really strong tobaccos, where I'd favour MTL.

Cyclone would be the ticket.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

I actually really liked the chalice. 
Small form factor. Excellent battery life and exellent juice consumption. I cold use the chalice with 1 reo and 1 bottle and 1 battery for 2 days. Also virtually leak proof. 

Only thing that annoyed me was the small build which I got right every time with ribbon kanthal. IF the posts had holes it would be a winner for me. Also I didn't like when the chamber flooded due to oversquonking and there was that gurgling. 
I did direct hits with the chalice even though it was restricted. 
I enjoyed it until the damn negative posts showed rust after use. 
The cyclone on the other hand is an easy build with no dropped hot springs and just down right a flavour beast with the least amount of tinkering. 

Perfect for a day. 1 bottle and 1 battery and a .5 ohm coil takes me a full day of use with a refill at about 10pm with a rewick and then I use it till about 2am and then the whole next day.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## hands

Modded Cyclone's is my favorite atty's to use.
It all started by just drilling the air hole bigger, then i made some wooden caps and covers.



some beauty ring because i did not have the fusion tip



then i started to DL and needed more air and drilled the air hole even bigger but ran into a problem when pressing to hard on the bottle and had to move the air hole to the top.



i still have some MTL caps that i moved the air hole up to the top where the fusion drip tip would sit on, works great by moving your coil all the way up. i still use them now and again when i want to MTL




my current cap is a dual top air flow cap with roughly 4mm holes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos

I found the perfect hole size was 1.5 mm because the juice wouldn't seep out. 
I occasionally over squonk with the afc cap. 

My issues is 2.5mm ID stainless steel coils get too hot with the standard cap. 
The atty gets too hot for my liking or my lips comfort level. 

That said the airflow is sufficient with the normal cap but I need that extra airflow to keep the coil and atty cooler. 
I haven't noticed any difference in flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

hands said:


> Modded Cyclone's is my favorite atty's to use.
> It all started by just drilling the air hole bigger, then i made some wooden caps and covers.
> View attachment 48394
> 
> 
> some beauty ring because i did not have the fusion tip
> View attachment 48395
> 
> 
> then i started to DL and needed more air and drilled the air hole even bigger but ran into a problem when pressing to hard on the bottle and had to move the air hole to the top.
> View attachment 48396
> 
> 
> i still have some MTL caps that i moved the air hole up to the top where the fusion drip tip would sit on, works great by moving your coil all the way up. i still use them now and again when i want to MTL
> View attachment 48397
> 
> 
> 
> my current cap is a dual top air flow cap with roughly 4mm holes.



These are very cool.

You're the mad modder who hooked Rob up with his one-of-a-kind avril, yes? If so, I salute you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Christos said:


> I actually really liked the chalice.
> Small form factor. Excellent battery life and exellent juice consumption. I cold use the chalice with 1 reo and 1 bottle and 1 battery for 2 days. Also virtually leak proof.
> 
> Only thing that annoyed me was the small build which I got right every time with ribbon kanthal. IF the posts had holes it would be a winner for me. Also I didn't like when the chamber flooded due to oversquonking and there was that gurgling.
> I did direct hits with the chalice even though it was restricted.
> I enjoyed it until the damn negative posts showed rust after use.
> The cyclone on the other hand is an easy build with no dropped hot springs and just down right a flavour beast with the least amount of tinkering.
> 
> Perfect for a day. 1 bottle and 1 battery and a .5 ohm coil takes me a full day of use with a refill at about 10pm with a rewick and then I use it till about 2am and then the whole next day.




Some of the cons are easy enough to get past. The cure for over squonking you already have... it's in your hands.  
I don't understand how folks still drop hot springs when it is so easy to avoid them. Get an ohm checker, and use it, for every build with the atty cap on before you put it on a mod and fire it.

For ribbon wire using non resistance wire tails (NR) on the coils would open up a lot of new possibilities for it in the Chalice (other small atty's). When I first started using NR wire for NR-R-NR coils about 2.5 years ago and I just twisted them. But I used a bunch of By Leo Sophia RTA's for tanks then and their eBaron drippers that both require NR-R-NR coils. So I bought a Zapper V2 wire welder. With it I made up 100 ready wires in no time. It turned out to be a whim buy that I never used again though because I stopped using my ProVari's and so all the top gear I had bought for them. The Zapper cost 100 USD at the time from MEV MODS in the UK, no idea if they are still available.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> Some of the cons are easy enough to get past. The cure for over squonking you already have... it's in your hands.
> I don't understand how folks still drop hot springs when it is so easy to avoid them. Get an ohm checker, and use it, for every build with the atty cap on before you put it on a mod and fire it.
> 
> For ribbon wire using non resistance wire tails (NR) on the coils would open up a lot of new possibilities for it in the Chalice (other small atty's). When I first started using NR wire for NR-R-NR coils about 2.5 years ago and I just twisted them. But I used a bunch of By Leo Sophia RTA's for tanks then and their eBaron drippers that both require NR-R-NR coils. So I bought a Zapper V2 wire welder. With it I made up 100 ready wires in no time. It turned out to be a whim buy that I never used again though because I stopped using my ProVari's and so all the top gear I had bought for them. The Zapper cost 100 USD at the time from MEV MODS in the UK, no idea if they are still available.


Never dropped a spring with the chalice

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Spydro said:


> Get an ohm checker, and use it, for every build *with the atty cap on* before you put it on a mod and fire it.



Bolded the reason so many people drop a spring with atties like the chalice. Such a tiny build deck, no grace space for coil tails - an avoidable, but common problem ensues.


----------



## Christos

I dropped a spring in the reo when cleaning and polishing it forgetting to put the delerin insert in. 
Put a bottle and battery in and wondering why I was hearing the atty fire and the battery getting really hot

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Petrus

Good Morning Guys. Where can I find some decent grub screws for the Cyclone Atty. I of mine is almost gone, and the other one on its way. Thanks.


----------



## Lushen

I ordered my spare grubs from Vapedecadence.

Check if they still have stock or give them a ring.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

@Petrus, fat daddy has grub screw and I suspect they may fit the cyclone and nuppin. I'm a bit busy this morning but I'll check and confirm with you.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

@Petrus 
If you want check the nuppin thread page 12. I have to get back to work.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

@Petrus the m2 screws look like they will fit a cyclone and a nuppin we might just need to file them down to size because they may be too long.
I'm going to get a set or 2 so if you want to, ill let you know if they work.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

Also @Petrus, the ones vapedecadence advertises are Philips head screws and not the hex key type you see in the description on their site.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> Also @Petrus, the ones vapedecadence advertises are Philips head screws and not the hex key type you see in the description on their site.


@Christos, can you please send me the link to that screws. I can't seem to find them...lol


----------



## Viper_SA

The M2 hex keys on FT work perfect on Cyclones.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> @Christos, can you please send me the link to that screws. I can't seem to find them...lol



http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/cyclone-screws/ 

http://www.fatdaddyvapes.com/shop.html
Just search grub screws.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

@Silver, these builds work for me. 26 awg SS. 2.5mm ID 6 to 8 Wraps. 

The pics are self explanatory me thinks. 
I like the airflow to hit below the coil and I tend to leave one end of the wick long. 
Also I've included the 2014 deck as well as the 2013 deck.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks very much @Christos !
Super photos
I will make a note to try this and let you know
In the 2nd pic, the coil looks like its touching the one post


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks very much @Christos !
> Super photos
> I will make a note to try this and let you know
> In the 2nd pic, the coil looks like its touching the one post


The screw heads are bigger than the posts. It's about a fraction of a mm away from the post. 
The dry burn is a good indicator if there is anything wrong as well as I build the same by habit and any variances in the resistance indicate an issue. 
I tend to stick to the build that makes me happy and I like the phrase "Why diversify".

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## JC Okie

http://www.mountainoakvapors.com/The-2014-Cyclone-Bottom-Fed-RDA-by-Vicious-Ant-p/cyclone.htm

You guys probably know or don't care, but Mountain Oaks Vapors has the 2014 Cyclone with AFC cap discounted to $19.99 right now. I've never had a Cyclone because I've been so pleased with the RM2, Chalice III, and lately the OL 16. When I find things I like I'm not that excited to try something new, but I've been curious about the Cyclone for a long, long time. Good price.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

JC Okie said:


> http://www.mountainoakvapors.com/The-2014-Cyclone-Bottom-Fed-RDA-by-Vicious-Ant-p/cyclone.htm
> 
> You guys probably know or don't care, but Mountain Oaks Vapors has the 2014 Cyclone with AFC cap discounted to $19.99 right now. I've never had a Cyclone because I've been so pleased with the RM2, Chalice III, and lately the OL 16. When I find things I like I'm not that excited to try something new, but I've been curious about the Cyclone for a long, long time. Good price.


Wow, what a bargain. And the Chalice III for a mere $30.00 - http://www.mountainoakvapors.com/CHALICE-V3-BY-MARK-BUGS-p/chalice-v3.htm

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Wholesale on the Chalice III was about $75 if bought in 200 quantity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

@Petrus the screws from fat daddy work wonderfully on a cyclone. 
@KB_314 I'm curious to hear about your cyclone builds and how you get maximum flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## KB_314

Christos said:


> @Petrus the screws from fat daddy work wonderfully on a cyclone.
> @KB_314 I'm curious to hear about your cyclone builds and how you get maximum flavour.


With these little guys, I find simple is always best so unfortunately my builds are not particularly exotic or exciting @Christos ! When I next re-build I'll take a few pics and post them here.
In the Cyclone, I go for a Kanthal 28g contact coil, usually a 2mm id (occasionally 2.5mm in the one with the slightly larger air hole). I aim for a gentle 0.8/0.9 ohm build, and it's also the only atty that I wick with Rayon (others are all Jap Cotton). The Rayon is just super-crisp and intensifies the already saturated flavour from the Cyclone and for me, this is vaping bliss. This atty I also find to be the most sensitive to very slight wicking or coil placement adjustments. As a rule of thumb, for flavour, I place the coil very low - a smidgeon above the deck, and as close to the sidewall as I can without it worrying me as far as a shorting out. I used to try and centre the coil in the atty, but I now just run it parallel and square with the 2 posts, so it's slightly angled relative to the air-intake if you know what I mean. Very little throat-hit. My better half can easily mtl from this build, but I partial-lung hit on this and most builds.
The Cyclops (AFC) - I used to build dual coils, kanthal, 26g and 2.5mm id, Jap cotton but the flavour was a bit muted by comparison to the Cyclone. I had some success with a single, small, clapton coil which gave better flavour (around 0.7ohm), but now I use this only in single coil, SS316L 26g 2.5mm id at around 0.55/0.6 ohms and it's a good vape. Second to the Cyclone, but handles SS much better with the extra airflow and slightly larger chamber so it doesn't get so hot. I'm quite enjoying spaced coils too in this guy - can't really say whether its better or worse as far as flavour, but the coils stay pretty clean and seem to last a bit longer which is a plus.
Been playing around with some of the "designer" wicks and currently getting through a bag of Cotton Bacon2 - it's working out well in the Cyclones, but I probably will revert back to Rayon and Cotton when it's finished. 
For over a year these Cyclones and AFC's have hit the spot and I doubt I'll ever shelf or sell them. Pity they have been discontinued. I may however be ready to venture out and try something new soon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Those prices at Mountain Oak are insane! Way under cost! Damn!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stephen

Rob Fisher said:


> Those prices at Mountain Oak are insane! Way under cost! Damn!



Hi @Rob Fisher with your experience at bringing products in from the US, if you decide to buy from Mountain Oak, will you let me know as I'm keen to pick up some of these bargains and I'd be happy to share in the courier costs.


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Those prices at Mountain Oak are insane! Way under cost! Damn!


I'm thinking a authentic chalice or 2 will be good as well for those prices!
Even another cyclone would be good.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stephen said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher with your experience at bringing products in from the US, if you decide to buy from Mountain Oak, will you let me know as I'm keen to pick up some of these bargains and I'd be happy to share in the courier costs.



I don't like the Chalice (even at R500) and I have more than enough Cyclones so I won't be ordering even at the really good prices.... but I will certainly help you guys if you want to use my US post box if you want? Just to give you an indication of costs... the shipping will be around the $60 mark and then 14% Vat and a couple of hundred rands worth of other charges...


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't like the Chalice (even at R500) and I have more than enough Cyclones so I won't be ordering even at the really good prices.... but I will certainly help you guys if you want to use my US post box if you want? Just to give you an indication of costs... the shipping will be around the $60 mark and then 14% Vat and a couple of hundred rands worth of other charges...


You are right Mr Fisher. An OL16 is the best option.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> You are right Mr Fisher. An OL16 is the best option.



I still have to put it through it's paces... the two builds I did on it last week didn't do it for me... the ReadyXwick build kept putting juice in my mouth... and then the next build didn't quite cut it... going to try a build like I use in the Divo and Cyclones this coming week... the O16 is still on the maybe pile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher 
I call dibs on that OL16 maybe pile if it becomes gorge material or you decide to sell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher
> I call dibs on that OL16 maybe pile if it becomes gorge material or you decide to sell


I think once a simple build is inserted it will be a clear keeper.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stephen

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't like the Chalice (even at R500) and I have more than enough Cyclones so I won't be ordering even at the really good prices.... but I will certainly help you guys if you want to use my US post box if you want? Just to give you an indication of costs... the shipping will be around the $60 mark and then 14% Vat and a couple of hundred rands worth of other charges...


Thanks for the offer Rob, we'll have to wait and see if any other members show an interest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lol @Stephen - that big red "X" came through loud and clear

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Lol @Stephen - that big red "X" came through loud and clear


@Silver do you have any Italian squonk bottles? 
These things are very impressive.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Flava

First microcoil ss 304, awesomeness!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stephen

So following on from the discussion in the Nuppin thread, I was inspired to build a parallel coil over the center post of my cyclone, using the to date unloved cyclops cap. The improvement in flavour is even greater then on the Nuppin, and you get a lovely throat hit. This setup is purely for all you DLH fans.

The cyclops is back in rotation!!!





This is why we support this forum, so we can continue to find better methods on our journey to the ultimate vape....

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kaizer

I am so happy for this.. I was regretting selling my nuppins after the updates to the nuppin thread.

One question tho: Hows the wicking with the coil being so high up?


----------



## Stephen

Kaizer said:


> I am so happy for this.. I was regretting selling my nuppins after the updates to the nuppin thread.
> 
> One question tho: Hows the wicking with the coil being so high up?


So this is my first attempt on the cyclone, and it is a lot higher build then on the Nuppin. Due to the height I don't think this will work with the standard cyclone cap.

Following the pics I took.... I trimmed down the wick some more, similar to the way you trim the tails on a Avo build. I also built it using a 2.5mm id so that the coil can hold a decent amount of juice..... It's a long way from the deck to the coil.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cyclops coming out of storage!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Great coil @Stephen !
Hows the vape?


----------



## Stephen

Silver said:


> Great coil @Stephen !
> Hows the vape?


The vape is brilliant @Silver. The way it's setup you effectively drawing the air from below the coil, creating a flavorful dense vape. Like you I'm a big fan of MTL. However this build is purely for Direct Lung Hits. I've been using this method on the Nuppin for ages, but never even thought to try it on the cyclone till today's conversation on the forum.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Stephen said:


> The vape is brilliant @Silver. The way it's setup you effectively drawing the air from below the coil, creating a flavorful dense vape. Like you I'm a big fan of MTL. However this build is purely for Direct Lung Hits. I've been using this method on the Nuppin for ages, but never even thought to try it on the cyclone till today's conversation on the forum.



That is just great when you discover something amazing that works well
Great stuff!
Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Stephen said:


> So following on from the discussion in the Nuppin thread, I was inspired to build a parallel coil over the center post of my cyclone, using the to date unloved cyclops cap. *The improvement in flavour is even greater *then on the Nuppin, and you get a lovely throat hit. This setup is purely for all you DLH fans.
> 
> The cyclops is back in rotation!!!
> View attachment 63034
> View attachment 63035
> View attachment 63036
> 
> 
> This is why we support this forum, so we can continue to find better methods on our journey to the ultimate vape....



The flavor is more noticeable because of the dynamics of the vortices in the Cyclone itself. Smaller chambers and those with less restrictions create less turbulent vortices so vapor is more saturated with flavor. There are formula's to prove that out, but it's been way too many years since I used them for me to remember them (I mainly just remember the end results). Maybe compare it to beating egg whites to introduce more air into them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro

Kaizer said:


> I am so happy for this.. I was regretting selling my nuppins after the updates to the nuppin thread.
> 
> One question tho: Hows the wicking with the coil being so high up?



Long wicks that reach the deck are a given. But that is in part why I use the biggest coil forms I can, so the wicks transfer and hold more liquid for my long lung hits. That done they work very well in the high center parallel coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Cyclops coming out of storage!
> View attachment 63065



Better late to the party bro than never getting to the party at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Stephen said:


> So following on from the discussion in the Nuppin thread, I was inspired to build a parallel coil over the center post of my cyclone, using the to date unloved cyclops cap. The improvement in flavour is even greater then on the Nuppin, and you get a lovely throat hit. This setup is purely for all you DLH fans.
> 
> The cyclops is back in rotation!!!
> View attachment 63034
> View attachment 63035
> View attachment 63036
> 
> 
> This is why we support this forum, so we can continue to find better methods on our journey to the ultimate vape....


Hey thanks for this.

I built one of these and its great!

I was struggling with over-squonking, messing a lot. With this way, no mess, no fuss and great airflow and flavour.

I did have to switch back to the Fusion drip tip, as with my short one the vapour was a little hot.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spydro

Unfortunately with my cutting way back on the amount of gear used in my daily rotations, especially the Reos (down from 32 to 7), the pair of 2013 Cyclones are not being used now. But they are still close at hand if I ever want to trade them off with the Reo atty's that I am still using (O-16's, Nuppin's and a custom RM2).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flava

Built last night, performing well. Twisted 28ss, 7 wrap, 1.8mm id

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh shit, help.

I obviously tightened the grub screws too tight. Used the same coils for months. Now I can't undo the screws.

I tried hot water, thinking it was juice build-up sticking. But they won't loosen.

Any tips please? It's still my favourite atty


----------



## Christos

rogue zombie said:


> Oh shit, help.
> 
> I obviously tightened the grub screws too tight. Used the same coils for months. Now I can't undo the screws.
> 
> I tried hot water, thinking it was juice build-up sticking. But they won't loopen.
> 
> Any tips please? It's still my favourite atty


Have you tried pulsing the coils and then loosening? Or freezer then loosening?

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Christos said:


> Have you tried pulsing the coils and then loosening? Or freezer then loosening?



I broke one of the coils legs. So I didn't think of pulsing. But I'll try... then freezing.

Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

rogue zombie said:


> I broke one of the coils legs. So I didn't think of pulsing. But I'll try... then freezing.
> 
> Thank you.


I would offer spares but I sold 3 cyclones not so long ago with all the spares.

I had the centre post wich was replaceable and also the side post comes out if you use long nose pliers to unscrew it. 
Unfortunately I'm all out of cyclone stuff!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Christos said:


> I would offer spares but I sold 3 cyclones not so long ago with all the spares.
> 
> I had the centre post wich was replaceable and also the side post comes out if you use long nose pliers to unscrew it.
> Unfortunately I'm all out of cyclone stuff!



No worries. Thanks very much though.

I suppose it's hot metal melding with other hot metal. Serves me right for being lazy and not changing coils often enough.

I'll keep following the methods to loosen them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

rogue zombie said:


> No worries. Thanks very much though.
> 
> I suppose it's hot metal melding with other hot metal. Serves me right for being lazy and not changing coils often enough.
> 
> I'll keep following the methods to loosen them.



@rogue zombie - sorry to hear about this!
Are the grub screws stripped? Is that why you can't loosen them?


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> @rogue zombie - sorry to hear about this!
> Are the grub screws stripped? Is that why you can't loosen them?



No they are fine. Im worried about stripping them, because I already used quite a bit of force. 

I'm going to go buy a decent star screwdriver today. I've been using the normal ones that come with attys. So going to try a good solid new one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

You might try impact to break the threads loose @rogue zombie. Secure the Cyclone in a vise if possible, and use a Phillips screwdriver that fits the screws perfectly. With screwdriver firmly in place put strong pressure down on it, and strong pressure to turn it in the correct direction to unscrew it and hold it with that pressure while you give a sharp rap down on the butt of the screwdriver with a small hammer, etc (like you are trying to drive the screw further into the post). Start with a light rap and work up until it breaks free. You might have to do it several times, but often the jar will break stuck threads free. This method works on most stuck threads (machine threads, nuts/bolts, etc) and more often than not will break them free. As a last resort you can also apply heat to the post to expand the metal before trying the impact method. Luck...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## M5000

@rogue zombie are the screws hard to find for the Cyclone? I did have some original spare screws and stuff hope I still do but if you do need a screw let me know I will try and find them..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

M5000 said:


> @rogue zombie are the screws hard to find for the Cyclone? I did have some original spare screws and stuff hope I still do but if you do need a screw let me know I will try and find them..


I have a pack of fat daddy stainless grub screws in various sizes that should fit the cyclone too if @rogue zombie doesn't come right or if you can't find your screws...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Petrus

@rogue zombie, I have a lot of original spare screws and I think three new cyclones I am not using. You can PM me if you sukkel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ahh thanks very much guys. I came right - the screws are fine.

I torched it for a sec, then got a sturdy long screwdriver, I think used for PC stuff. Gripped it with foam inside the mouth of pliers and they came undone.

Appreciate it much all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

So after reading this whole thread and looking at each picture on how to wick the cyclone this is what mine looks like. 





Any comments or critic on this will be welcome. 

It does vape quite warm but that can be adjusted with a different coil and also it is suited to some other juices.


----------



## GregF

On these small atties I find less is better. Much less cotton and dont let the cotton block the squonk hole otherwise your juice wont go back down.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

GregF said:


> On these small atties I find less is better. Much less cotton and dont let the cotton block the squonk hole otherwise your juice wont go back down.


Yeah it seems ridiculous at first, but definitely much less wick. You want enough to be going through the coil, and then just touching the bottom of the atty.

It seems like a stupidly small amount of wick, but it does work!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

antonherbst said:


> So after reading this whole thread and looking at each picture on how to wick the cyclone this is what mine looks like.
> View attachment 106930
> View attachment 106931
> View attachment 106932
> 
> 
> Any comments or critic on this will be welcome.
> 
> It does vape quite warm but that can be adjusted with a different coil and also it is suited to some other juices.


As @GregF said much much less cotton! 
Just enough to touch the base or barely touch it.

Alson with that 2014 deck I found building as low as possible gave me better flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------

